# "The Best Of" for Women of Color...



## MACaholic76 (May 28, 2007)

I took this survey from the thread on the Cosmetic Discussion board and thought it'd be fun to hear from what women of color like or are using.  
*Please post your skintone/skintype/hair type also*. Have fun!

NC45 - pretty good skin, a little shiny on Tzone/kinky curly hair when worn naturally/colored/highlighted. 

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Neutrogena Acne Wash/Dove Bar
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: haven't found one I like but use Cetaphil lotion or OoO complete
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Tazorac
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Tazorac
Blemish Treatment: Duac gel (Rx)
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Target knockoff of Dial. Smells sooo good!
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring
Scrub: Origins Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta, Johnson's Baby Oil
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Pantene 2+1 shampoo and conditioner
Conditioner: any Pantene conditioning treatment
Conditioning Treatment: Aphogee
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Beyond Zone Noodle head, Treseme Shaping Milk, Proclaim gloss
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Studio Finish Matte/SF
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
Loose Powder: MAC Sheer Select Loose/Cover Girl Mineral Loose powder
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Gingerly, Sweet as Cocoa, NARS Deep Throat
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: Fake Bake Bronzy babe, MAC Refined/Beyond Bronze

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Zoomlash, Chanel Inimitable, MF 2000 calorie, Bourjois Maxi Frange
Primer/Base: MAC CCB
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline Intensive Lip Treatment
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC Honeyflower & Sophisto
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses (Wonderstruck, Pinkarat, Ornamental)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: 
Top Coat: 
Polish: Sally Hansen

Your turn!


----------



## mekaboo (May 28, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Mary Kay Creamy Cleanser or Deep Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Mary Kay Purifying Freshener or Blemish Control
Exfoliator: Paula's Choice BHA Lotion 2%
Moisturizer: Mary Kay Balancing
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Tazorac 
Blemish Treatment: MK Blemish Gel
Mask: MK Revitalizing Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Dove or Caress
Scrub: Homeade Sugar Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta, Johnson's Baby Oil Gel
Hand Cream: MK
Foot Cream: Carols Daughter
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Conditioner: Keracare Humecto
Conditioning Treatment: Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Keracare Wax Stick and Silken Seal 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Studio Fix, Studio Fix Fluid, L'oreal HIP
Tinted Moisturizer: NA
Concealer: MAC
Loose Powder: MAC Sheer Select Loose
Pressed Powder: MAC
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC 
Bronzer: NA

EYE
Mascara: L'oreal Carbon Black, MAC Zoomlash, 
Primer/Base: MAC Paints, UD PP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, MUFE, Stila
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid):Mac
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, BB

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses, Lipglass, Lipgelles, Stila's Lipglazes
Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Burts Bees
Base Coat: Creative Stickey
Top Coat: Seche Vite
Polish: OPI, Essie, Revlon


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2007)

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Arbonne Nutrimin-C Anti-Aging Line 
Toner/astringent: " " 
Exfoliator: " " 
Moisturizer: " " 
Eye Cream: " "
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: " "

Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: " "
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena Blemish Control
Mask: Arbonne Nutrimin-C Deep Pore Mask
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Ultra-Sheer Dry Touch (SPF 30-70) 

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Neutrogena Body Clear 
Cleanser (bar): Dove (the original is the best)
Scrub: Arbonne Aromasentials Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: anything without mineral oil 
Hand Cream: Aveda and Arbonne 
Foot Cream: Aveda and Arbonne
Sunscreen: Neurtogena Ultra-Sheer 

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Aveda Brillant Shampoo - Curl Junkie Moisturizing Shampoo
Conditioner: Trader Joe Nourish Spa Conditioner & Paul Mitchel Instant Moisture Daily Moisture Treatment
Conditioning Treatment: Aveda Cherry Bark Deep Conditioning Treatment
Leave In Conditioner: Aveda Elixir
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Design Styling Mousse
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Px Custom Blend
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Px Custom Blend
Loose Powder: Px *magic Translucent Powder
Pressed Powder: Px Custom Blend
Powder Blush: MAC & NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: Px (d/c), Stila Convertable Color, & NARS
Highlighter: MAC Irridescent Pressed Powder and/or MSF, Stila All-Over Shimmer Powder
Bronzer: Px Bronzing Trio 

*EYE*
Mascara: Px Lash Envy
Primer/Base: UUDP (primer) & MAC Prep + Prime for Eyes (base)
Eyeshadow: Urban Decay, MAC, Stila, NARS, & Lancome
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks, NARS
Liner (pencil): MAC Powerpoint and Eye Khol
Liner (liquid): MAC Liquidlast
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: Px Moonbeam, MAC Lustreglasses 

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Sephora 
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
Base Coat: Sally Hansen 
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: Sally Hansen

Your turn!


----------



## aziajs (May 29, 2007)

*NW40/combo/pretty curly*

*Skincare*

Cleanser: LUSH Angels on Bare Skin
Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Still looking
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Proactiv Toner followed by lotion
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Kiehls
Cleanser (bar): Oil of Olay
Scrub: Wylde Ivy scrubs
Lotion/Body Cream: B&BW Body Cream/Body Butter or Aveeno Moisturizing Lotion
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Aveda Rosemary & Mint
Conditioner: L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing Creme
Conditioning Treatment: SILK ELEMENTS MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment 
Leave In Conditioner: SILK ELEMENTS MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment 
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: SILK ELEMENTS Foam Styling Lotion
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Still looking
Foundation: MAC SPF Select 15, MAC SFF, Bare Escentuals
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Powder Blush: MAC, Nars
Cream/Gel Blush: Smashbox Skin Tint, MAC Cheekhue/Blushcreme
Highlighter: MAC MSFs, Nars Multiples  
Bronzer: Nars Casino

*EYE*
Mascara: Cover Girl Volume Exact
Primer/Base: MAC Paints, UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC, UD, Nars
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints 
Liner (pencil): MAC, UD
Liner (liquid): MAC liquid liner, NOT liquidlast liner
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Blistex Herbal Answer, Chapstick All Natural
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass/Lustreglass/Lipgelees, Smasbox

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI


----------



## erica_1020 (May 29, 2007)

NC45 or C7/normal to dry/relaxed not sure of natural state?

Skincare

Cleanser:  Dove Beauty Bar, Target Face Wipes
Toner/astringent: Clinique mild clarifying the one with no #
Exfoliator: Manual--QHMJ scrub....Chemical Clinique Total Turnaround concentrate
Moisturizer: MAC Moisturelush night---Dove sensitive skin day
Eye Cream: Clinique gwp 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: NA
Mask: N/A---looking for a moisturizing one
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Caress
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring
Scrub: NA
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Int Care Moisturizing Lotion
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
WHATEVER my Stylist uses
Styling Products: Wrap gel for night and African something grease for dry hair?
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: NA
Foundation: Clinique Perfectly real powder in #144, Chanel Teint Innocence in Walnut
Bronze--still looking for HG
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select coverup NW40
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Powder Blush: MAC Raizin, NARS Taj Mahal
Cream/Gel Blush: NA
Highlighter: NA
Bronzer: NA

EYE
Mascara: Cover Girl Volume Exact
Primer/Base:  UDPP, MAC Paint pot
Eyeshadow: MAC
Cream Eyeshadow: NA
Liner (pencil): NA---looking
Liner (liquid): NA
Liner (gel): NA---looking novice here

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Whatever is lying around or Burts Bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Clinique Automatic 
Lipstick: MAC--Charismatic, Honeyflower
Lip Gloss: 
Tools

Brushes: MAC---190, 129, 217, 224
Eyelash Curler: NA

Nails

Whatever I decide when I go to the Salon I am a klutz at nails


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 29, 2007)

Nw45/acne prone/4B transitioning from chemicals straighteners/twist outs

Skincare

Cleanser: AM: Arbonne Clear Advantage cleanser PM: black soap 
Toner/astringent: Arbonne Clear Advantage toner PM: Home Health Blemish Treatment Lotion
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: AM: Arbonne Clear Advantage Lotion PM: Mixture of olive oil, tea tree oil, and castro oil
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Arbonne 
Mask: Indian Gray Clay
Sunscreen: Coppertone faces

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Um...right now it's Caress Tahitian Renewal
Cleanser (bar): I  don't use bar soap
Scrub: WalMart brand salt scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Lubriderm
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Cream of Nature
Conditioner: Paul Mitchell (my partner's---I would use V05 but she insists on using P.M.)
Conditioning Treatment: Um....I would have to ask my partner. 
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Becca Mattifying Primer
Foundation: Estee Lauder Double Wear
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC concealer palette NW 45
Loose Powder: Becca Loose Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC
Highlighter: Depends
Bronzer: Nah...

EYE
Mascara: Prescriptives False Lash
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows 
Cream Eyeshadow: Oh no!!!  I would have serious creasing
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Mary Kay Lip Treatment
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses, Lipgelee and Lipglass

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Kroger brand???---Grocery store...I forgot I had it.

Nails

Cuticle Cream: 
Base Coat: Clear Calcium 
Top Coat: 
Polish:


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 16, 2007)

Bump...I would love to hear more


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 17, 2007)

NW45/pretty good skin--sometimes dry
Natural nappy 'bout to be loc'd up hair---ALWAYS dry.

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Black soap or Aveeno's daily wash.
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Shea butter, cocoa butter, jojoba oil (I'm into the natural thang...)
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove, Johnson&Johnson Lavendar Wash
Cleanser (bar): Jergens
Scrub: Swiss ---"somethin"....they make a good one.
Lotion/Body Cream: Oh my...many from Vicky S, baby oil and sometimes shea butter.
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Whatever has SPF 50 and up! I go to the beach/pool pretty often.

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: N/A---I do the no-poo method.
Conditioner: Whatever I create myself from oils or Suave.
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Studio Fix
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: N/A
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Loreal HIP
Primer/Base: UPDD
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows, Loreal HIP, Isa Dora, Milani
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Revlon ColorStay
Liner (liquid): Milani (pretty terrible, too. I need somethin' new)
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bee's or Cocoa butter
Primer: 
Lip Liner: Jordana....CHEAP!
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: Sometimes lip gelee...

*Tools*
Brushes: Target.....art stores
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bee's
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: OPI


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 17, 2007)

*N9/Good & Very Oily/Natural Since 1989-Kinky Fro*

*Skin*

 Cleanser: Guanian Black Soap
 Toner: N/A
 Exfoliator: The Refining Facial - La Mer
 Moisturizer: Night Cream - IMAN
 Eye Cream: Eye Defense Cream - IMAN
 Blemish Treatment: N/A
 Mask: Purifying Mud Mask - AHAVA
 Sunscreen: Melanin

*Body 

* Cleanser: Ylang-Ylang Myrrh Foam Bath - Bath & Body Works
 Cleansing Bar: Guanian Black Soap
 Scrub: Angel Exfoliant - Thierry Mugler
 Lotion/Body Cream: Nivea Essentially Enriched, Angel Body Creme
 Hand Cream: Angel Hand Cream - Thierry Mugler
 Foot Cream: Angel Body Cream | Lavender F/C - L`occitane
 Sunscreen: Melanin

*Hair 

* Shampoo: Aveda Sap Moss
 Conditioner: Aveda Sap Moss
 Conditioning Treatment: Sebastian Collection Potion 9
 Leave In Conditioner: Aveda Elixir | H2 - Elasta QP
Scalp Treatment: Sulfur 8 Light
 Pomade: Gensing Miracle Wonder 8
 Styling Products: Frizz-Ease Extra Strength Serum, Secret Weapon
Home Hair Color: Clairol Textures & Tones - Light Golden Brown

*MAKE-UP

* *FACE

*Skin Primer: My concoction - *Mix of Ponds Vanishing Cream with Milk of Magnesia applied with foundation brush or hands.*
 Foundation: Second to None Cream to Powder in Earth 4 - IMAN
 Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
 Conceal: Bobbi Brown Creamy in Chestnut | MAC Studio Finish NW45
 Loose Powder: Smooth Finish in Medium - Milani
 Pressed Powder: Milani Honey Amber
 Powder Blush: Taos - NARS | Breezy - MAC | Peace - IMAN
Blush Creme: Blush Stick #1 - IMAN | CheekHue in Velvet Elvis - MAC
 Highlight: Silver Dusk - MAC | The Multiple in Cannes - NARS  


*EYES

*Brows: Earth Brown Pencil - Prestige | Stud - MAC
 Base: Sublime Nature, Structural Brown, Base Light - MAC Paints
 Shadows: Pandora,  Star Sailor, Divine - NARS Duos | Carbon, Beauty Marked, Rose Blanc, Deep Truth, Swimming, Gesso, Embark, Phloof!, Passionate, Rule, Pink Venus - MAC
 Liner:  Carbon Shadow, Graph Black Pencil - MAC
Lashes: Dense Black Flutter - MUF | Dramatic Kit - ELF | #3, #7 MAC
Mascara: Cils Design Pro - Lancome | Intense XXL - Maybelline

* LIPS

*Prime: Lip Fix - Shu Uemura
 Lip Liner: Prune - IMAN | BBQ - MAC, 
 Lipstick: Tanarama, Paramount, Icon - MAC | Citron, Lava - IMAN
Gloss: Lip Glass Clear - MAC | Insolent Peach - Dior

*Beauty Tools*

 Brushes: Laura Mercier, SmashBox, MAC, Bobbi Brown, @design

 Eyelash Curler: Tweezerman Precision

*Nails*

 Cuticle Cream: Pure Shea Butter
 Base : Firoze`
Lacquer: Shirelle - MAC | Black Magic - Milani | Birthday Babe - OPI
Top : Firoze`


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 17, 2007)

*NC43, clear, well-behaved skin most of the time.  Occasional breakout in response to something, generally treat as sensitive.* 


*"Wash and wear" hair, naturally wavy/curly, color treated.  I always treat as DRY/CHEMICALLY TREATED.* 
*Skincare*

Cleanser: Aveeno Clear Complexion Foaming Cleanser
 Toner/astringent: (Good old fashioned) Seabreeze -- sensitive skin formula
 Exfoliator: _Either _of Burt's Bees: Peach & Willowbark Deep Pore Scrub _or _Citrus Facial Scrub
Moisturizer: Aveeno Clear Complexion Daily Moisturizer (Day) and Night of Olay (Night)
Mask: DHC Mineral Mask; Queen Helene Mint Julep
(I had to add this -->) Makeup Remover:  DHC Deep Cleansing Oil


*Body Care

* Cleanser (liquid): Dove Sensitive Skin
 Cleanser (bar): All from Nubian Heritage: Shea Butter Soap with Lavender and Wild Flowers; Body Butter Soap; Olive Butter Soap; Coconut and Papaya Soap (I LOVE their various soaps, there are more)
Scrub: DHC Pacific Rim Salt Scrub
 Lotion/Body Cream: Pure, unrefined shea butter
 Hand Cream: Pure, unrefined shea butter
 Foot Cream: Pure, unrefined shea butter

*Hair Care

* Shampoo: I use a little bit of everything but consistently use Dove, for extremely dry hair (dark blue packaging)
Conditioner: Same as shampoo, above
 Conditioning Treatment: Same as shampoo and conditioner, above
 Leave In Conditioner: Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In 
Styling Products: Again, a little bit of everything.  Notably:  Dove Define & Shine Control Gel


*Makeup*
_*FACE*_
Primer: DHC Velvet Skin Coat
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix, Prescriptives Any Wear
Loose Powder: MAC Select Sheer/Loose
 Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder


_*EYE*_
Mascara: Loreal Telescopic
 Primer/Base: UPDD
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows mostly
Liner (pencil): MAC Softsparkle in Nightsky or MAC Teddy _(Edited to add that I am now *smitten *with MACs Kohl Power pencils, also!)_
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, Prescriptives Perfect Every Line

_*LIP*_
 Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bee's
Lip Liner: MAC Chestnut is my HG
Lipstick: Mostly MAC, some Iman
 Lip Gloss: Lipglasses/Lustreglasses

*Tools*
 Brushes: MAC, and some I've seen in Target

*Nails*

Top Coat: Sally Hansen Mega Shine 
 Polish: OPI and China Glaze


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 17, 2007)

NW45 or NC50 - pretty good skin, combo/oily T-Zone/Thick Coarse Hair that is relaxed/highlighted. 

Skincare

Cleanser: Mary Kay Time Wise Combo, MAC Wipes
Exfoliator: Mary Kay Formula 2
Moisturizer: Mary Kay Formula 2
Mask: Mary Kay Formula 2

Body Care
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring/Lever 2000
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta, Avon Moisture Therapy Oatmeal

Hand Cream: Same as Lotion

Hair Care
Shampoo: Mizani Intense
Conditioner: Mizani Moisturizing
Styling Products: Kera Kare
Hairspray: Kera Kare Oil Sheen and Holding Spray

Makeup

FACE
Foundation: MAC NW45 Studio Fix, NC50 Studio Finish, MSF Dark
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish

EYE
Mascara: MAC Pro Lash, Cover Girl Lash Exact
Primer/Base: MAC CCB, Paints, Fluidliners
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, L'Oreal HIP Shadows
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC, Avon
Lip Liner: MAC Chestnut, Mahogany, Currant, Nightmoth
Lipstick: MAC Honeyflower, Meltdown, Fluid and more
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses (Instant Gold, Sinnamon & more)

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Sally Hansen
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: OPI


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 21, 2007)

NC40 - combo skin (greasy on my nose, dry on my cheeks), thick, curly/wavy hair 

*Skincare*

 Cleanser: Garnier Nutritioniste NutriPure
 Toner/astringent: N/A
 Exfoliator: N/A
 Moisturizer: The Body Shop Vitamin E 
 Eye Cream: N/A
 Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
 Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
 Blemish Treatment: Tea tree oil
 Mask: N/A
 Sunscreen: Fair & Lovely

*Body Care*
 Cleanser (liquid): N/A
 Cleanser (bar): Some soap I stole from some hotels, I have a shoebox full of them.
 Scrub: N/A
 Lotion/Body Cream: St. Ives Vanilla, VS 
 Hand Cream: N/A
 Foot Cream: VS skin silkening body lotion (Vanilla Lace)
 Sunscreen: Fair & Lovely

*Hair Care*
 Shampoo: Suave professionals biobasics
 Conditioner:  (same as above)
 Conditioning Treatment: Dabur Amla oil
 Leave In Conditioner: N/A
 Volumizer: N/A
 Styling Products: Organix Coconut Milk Split Ends remover
 Hairspray: N/A
 At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
 Primer: N/A
 Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Active Light, Neutrogena Mineral Sheers
 Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
 Concealer: Physicians Formul*a Concealer Duo in Beige/Green*
 Loose Powder: N/A
 Pressed Powder: N/A
 Powder Blush: Clinique cupid, Prestige Raffia, MAC plum foolery, 
 Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
 Highlighter: L'oreal Blush Delice in Strawberry Tart
 Bronzer: N/A
*EYE*
 Mascara: Lancome L'Extreme (my absolute favorite)
 Primer/Base: L'oreal decrease
 Eyeshadow: MAC, Physicians Formula Baked Sweets, NYC eye2eye in plum heather, Lancome, 
 Cream Eyeshadow: N/A (greasy lids)
 Liner (pencil): UD 24/7, Prestige automatic pencils
 Liner (liquid): N/A
 Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines
** Brow stuff: MAC Brow shader in soft charcoal/maple

 LIP
 Chapstick/Balm: Burt's bees
 Primer: N/A
 Lip Liner: Loreal automatic lip liners
 Lipstick: MAC Prolongwear in Alta Moda (perfect base for any of my red lipsticks), MAC Red, Besame Cherry Red, Estee Lauder Double Wear in Eterna Plum
 Lip Gloss: Laura Mercier Liquid Crystals Lip glace in Pink Quartz, MAC Hothouse lipglass

*Tools*

 Brushes: MAC, but since I'm a poor college student, Sonia Kashuk
 Eyelash Curler: Revlon, Tweezerman

*Nails*

 Cuticle Cream: N/A
 Base Coat: Total Nail Rx (the pink one)
 Top Coat: Seche Vite
 Polish: Revlon Colorstay, Loreal Top Speed


----------



## oracle1 (Jun 21, 2007)

*NC45 - Normal/shiny T-zone/hair:relaxed, dyed hair worn in every style imaginable
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Cetaphil, Clean & Clear Morning Burst , LUSH Coal Face soap
*Toner/astringent:* Witch Hazel
*Exfoliator:* Neotrogena Blackhead scrub
*Moisturizer:* Clinique Gel (the yellow one)
*Mask:* Queen Helen
*Sunscreen:* Avon

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove
*Cleanser (bar)*: Dove, Lever, Irish Spring
*Scrub:*  Lush Ocean salt, Lush buffy the backside slayer
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Palmers Cocoa Butter, Johnson's Baby Oil, Coconut Oil
*Hand Cream:* Avon Silicone Glove
*Foot Cream:* Any
*Sunscreen:* Avon

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* Creme of Nature(old school), others as well
*Conditioner:* any
*Conditioning Treatment:* 10 en 1, Dr. Miracle
*Leave In Conditioner:* Motions
*Styling Products:* CHI, Pink Oil(yeah, I know) Pro Con Gel, Vatika Coconut oil, olive oil, Mane & tail detangler(staple)
*Hairspray:* Spritz, Pump it up
*At Home Dye:* Bijen (the asian powder mix) or jet black rinse
*Professional:* A lovely Brazilian lady does my hair sometimes.  Really only go to the salon for trims, otherwise i style it myself

*FACE MAKEUP*

*Foundation:* MAC
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Finish
*Loose Powder:* N/A
*Pressed Powder:* MAC blot powder
*Powder Blush:*  MAC & NYX blushes
*Highlighter:* any
*Bronzer:* elf & wet n wild

*EYE*

*Mascara:* Lash Stiletto
*Primer/Base:* UD  primer potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments, & NYX
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC & NYX
*Liner (liquid):* MAC
*Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines
*Brows:* MAC Mystery & Cork e/s, Clear Brow Finisher, Spiked, Mixing Medium & a highlight

*LIP*

*Chapstick/Balm:* Carmax, ,Bonne Belle Orange Pop
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* MAC Nudes & NYX Nudes....any nudes lol
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Nudes & NYX Mega Shines

*TOOLS*

*Brushes:* MAC
*Other:* Tweezer, , sharpener


*Nails*
	Have a million and one polishes


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 23, 2007)

*Skincare*
 Cleanser: Biore Pore Refining Wipes.
 Toner/astringent: Biore's Blackhead astringent.
 Exfoliator: until I invest...baking soda and a lil soap. works like a charm!
 Moisturizer: usually, Clean and Clears Oxygenating Moisturizer.
 Eye Cream: n/a
 Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
 Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Olay Dermapods!
 Blemish Treatment: usually Clean and Clear's Blackhead stuff.
 Mask: Queen Helen's Mint Masque! 
 Sunscreen: n/a

*Body Care*
 Cleanser (liquid): my fav is Netrogena's Body Scrub! Been using that Caress stuff tho.
 Cleanser (bar): Dove!
 Scrub: same as the liquid cleanser!
 Lotion/Body Cream: my fav is by St Ives! that whipped cream stuff.
 Hand Cream: n/a
 Foot Cream: n/a
 Sunscreen: n/a

*Hair Care*
 Shampoo: Neutrogena's Triple Moisturizing Shampoo.
 Conditioner: Neutrogena's Triple Moisturizing Conditioner.
 Conditioning Treatment: Neutrogena's Triple Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.
 Leave In Conditioner:n/a
 Volumizer: n/a
 Styling Products: Ampro Pro Styl hair gel...a classic! and almost anything by Softee.
 Hairspray: any sheen/holding spray by Pink.
 At Home Dye: n/a

*Makeup*
*FACE*
 Primer: n/a...I'd like to invest, though!
 Foundation: CG Trublend Liquid Foundation in Toasted Almond.
 Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
 Concealer: n/a, planning to invest!
 Loose Powder: CG Loose Translucent Powder.
 Pressed Powder: Revlon's ColorStay with SoftFlex in Medium/Deep.
 Powder Blush: honestly, Ive no idea the brand, sorta stole it from a friend. :]
 Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
 Highlighter: CG Cheekers Blush in Soft Sable.
 Bronzer: n/a...my last brozer passed away in a fatal bathroom accident.

*EYE*
 Mascara: CG Lash Exact in Waterproof.
 Primer/Base: n/a
 Eyeshadow:  Hot Topic's Rebel brand in Red.
 Cream Eyeshadow: Hot Topic's Eyesmudge in Red. Dries to a GORGE matte finish.
 Liner (pencil): Maybelline's Unstoppable liner. Barely smudges.
 Liner (liquid): Physician's Formula Eye Definer Felt Tip Eye Marker.
 Liner (gel): I usually go for Hot Topic's Black Eyesmudge for that.

* LIP*
 Chapstick/Balm: anything my Lipsmackers or Avon.
 Primer: n/a
 Lip Liner: a semi-nude colour I got in a makeup set.
 Lipstick: Busted, by MARK. wonder if they still make it!
 Lip Gloss: Sally Hansen's Plumping Glosses! the clear will knock you out.

*Tools*
 Brushes: a brush set I snagged at Claire's and this one set I got for free with a magazine I bought!
 Eyelash Curler: me mum's...haha.

*Nails*

 Cuticle Cream: n/a
 Base Coat: Sally Hansen.
 Top Coat: Sally Hansen...
 Polish: Sally Hansen!


----------



## gitts (Jul 16, 2007)

NC45 - Sensitive: pretty good skin, a little shiny on Tzone, Relaxed Hair: black/dark brown 

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Clinique Liquid Soap Mild
Toner/astringent: Clinique Clarifying Lotion
Exfoliator: St. Ives Medicated Apricot Face Scrub
Moisturizer: Clinique Super Defense
Eye Cream: Clinique All About The Eye Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Clinique Turnaround Visible Renewer
Blemish Treatment: Clinique Night-time Ance Treatment
Mask: Biore Self-heating Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Body Wash
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Prescribed Cream
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Sunblock 45

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Motions Lavish Conditioning Shampoo
Conditioner: Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Motions CPR Treatment
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Motions Styling Foam and Hair Sheen 
Hairspray: Motion Light Hold Hair Spray
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Clinique Superbalance Makeup
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A 
Loose Powder: Clinique Blended Face Powder - Transparency 6
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: MAC - Sweet as Cocoa, Raizin, Format 
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Mineralized Skin Finish - Shimpagne
Bronzer: MAC Mineralized Skin Finish - Deep Dark

*EYE*
Mascara: CG Exact Lash - Very Black
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A 
Liner (pencil): Bonne Belle Eye Definers
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Liquid Liner - Black
Liner (gel): Clinique Gel Liner - Black

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Blistex
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Bonne Belle Eye Definers
Lipstick: MAC lipsticks
Lip Gloss: CG Wet Slicks

*Tools*

Brushes: Body Brushes from UK
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2007)

NW45 (who's not?), oily skin; porous, fine, relaxed hair.

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Biore Pore Minimizing Face Wash (night), Thalgo Pure Freshness Cleansing Gel (morning)
Toner/astringent: Neutrogena Clear Pore Astringent/ Thalgo Pure Freshness Astringent
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Thalgo Ultra Matte/ Somme A-Bomb
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Somme 

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): No Pref.
Cleanser (bar): No Pref.
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Jergens
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: Kerasal
Sunscreen: No pref.

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: KeraCare Hydrating, Detangling Shampoo
Conditioner: KeraCare Leave In Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: KeraCare Reconstructor
Leave In Conditioner: Same as "Conditioner"
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: CHI Straight Guard, Kerasilk Flat Marvel
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: MakeUp Forever Super Matte Loose Powder #12
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: NARS Outlaw, MAC Sweet As Cocoa
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: MAC Metal Rock MSF

*EYE*
Mascara: Cover Girl Volume Exact
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, NARS
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay 24/7, MAC
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees 
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC Viva Glam VI
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglass, Tendertones

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: SolarBalm
Base Coat: Creative Toughen Up
Top Coat: Seché Vite/PNC's Voila
Polish: OPI/Essie/Creative

Your turn!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 16, 2007)

NW45 - horrible acne ridden skin (working on it), shiny, pigmentation
Hair relaxed, no color, 4b I think

Skincare

Cleanser: M.D. Fonte' Glycare Cleansing Gel, Neova Herbal Wash
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Neova Microdermabrasion Scrub
Moisturizer: Aveeno Positively Radiant SPF 15
Eye Cream: Mario Badescu Ceramide Herbal Eye Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: none
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: same as eye cream
Blemish Treatment: M.D. Fonte' Glycare Perfection Gel, Differin Cream, antibiotics
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: see moisturizer

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Bath and Body Works Black Rasberry Vanilla and Sheer Fresca
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring
Scrub: Victoria's Secret Intensive Body Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Intensive Care Cocoa Butter Lotion
Hand Cream: Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream 
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Aveda Damage Remedy
Conditioner: Aveda Damage Remedy Reconstruction Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Silk Elements Mega Silk Conditioning Mayonnaise
Leave In Conditioner: Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch 
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: CHI Silk Infusion, Organic Root Stimulator Lotion
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
Foundation: SFF NW 45/ Bare Minerals dark
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish NC 50
Loose Powder: Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
Pressed Powder: MAC blot powder deep dark
Powder Blush: MAC Breezy, Bare Escentuals Compassion 
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: Milani Luminous, MAC Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder
Bronzer: Black Radiance Radiant Glow

EYE
Mascara: Smashbox that's a wrap mascara in black
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC- carbon, beautyburst, moth brown, nocturelle; BE pussycat, pure spice, peacock, praise, true gold, beautiful lisa; Milani shock, java bean
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): Styli-style black, MAC Carbon e/s
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Smashbox jet set liner in black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC Vivacious
Lip Gloss: MAC Pinkarat, Smashbox stuff

Tools

Brushes: MAC 129SE, 190SE, Pout Air Brush (187 dupe), BE eyelash comb, BE heavenly liner blending, Face Secrets (sally beauty brand) smudge, Sonia kashuk blending, Smashbox #21 (bent eyeliner), essence of Beauty smoky-wide double ended brush
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: Sally Hansen 
Polish: N/A


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 16, 2007)

*NW45* - oily/acne prone skin w/ a few acne scars///naturally curly corsed hair and highlighted. 

Skincare

Cleanser: Olay Daily Facials Clarity Cloths
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Olay Complete w/ SPF 15
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Peter Thomas Roth Oxygen Detoxifying Masque
Sunscreen: Olay Complete w/ SPF 15

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): N/A
Cleanser (bar): Philosophy Amazing Grace
Scrub: Victoria's Secret Smoothing Body Exfoliator
Lotion/Body Cream: Johnson & Johnsons Baby Oil and Baby Lotion
Hand Cream: Neutrogenas Norwegian Hand Cream
Foot Cream: Same as above
Sunscreen: Banana Boat Kids w/ SPF 50

Hair Care
Shampoo: Pantene Relaxed and Natural
Conditioner: Pantene Relaxed and Natural
Conditioning Treatment: Pantene Relaxed and Natural Conditioning Mask
Leave In Conditioner: same as above
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Jam and Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hairspray: Motions Hair Spray
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Revlon Colorstay w/ Softflex or Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Cream Foundation
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: Covergirl Outlast Pressed Powder
Powder Blush: Milani blushes (all except pink craze), MAC Desert Rose and Ambering Rose a few Smashbox blushes and Anabelle blushes
Cream/Gel Blush: NARS Turkish Red
Highlighter: Milani Luminous
Bronzer: Physicians Formula Multi Colored Bronzer (Sometimes)

EYE
Mascara: Covergirl Lash Exact or Volume Exact
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC eyeshadows and pigments, WnW e/s trios, Milani e/s etc.
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): L'oreal HIP cream liners

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex or Chapstick Moisturizer
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: None Really
Lip Gloss: Way To Many to name, but favs are: YSL Golden Gloss #2 and The Balm Lip Plump

Tools

Brushes: MAC, Sephora, Sonia Kashuk etc.
Eyelash Curler: New York Color and Shu Umera

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Sally Hansen Vitamin E Cuticle Oil
Base Coat: Sally Hansen Double Duty Base and Top Coat
Top Coat: same as base
Polish: OPI, Essie, China Glaze, NARS, Chanel etc.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 16, 2007)

Caramel complexion, golden undertones.  Very oily skin, hyperpigmentation is an issue.  Hair is unrelaxed, naturally wavy/curly, usually heat styled

Skincare

Cleanser: Ole Henriksen On The Go cleanser
Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel
Exfoliatoreter Thomas Roth Botanical Buffing Beads
Moisturizer: Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation
Eye Cream: Caudelie Contour Creme
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster 
Blemish Treatment: DermaDoctor Ain't Misbehavin'
Mask: DDF 10% Sulfur Treatment
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Ultra Lite Oil Free SPF30

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy 3-in-1s
Scrub: Philosophy Hot Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Philosophy Body Butter
Hand Cream: L'Occitane 25% Shea Butter hand creme
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Ultra Lite Oil Free SPF30

Hair Care
Shampoo: Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine
Conditioner: ^^
Conditioning Treatment: ^ Leave In Conditioner
Leave In Conditioner: ^^
Volumizer: Jonathan Silky Dirt
Styling Products: Silky Dirt, Frederic Fekkai Beach Waves
Hairspray: Jonathon Finish Hold
At Home Dye: Garnier 100% Color

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Make Up For Ever All Mat
Foundation: Make Up For Ever Face & Body
Tinted Moisturizer: LORAC ProtecTint
Concealer: MUFE Lift Concealer
Loose Powder: MUFE Super Mat Loose Powder
Pressed Powder: MUFE Duo Mat foundation powder
Powder Blush: NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: NARS
Highlighter: NARS
Bronzer: NARS

EYE
Mascara:Laura Mercier Thickening & Building, MUFe Volume Mascara
Primer/Base:Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC, NARS, MUFE, Urban Decay
Cream Eyeshadow: Urban Decay
Liner (pencil): MUFE Aqua Eyes
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Stila Smudgepots

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Jack Black lip treatment
Lip Liner: MUFE Aqua Lip
Lipstick: NARS
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass
Tools

Brushes: MAC, Sephora Platinum
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Boscia Jujube Salve Stick
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: Sephora Lacquer
Polish: OPI Dulce De Leche


----------



## Nikki_L (Jul 18, 2007)

*nw 50 w/ relatively clear skin.  *

*Skincare*
Cleanser: Cetaphil for oily skin
Toner/astringent: neutrogena
Exfoliator: na
Moisturizer: neutrogena healthy skin 
Eye Cream: na
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: na

Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: na
Blemish Treatment: na
Mask: na
Sunscreen: coppertone sportblock/waterproof 

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): bbw sensual amber (new fave!) 
Cleanser (bar): fresh's  lemon
Scrub: na
Lotion/Body Cream: cetaphil sensitive skin treatment
Hand Cream: aquaphor
Foot Cream: mary kay refreshing mint
Sunscreen: na (bad girl!)

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: tea tree oil shampoo
Conditioner: na ( dreadlocks, but when loose i loved pantene hydrating curls)
Conditioning Treatment: na
Leave In Conditioner: Aveda damage remedy
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: na
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: na
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: mac studio fix nw 50
Loose Powder: na
Pressed Powder: na
Powder Blush: na
Cream/Gel Blush: na
Highlighter: na
Bronzer: na
*EYE*
Mascara: l'oreal voluminous
Primer/Base: wnw cream eyeshadow as base
Eyeshadow: mac, mary kay, black radiance, black opal
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC ccb
Liner (pencil): Eye Khol
Liner (liquid): na
Liner (gel): bobbi brown espresso
LIP
Chapstick/Balm: aveeno medicated
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC  currant
Lipstick: MAC media
Lip Gloss: mac desire
*Tools*

Brushes: sonia kashiuk
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
Base Coat: na
Top Coat: Sally Hansen hard as nails
Polish: essie nude beach

Your turn!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 21, 2007)

Would love to hear more about what everyone's staples are!


----------



## Violet* (Oct 21, 2007)

NC42 - Dry to combination skin, sensitive, clear but I get breakouts from time to time.
Wavy to curly hair, dry, colored 

*Skincare*

Cleanser: QV wash
Toner/astringent: Rose water
Exfoliator: St. Ives Gentle Apricot scrub
Moisturizer: Neutrogena oil-free moisture for sensitve skin
Eye Cream: Clinique All About Eyes Rich
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): The body shop vanilla shower gel
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Clinique sparkle skin body exfoliator
Lotion/Body Cream: Johnson's Baby Oil, Clinique deep comfort body butter
Hand Cream: Dobe body silk cream (comes in a small bottle)
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Kerastase oleo-relax shampoo
Conditioner: N/A
Conditioning Treatment: Kerastase oleo-relax smoothing treatment
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Kerastase oleo-relax serum, Lancome hair sensation nutrition intense smooth & shine treatment.
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Laura Mercier primer
Foundation: GA hydra glow foundation
Tinted Moisturizer: Clinique moisture sheer tints
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Lotsa MAC & Nars blushes
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC creme blushes
Highlighter: MAC lightscapade MSF, Benefit high beam(i think thats the name )
Bronzer: H&M bronzer

*EYE*
Mascara: Diorshow mascara, clinique high impact mascara
Primer/Base: MAC paint pots
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: Clinique touch tints for eyes
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown long-wear gel eyeliner

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Cherry Labello
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: Mac lipsticks
Lip Gloss: MAC lipglasses & lipgelees

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: MAC


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 21, 2007)

Skin:Thin,oily,aging,poreless,smooth,golden olive color.Problems w/melasma,loss of elasticity,undereye puffiness,Eurasian features.

Cleanser: Any good cream/glycerin based cleanser. Usually was Za,but since its no longeravailable,Olay,Japanese brands or Garnier.

Toner: not necessary for me. Sometimes an alcohol pad.

Exfoliator: Of prime importance to me. I generally use a washcloth or a facebrush. Before bed I use a whitening gel with hydroquinine and kojic acid in a glycolic or salcylic acid base. That's enough chemical exfoliation for me.

Moisturizer: Unecessary for oily skin

eyecream: eyecream makes my bags puffy. I use preparation H gel. I was working in an OR with a plastic surgeon who used it under his eyes! It temporarily shrinks and tightens.

Wrinkle/antiaging cream: Nothing in a jar will prevent wrinkles. If I have a dry spell, I look for products w/hyralauronic acids-it temporarily fills lines.

Antiaging eye: Sunglasses
Mask:I love mud masks!!!!

Sunscreen: I don't wear. If you can't replace it every two hours,its degradation brings a number of free radicals down into the pores,doing more harm than good.

Body care:

I use a bath brush and an abrasive sponge,I replace these atleast once a month. I use dial and also NARS bodywash in the same shower time-and I scrub like a madwoman. 

Lotion: Calgon mmmmarshmallow

Hair Care:

John Freida or Pantene shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair twice a day.

Leave in Conditioner: Neutrogena

Hair dye: Feria and Clairol's No Brass a few days later

Makeup

Primer: Smashbox....or RoC Retinol (it is full of dimethicone-the ingrediant in sucessful primers. If it's got -cone on the end,it tends to be a soothing ingrediant. Just like simethicone soothes stomachs,dimethicone soothes skin ,and so do products like cyclomethicones,etc)

Foundation:NARS oilfree. (I use blotting tissues and build)Very good yellow and green undertones in most of their foundations,they never streak or run in tropical weather.

Concealor: Becca or Neutrogena

Loose Powder: NARS Beach

Powder Blush: NARS

CRreme blush: the Multiples,usually Maui or Riviera

HighLighter: NARS

Bronzer: I don't use bronzer,I don't need contour. If I need a skeletor look, I use ST Barts multiple or Casino Bronzer

Mascara: Estee Lauder (Its so long and silky it doesn't look like a product is on,all their mascaras never clump or look garish)

Maybelline XXL for outrageous lashes that touch my eyebrows

Eyeshadow powder and creme: NARS

Liquid Liner: Wet and Wild waterproof,NARS,Max Factor

Pencil Eyeliner: MAC Kohl/Kajal,Sephora  No one tops MAC's pencils,IMO.

Lips

Balm: Alba's Hawaiian pineapple. Using this for years

Liner: Sephora or Estee Lauder

Lipstick: NARS

Mattifier for lips: Make up Forever

Gloss: Smashbox

Tools: Lash curler:Revlon

Brushes: Sephora Professional

Brush wash: John Freida (color treated)-its gentle,conditioning

Blotting Papers-various Japanese brands or NARS (they are powdered)


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 21, 2007)

Skin Lightener is Peter Thomas Roth. It exfoliates and takes care of the melasma and dark spots. I forgot to name it under "exfoliator". Its done a great job of evening out my skin tone.


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 21, 2007)

*NW 45, no acne problems, not oily, very thick permed and dyed hair*

*Skincare

*Cleanser: Dudu Black Soap
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Carol's Daughter Face Butter
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: MAC Scrub <ask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Original
Cleanser (bar): Dove and Ivory
Scrub: Oigins Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta (I put this everywhere)
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Kera Care Dry & Itchy Shampoo
Conditioner: Kera Care Dry & Itchy Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Kera Care Reconstructor
Leave In Conditioner: Kera Care
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: Mizani
At Home Dye: Bigen

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
Loose Powder:N/a
Pressed Powder: MAC
Powder Blush: MAC Coppertone, Ambering Rose, & Sweet as CoCoa
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: MAC

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Zoomlash
Primer/Base: MAC 
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): N/A 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC 
Lipstick: MAC 
Lip Gloss: MAC C-Thru & Early Bloomer (2 of my favorite)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Target Brand

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: whatever the nail tech uses
Top Coat: whatevr the nail tech uses
Polish: French Manicure always

This was fun!


----------



## Toya (Oct 24, 2007)

NC45 - oily skin with dry patches right around my nose.  Sisterlocked hair.  Colored - blonde tips.
*Skincare*

Cleanser: Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser for Normal to Oily Skin, Purpose Gentle Cleanser, Philosophy Purity Made Simple
Toner/astringent: Neutrogena Alcohol-Free Toner
Exfoliator: Paula's Choice Beta Hydroxy Gel, Neutrogena Oil-Free Scrub
Moisturizer: Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture SPF 15
Eye Cream: Bobbi Brown Overnight Eye Cream, Olay eye something or other
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Avon Anew Ultimate Age Repair Cream
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear Advantage Acne Treatment
Mask: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Mask
Sunscreen: See above.  In summer, I use Paula's Choice Sunscreen with SPF 30.

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dial Mandarin something or other
Cleanser (bar): Ivory
Scrub: Bath and Body Works scrub in Warm Vanilla Sugar
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butter, Johnson's Baby Oil Gel (lavendar vanilla), Carol's Daughter Body Butter in Jamaican Punch and Almond Cookie
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: I like Banana Boat spray-on

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
Foundation: BareEscentuals Foundation in Warm Tan, MAC MSF in Dark, MAC Studio Mist in NC45, MAC Studio Fix Fluid/Powder in NC 45
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer Kit in Golden
Loose Powder: BareEscentuals Tinted Mineral Veil
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder in Dark
Powder Blush: MAC Sweet as Cocoa, Plum Foolery, Raizin; NARS Exhibit A, Torrid, Taj Mahal; CARGO BeachBlush in Coral Beach; CARGO Laguna, Mendocino, Rome, Gotham; Bobbi Brown Plum, Coral, Apricot, Clementine, Peony, French Pink
Cream/Gel Blush: Tarte Cheekstain in Tickled, Natural Beauty; NARS The Multiple in Maui, Orgasm
Highlighter: Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips in Miami Strip, Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink Quartz
Bronzer: CARGO Medium or Dark; Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips in Waikiki Strip 

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Zoomlash, MAX Factor 2000 Calories, L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Paint Pots
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots, particularly Indianwood and Rubenesque
Liner (pencil): MAC Eye Kohls and Kohl Power Pencils
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Ultra Liner
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Smith's Rosebud Salve, Brambleberry Lip Balm; MAC Lip Conditioner; Sugar Lip Balm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner:MAC Lipliner in Cork, BBQ, Currant, Mahogany, Brick; MAC Cremestick Liner in Velvetella
Lipstick: MAC Sashimi Mimi, Velvet Teddy, O, Dubonnet, CB 96, Ruby Woo
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses (particularly Instant Gold, Love Nectar); Mally Beauty lipglosses, KLS Fabulosity Glossamers

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC or Sonia Kashuk (Target)
Eyelash Curler: N/A


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 24, 2007)

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Neutrogena face wash with salicilic acid
*Toner/astringent:* N/A -- a waste IMO
*Exfoliator:* St Ives Medicated Scrub
*Moisturizer:* Johnson and Johnson 
*Mask:* ...lord i have not done a mask in a min. but when i do always clay -- i have oily skin
*Sunscreen: moisturizer has it*

*Body Care*

*Cleanser (liquid):* Dove
*Cleanser (bar)*: Dove
*Scrub:* Dove, Victorias Secrets, Whole Foods, BBWs, any sugar scrub that smells yummi!
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Nivea -- ALWAYS! love this stuff
*Hand Cream:* bbw pearbeary
*Foot Cream:* any
*Sunscreen:* coppertone...but i don't wear it much

*Hair Care*

*Shampoo:* i don't shampoo my hair. only my wigs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Conditioner:* miss keys 10 en 1 super, silicon mix, cantu shea butter leave in. i only co-wash 
*Conditioning Treatment:* see above -- i leave on for a few hours. i also make my own concoction with eggs and ors hair mayo
*Leave In Conditioner:* dominican product...goodness, can't remember the name!
*Styling Products:* natural hair: glycerin and s curl (don't sleep on this naturals)
*Hairspray:* only on lace wigs: dove hairspray for color treated hair
*At Home Dye:* never dyed my natural hair. have used a black rinse though
*Professional:* none. i do my own hair. only go to salons to get layers put in my wigs.

*FACE MAKEUP*

*Foundation:* rarely... 
*Concealer:* i have a stick by black opal but don't use it much 
*Loose Powder:* i used to use bare minerals...but lately it seems as though it makes my face look ashy!!
*Pressed Powder:* cover girl queen collection
*Powder Blush:* limited edition revlon blush. looks so good on my skin. this in rose rapture: http://www.revlon.com/ProductCatalog...&P  roductID=4
*Highlighter:* a limited edition revlon highlighter i bought during the christmas holidays last year. looks great on!
*Bronzer: *victorias secret. this one (#3 i think): http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...537&pn=fal  se

*EYE*

*Mascara:* Maybelline 
*Primer/Base:* UD Eyeshadow primer potion
*Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows and pigments, Mizani & NYX, La Femme -- I'm ordering some of this soon. Picked up some Belle Pierre in the mall (kiosk lady attacked me) -- pigments. they are really good quality.
*Cream Eyeshadow:* don't really use them
*Liner (pencil):* MAC 
*Liner (liquid):* wet and wild
*Liner (gel):* don't use yet -- ordering some through la femme
*Brows:* custom brow power i get from the lady that does my brows.

*LIP*

*Chapstick/Balm:* organic chapstick
*Lip Liner:* MAC
*Lipstick:* mac mostly
*Lip Gloss:* nyx

*TOOLS*

*Brushes:* ...let me go and order some new ones RIGHT NOW -- my sonia k's for target are almost DEAD!
*Other:* Tweezer, sharpener


*Nails*
pedi at the salon. mani - a waste of money at the salon so i do them myself. i use opi or sally hensen hard as wraps. her new acrylic and nylon polish makes my nails look like i got them done at the salon.


----------



## RaynelleM (Oct 24, 2007)

C40/combo, not too oily though/naturally thick-wavy-curly, usually flat-ironed straight except for this past summer when I decided to embrace my natural hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skincare*
Cleanser: Clean & Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Aveeno Positively Radiant Toner
Exfoliator: Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub
Moisturizer: Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer w/ SPF 15
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear Invisible Blemish Treatment
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Coppertone Oil Free Faces Lotion SPF 30 (only use this in the summer)

*Body Care*

Cleanser (liquid): Dove Deep Moisture Beauty Body Wash / Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Body Wash
Cleanser (bar): Dove Sensitive Skin Bar (only one that doesn’t make my skin dry!!)
Scrub: Dove Gentle Exfoliating Beauty Body Wash
Lotion/Body Cream: Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion / Lubriderm Unscented Moisturizer (which I only bought to moisturize my tattoo when I first got it done but I haven’t finished the bottle so I still use it occasionally)
Hand Cream: Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion
Foot Cream: Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion (haha I use it everywhere!!)
Sunscreen: Coppertone Oil Free Lotion SPF 30 (only use this in the summer)

*Hair Care*

Shampoo: Bumble & Bumble Gentle Shampoo
Conditioner: Bumble & Bumble Super Rich Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Bumble & Bumble Deeep
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: All Bumble & Bumble: Prep, Styling Lotion, Thickening Spray, Brilliantine, Sumowax, Defrizz, Straight, Curl Conscious Curling Crème for medium to thick hair
Hairspray: Bumble & Bumble Does It All Styling Spray
At Home Dye: N/A


LOL, as you can tell my other fav brand besides MAC is Bumble & Bumble!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Makeup*

*FACE*

Primer: MAC Prep & Prime Face
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix C40
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish NW35 & NC42 (I layer the two to get the perfect colour)
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: MAC Blush in Peaches & Dollymix, Cargo Blush in Sienna & Gothham
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: L'Oreal Glam Bronze All-over Loose Powder Highlighter
Bronzer: Cargo Bronzer in Dark / L'Oreal Glam Bronze Bronzing Powder in Dazzling Sunlight

*EYE*

Mascara: Maybelline Great Lash Waterproof Mascara in Very Black / Great Lash Clear for my brows
Primer/Base: MAC Prep & Prime Eye and Lash / MAC Bare Canvas or Sublime Nature Paints
Eyeshadow: MAC eyeshadows / L’Oreal eyeshadows (only when I’m going to work cuz I don’t want to waste my beautiful MAC colours!!!)
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): Maybelline Unstoppable Eyeliner (various colours)
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black
Liner (gel): N/A

*LIP*

Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick Lip Moisturizer
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: Revlon Super Lustrous (various colours) / Cargo Lipstick in Fez
Lip Gloss: Revlon Super Lustrous (various colours) / Rimmel Clear Lipgloss

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC 168, 129, 239, 222, 269, 219 / a few L’Oreal brushes – all purpose eyeshadow and powder & blush ones
Eyelash Curler: Sephora EyeLash Curler

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Revlon Top coat & Base coat in one 
Top Coat: Revlon Top coat & Base coat in one
(sorry can’t remember the exact name as I hardly ever wear nail polish anymore … if I have to go somewhere special I usually get gels otherwise I just buff them, put on some cuticle oil and leave ‘em naked!)
Polish: Revlon Nail Enamel (various colours)


----------



## deelasoul (Oct 24, 2007)

I came out of lurk mode to post in this thread. I love reading these lists!

Me: Bobbi Brown Golden or GA LS 9  (I don't do MAC foundations so I don't know what I am), combo skin, shoulder length 3c hair worn naturally


Skincare

Cleanser: Bliss Sleeping Peel Cream Cleanser 
Toner/astringent: DDF 10% Glycolic
Exfoliator: Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Face Scrub
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
Eye Cream: Origins No Puffery
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Clinique Total Turnaround
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Kinerase
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear
Mask: Fresh Rose Face Mask
Sunscreen: Clinique Superdefense SPF 25 (summer only)

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Crabtree & Evelyn Jojoba Oil
Cleanser (bar): Dove Sensitive Skin
Scrub: Neutrogena Energizing Sugar Body Scrub (smells so good!)
Lotion/Body Cream: Kiehl's Creme de Corps
Hand Cream: Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve
Foot Cream: Bath and Body Works Shea it Isn't So
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Nexxus Therappe
Conditioner: Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Fresh Meadowfoam Cream Treatment Conditioner 
Leave In Conditioner: Nexxus Humectress
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: A/G ReCoil, Paul Mitchell Gel
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: Clairol Natural Instincts

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Philosophy The Present
Foundation: GA Luminous Silk #9
Tinted Moisturizer: Clinique Almost Makeup in Deep 2 (discontinued ... boo!)
Concealer: Bobbi Brown Cream Concealer (under eyes), Maybelline Greatwear (for blemishes) 
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: Laura Mercier Powder Foundation 
Powder Blush: Nars Sin
Cream/Gel Blush: Nars Waikiki Multiple, Tarte Cheekstain in Sunkissed
Highlighter: Revlon Skinlights
Bronzer: Nars Casino

EYE
Mascara: Maybelline Lash Stylist
Primer/Base: MAC Paint in Bamboom
Eyeshadow: BECCA Eye Color Powder in Brocade, Milani Quad in Touch of Brown
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): Elizabeth Arden Smokey Eyes Powder Pencil 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline in Dipdown

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Lip Conditioner
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Clinique Sheer Shaper for Lips
Lipstick: Vincent Longo in Kiss and Chica Mokita
Lip Gloss: Nars Positano, Lancome Juicy Tube in Sun Bronze
Tools

Brushes: MAC, Trish McEvoy
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: Essie Jackie Oh My

Your turn!


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 25, 2007)

I am NC 42-43 with normal to oily acne-prone skin and relaxed hair that I usually keep short of medium length.

*Skincare

*Cleanser: Clean and Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture SPF-15
Eye Cream: Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear Persa-Gel 10
Mask: Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Bath & Body Works Creamy Body Wash (Freshwater Cucumber), Bath & Body Works Shower Gel (Exotic Coconut or Japanese Cherry Blossom), 
Cleanser (bar): Pre de Provence (Linden), Alchimia (White Musk)
Scrub: N/A (I just use my exfoliating gloves with soap.)
Lotion/Body Cream: Bath & Body Works Body Butter (Freshwater Cucumber or Exotic Coconut)
Hand Cream: Savannah Bee Beeswax Hand Cream
Foot Cream: Bath & Body Works Toe the Line Foot Cream
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Elasta Shampoo for Relaxed Hair
Conditioner: Elasta Intense
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Carol's Daughter Some of Marguerite's Magic, Lottabody Setting Lotion
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Occasionally, MAC Prep+Prime 
Foundation: Studio Fix, Studio Tech, Studio Mist
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Powder Blush: MAC Format, Sunbasque, Style, Peaches, Mocha, Petalpoint
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Vanilla pigment
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Maybelline Define-a-Lash
Primer/Base: MAC Bare Canvas paint
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, HIP eyeshadows
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Maybelline Unstoppable (black)
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Ultra Liner (black), L'Oreal Voluminous (black)
Liner (gel): N/A

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Lip Conditioner
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC lipliners and Cremestick liner
Lipstick: MAC (Honeyflower, Shitaki, Oolong, Photo, Coconutty, O, Media, Desire, Smoove, Carnal, Viva Glam I, New York Apple), HIP Charming
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses (Ornamental, Beaux, Instant Gold), MAC Lipglasses (Atmospheric, Moonbathe, Desire, Russian Red, Bare Fetish, Languish)

*Tools*
Brushes: Sonia Kashuk
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*
Cuticle Oil: Bath & Body Works
Base Coat: Milani
Top Coat: Sally Hansen Insta-Dry
Polish: Finger Paints, Sally Hansen Salon, OPI


----------



## user46 (Oct 28, 2007)

Skincare

Cleanser: Proactiv cleanser
Exfoliator: Proactiv cleanser
Moisturizer: Proactiv moisturizer
Mask: 

Body Care
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring/Irish Sping body wash
Lotion/Body Cream: Baby Oil and Gold Bond
Hand Cream: Baby oil and gold bond

Hair Care
Shampoo: sunsilk
Conditioner: sunsilk
Styling Products: whatever the hairdresser uses.
Hairspray: hairdresser...

Makeup

FACE
Foundation: MAC Select Tint
Concealer: none

EYE
Mascara: PLushlash
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Rosebud Salve
Lip Liner: none
Lipstick: none
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses and Lipgelee's

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Revlon

Nails

Cuticle Cream: none
Base Coat: OPI, or what the nail place uses
Top Coat: OPI, or what the nail place uses
Polish: OPI, or what the nail place uses


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 28, 2007)

NW43/45 or YSL Mocha, normal to oily skin , fine relaxed shoulder-length hair, Recently dyed Dark Brown/Black - from Sunbleached brown

Skincare

Cleanser: Neutragena Visibly Even Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Kiehl's Tea Tree toner
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Caudalie Creme Hydrante
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep mask
Sunscreen: Neutragena Ultra Sheer sunblock SPF 45

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): 
Cleanser (bar): Dove and Ivory
Scrub: Body Shop Pink Grapefruit
Lotion/Body Cream: Queen Helene Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: Smiths Rosebud Salve
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: See skincare

Hair Care
Shampoo: Loreal Professional Nature's therapy mega moisture
Conditioner: Pantene relaxed and Natural
Conditioning Treatment: Loreal Professional Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture
Leave In Conditioner: n/a
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Hairspray: Pantene Relaxed and Natural
At Home Dye: Garnier Nutresse- Dark Chocolate #40

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Smashbox primer 
Foundation: YSL
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: YSL Touche eclat #4 or MAC studio stick NW45
Loose Powder:N/a
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder; Anna Sui 704
Powder Blush: NARS- Nirvana; Black Up #1; MAC Harmony, Gingerly, Bordeaux, Monutain High, Breath of Plum; YSL #9
Cream/Gel Blush: MAC Fresco; Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge Cherry Chocolate
Highlighter: MAC Beauty Powder- Smooth Harmony & Pretty Baby
Bronzer: YSL #2

EYE
Mascara: Dior Show Unlimited
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: Not right now
Cream Eyeshadow: Not right now
Liner (pencil): Rimmel Black Magic
Liner (liquid): MAC Bootblack
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Smith's Rosebud Salve Strawberry
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: YSL Cinnamon ; MAC Spice, Hover
Lipstick: MAC Desire, Plum Pair, Rubia, Instinctive, Archetype, Ruby Woo; Shu Uemura PK #358; Anna Sui G #500; YSL Rouge Personel #23
Lip Gloss: YSL Golden Gloss #9; MAC Bendel Girl, Crescent; Love Child

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Sephora

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Cream
Base Coat: Sally Hensons
Top Coat: Sally Hensons Hard as Nails
Polish: Chanel Boa, Black Satin, Vamp; MAC Dark Angel, Nocturnelle, Senegal


----------



## tabou82 (Oct 31, 2007)

MAC Equivalent of NC45 - Oily Skin, acne-prone - mild relaxed hair worn short and jet black or slighly waved/curly
*Skincare*

Cleanser: Cetaphil for Normal to Oily Skin
Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel if I need it
Exfoliator: L'oreal's Microdermabrasion
Moisturizer: Skin Rev-upper by BE
Eye Cream: Neutrogena Radiance Boost 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Retin A (Rx) 
Mask: No preference...can someone recommend one???
Sunscreen: I should but I don't 

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Oil of Olay or Dove Bodywash
Cleanser (bar): Oil of Olay or Dove Body Soap
Scrub: Body Shop Salt Scrub &  Philosophy Hot Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butter, Johnson's Baby Oil
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Mizani Botanifying, Redken Allsoft or Kenra
Conditioner: Mizani Fulfyl or Moisturefuse, Redken Allsoft or Kenra
Conditioning Treatment: Mizani Hydrafuse
Leave In Conditioner: ULI Moistureseal 
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Khiel's Silk Groom, ULI Foam Wrap, Keracare Protein Gel 
Hairspray: Mizani HRM
At Home Dye: Clairol - Jet Black

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Laura Mercier Oil- Free Foundation Primer Or MAC Matte Gel
Foundation: Prescriptives Virtual Matte in Fresh Cantalope or BE Warm Tan
Tinted Moisturizer: MAC Select Tint in NC45
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
Loose Powder: BE Tinted Mineral Veil
Pressed Powder: Prescriptives Pressed Powder in level 4
Powder Blush: MAC Gingerly and Ambering Rose, Sephora Pink Rose
Cream/Gel Blush: Tarte in Flush
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Lancome Cils Design Pro, Lancome Definicils, Loreal Volumnious
Primer/Base: MAC Prep & Prime, MAC BamBoom Paint, MAC Matte Gel or just plain MAC Studio finish Concealer
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, Lorac shadows
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC Smolder & Coffee
Liner (liquid): Revlon Colorstay 
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Rosebud Salve and Body Shop Lip Butters
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Chestnut, Currant, Spice
Lipstick: MAC (too many to name)
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses & lipglass (too many to name)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Top Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Polish: OPI

__________________


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (Nov 10, 2007)

_Coming out of lurk-dom......_


NC45/C7.....true combination skin (face oily in t-zone, body dry).....relaxed and colored, thick but fine textured hair

*Skincare*
Cleanser: Clinique Liquid Facial Soap for oily skin, Philosophy Purity Made Simple
Toner/astringent: Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3
Exfoliator: Philosophy Microdelivery Peel
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Diff Gel
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear blemish treatment 
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: whatever's in my makeup/primer, if any

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie cleansing gel
Cleanser (bar): Ivory
Scrub: Philosophy scrubs, Neutrogena Energizing body scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butter, Curel
Hand Cream: Sephora Super Hero hand cream
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Neutrogena

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Elasta QP for relaxed/color treated hair, Motions
Conditioner: Elasta QP Intense, Motions
Conditioning Treatment: whatever my stylist uses
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Motion's Foaming Wrap Lotion
Hairspray: Motions
At Home Dye: Dark & Lovely, Jazzing rinses

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish or MAC Prep+Prime
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC45
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Studio Fix in C7, MAC Blot Powder in Dark
Powder Blush: NARS Orgasm, Sin
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Diorshow and Diorshow Unlimited, Too Faced Lash Injection, CG Volume Exact, MAC Zoom Lash, Fiberwig
Primer/Base: MAC Prep & Prime
Eyeshadow: MAC, L'Oreal HIP
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): MAC (Feline is the fave), Sephora, L'Oreal HIP
Liner (liquid): Sephora, Rimmel
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, L'Oreal HIP

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick, Philosophy Lip Shine
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Chestnut, Subculture, Cork
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: MAC (way too many), NARS Orgasm, Chanel Constellation


*Tools*
Brushes: MAC, Chanel, Sonia Kashuk (Target)
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura 

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Top Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Polish: OPI, Essie


----------



## jazzymelanin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello, this is my first post to the board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Medium complexion w/ red undertones/very dry skin prone to blackheads/natural hair worn in 2-strand twists or twist out

Skincare

Cleanser: Origins Pure Cream Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Origins Comforting Solution
Exfoliator: Origins Never a Dull Moment face polisher
Microdermbrasion: Mary Kay Timewise (occasional use)
Moisturizer: La Therapie Pearls of Youth and Origins Never Say Dry; Wexler Intensive Night Reversal and Repair Cream (nighttime)
Eye Cream: Origins No Puffery and Origins Eye Doctor
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: NA
Mask: Origins Clear Improvement (Charcoal mask) and La Therapie Hydration Mask
Sunscreen: Origins Have a Nice Day Moisturizer

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Bath and Body Works
Cleanser (bar/balls): Bliss Mammoth Minty Scrub Soap, Lush Bath Bombs
Scrub: Origins Spice Odyssey, Bath and Body Works
Lotion/Body Cream: Jergens Shea Butter, J&J Body Oil Gel (everyday), Origins Shedonism Hydrating Butter Cream and Shedonism Shimmering Body Oil
Dusting Powder:  Lush Silky Underwear (occasional)
Hand Treatment and Cream: Mary Kay Satin Hands, hotel samples (purse), Vaseline Intensive Care Healthy Hand and Nail Lotion (work)
Foot Treatment and Cream: Heel to Toe line from Sally Beauty Supply (home pedicure), Mary Kay Mint Bliss Lotion
Sunscreen: Have found nothing that does not break me out

Hair Care
Shampoo: Aveda Damage Remedy
Conditioner: Aveda Damage Remedy
Conditioning Treatment: V05 Hot Oil Shower Works, Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask, Philosophy Shear Splendor
Leave In Conditioner: Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Carol’s Daughter Loc Butter and Mimosa Hair Honey, Aveda Brilliant Spray-on Shine
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Prescriptives Custom Blend
Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier in Almond
Concealer: Prescriptives and Philosophy Supernatural in Dark
Loose Powder: Prescriptives
Pressed Powder: None
Powder Blush: MAC, Nars, Mary Kay, Prescriptives, Laura Mercier
Cream/Gel Blush: NA
Highlighter: NA
Bronzer: NA

EYE
Mascara: Lancome Definicils, Chanel Inimitable Mascara
Primer/Base: Urban Decay
Eyeshadow: MAC, L’Oreal HIP, Mary Kay, Stila, Bobbi Brown, Maybelline, Prescriptives, Mary Kay
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC
Liner (pencil): MAC, Urban Decay
Liner (liquid):MAC
Liner (gel): NA

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Neutrogena Lip Boost
Lip Liner: MAC, Mary Kay
Lipstick: MAC, Revlon, Mary Kay, Lancome, L’Oreal HIP, Iman
Lip Gloss: MAC, Revlon, Stila, Nars, Origins

TOOLS
Brushes: MAC, Sephora
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

NAILS
Cuticle Cream: OPI Avoplex
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI, Essie, Sally Hansen


----------



## captodometer (Nov 12, 2007)

NC50/C7.....true combination skin (face oily in t-zone, body dry); hyperpigmentation is a problem, and I have Sjogren's syndrome: my skin is tempermental.....natural hair, not color treated and normally styled without heat

*Skincare*
Cleanser: Olay Daily Facials Combo Skin, Garnier Regenerist
Toner/astringent: Olay if I use one
Exfoliator: The Body Shop Vitamin C Scrub
Moisturizer: Neutrogena Healthy Skin Antiwrinkle SPF15
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:same as moisturizer
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Origins Clear Improvement
Sunscreen: my moisturizer/makeup

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Olay, The Body Shop shower gels
Cleanser (bar): The Body Shop glycerin soaps
Scrub: various Body Shop
Lotion/Body Cream: Neutrogena, The Body Shop body butters
Hand Cream: Neutrogena
Foot Cream: Neutrogena
Sunscreen: my clothes

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Loprox (prescription)
Conditioner: L'Oreal Nature's Therapy
Conditioning Treatment: olive oil
Leave In Conditioner: carrot oil
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Aveda gel if necessary
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: NA
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC50, C7 compact
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover NW40
Loose Powder: MAC Blot--Dark
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder in Dark
Powder Blush: MAC Format, Ambering Rose, Goddess
Cream/Gel Blush: L'Oreal HIP
Highlighter: rarely wear, MAC MSF's or Milani Glimmer Stripes
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Cover Girl Lash Exact 
Primer/Base: MAC Prep & Prime Dark
Eyeshadow: MAC, Urban Decay
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): any drugstore
Liner (liquid): NA
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: The Body Shop, petroleum jelly
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: NA
Lipstick: MAC, L'Oreal HIP
Lip Gloss: MAC Dark Flower, Happening Gal, lots of L'Oreal HIP


*Tools*
Brushes: MAC, Beauty Secrets, POSH, nice no name set from Ebay
Eyelash Curler: NA

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Sally Hansen
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: OPI, MAC, Rimmel (like dark shades Lincoln Park After Dark, etc)


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 12, 2007)

NC45 - pretty good skin, a little shiny on Tzone 

*Skincare*

 Cleanser: Johnson and Johnson Purpose Gentle Cleanser
 Toner/astringent: N/A
 Exfoliator: N/A
 Moisturizer: Philosophy Hope in a Jar (I only get samples, never will buy it though)
 Eye Cream: N/A
 Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
 Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
 Blemish Treatment: Avon Drying Cream for Oily Skin
 Mask: N/A
 Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
 Cleanser (liquid): BBW Sheer Freeshia Body Wash
 Cleanser (bar): N/A
 Scrub: N/A
 Lotion/Body Cream: BBW Brown Sugar and Fig
 Hand Cream: N/A
 Foot Cream: N/A
 Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
 Shampoo:Tresemme Original Line
 Conditioner: Tresemme Original Line
 Conditioning Treatment: N/A
 Leave In Conditioner: N/A
 Volumizer: N/A
 Styling Products: Lush King of Mods Cream
 Hairspray: N/A
 At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
 Primer: MAC Prep and Prime
 Foundation: N/A
 Tinted Moisturizer: MAC Select Tint 
 Concealer: N/A
 Loose Powder: N/A
 Pressed Powder: E.L.F Clarifying Pressed Powder
 Powder Blush: MAC Romping e/s or MAC Lovestone MES
 Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
 Highlighter: N/A
 Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
 Mascara: MAC Plushlash
 Primer/Base: UDPP
 Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
 Cream Eyeshadow: The Face Shop Cream Shadow Sticks
 Liner (pencil): N/A
 Liner (liquid): The Body Shop
 Liner (gel): N/A

 LIP
 Chapstick/Balm: E.L.F. Moisture Lip Care 
 Primer: N/A
 Lip Liner: N/A
 Lipstick: MAC Vivacious
 Lip Gloss: MAC Lipgelee 

*Tools*

 Brushes: MAC, Sephora, E.L.F
 Eyelash Curler: Revlon

*Nails*

 Polish: Claire's


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, so I started this thread back in May and for some reason I wanted to do the poll all over again.  I know, I'm weird like that.  But I'm also doing it over cuz I've changed a few things. Here we go again!

NC45 - pretty good skin, a little shiny on Tzone/kinky curly hair when worn naturally/colored/highlighted. 
Skincare

Cleanser: Neutrogena Pore Cleanser Mask, Dove Bar (want to try Philosophy Purity)
Toner/astringent: sometimes Proactiv toner
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: haven't found one I like but use Cetaphil lotion or OoO complete
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Glytone Exfoliating Gel but also thinking about going back to Tretinoin
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: same as above
Blemish Treatment: Azelex cream for all my skincare issues
Mask: Origins Drink Up (hydrating)
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care: same as before, I'm boring but I smell good!
Cleanser (liquid): Target knockoff of Dial. Smells sooo good!
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring
Scrub: Origins Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta, Johnson's Baby Oil, TBS Almond oil spray
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care: Still use same stuff
Shampoo: Pantene 2+1 shampoo and conditioner
Conditioner: any Pantene conditioning treatment
Conditioning Treatment: Aphogee
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Beyond Zone Noodle head, Treseme Shaping Milk, Proclaim gloss
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Studio Fix
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Gingerly, Sweet as Cocoa, NARS Deep Throat, and now Peaches
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: Fake Bake Bronzy babe, MAC Matte Suntan, Cover Girl Mineral Loose Powder in Bronze
EYE
Mascara: MF 2000 calorie, L'oreal Carbon Black and Voluminous
Primer/Base: MAC CCB in Fawntastic
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow:
Liner (pencil): MAC (Smolder, Graphblack, Teddy are my faves)
Liner (liquid): L'oreal 
Liner (gel): only 2 I like, Blacktrack and NonConformist

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline Intensive Lip Treatment
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Burgundy, BBQ, Cushy, 80%
Lipstick: N/A (only cuz I can't remember the last time I wore one)
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses (Wonderstruck, Pinkarat, Nymphette)

Tools

Brushes: MAC (224, 239, 129, 129SE and 150 are my faves)
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: 
Top Coat: 
Polish: Sally Hansen Champagne Toast


----------



## sunnidee13 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think around NC45 - combination of very dry and oily mild acne w/  acne scars/relaxed/ not colored hair/

Skincare

Cleanser: Equate claryfing wash (Equivelent of neutrogena)
Toner/astringent:Witch Hazel
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Clean and Clear with .5% salicylic acid
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: wei west eye cream
Blemish Treatment: the witch hazel is clearing my acne =)
Mask: none
Sunscreen: A CVS brand one

Body Care: I use Calgon! Take me away body lotion
Cleanser (liquid): Caress exotic body oils
Cleanser (bar): Irish Spring
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline brand/ Calgon! Take me away
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care: Still use same stuff
Shampoo: Healthy hair/ Tresseme
Conditioner:Nioxin/Suave Humectant
Conditioning Treatment: idr the name 
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Garnier Fructis surf spray, olive oil lotion
Hairspray: Tresseme
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Covergirl clean makeup in tawny fauve
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: signature club a eye lift and hide
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: the color workshop
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A
EYE
Mascara: Maybelline xxl waterproof/ covergirl volume exact
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: Various brands
Cream Eyeshadow:
Liner (pencil): Aziza in black/brown
Liner (liquid): N/A 
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Avon
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: N/A 
Lip Gloss: Maybelline, Covergirl, MAC

Tools

Brushes: various ones from signature club a
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: maybelline
Top Coat: 
Polish: OPI/ color workshop


----------



## kalikana (Jan 24, 2008)

NC44 - Acne-prone, lots of acne "scars" (hyperpigmentation); Natural, straight brown-black hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skincare*

Cleanser: Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser and Spectrogel Cleanser
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: Dry Ice once a month when I go to my dermatologist
Moisturizer: Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion or Fenix Vitalizing Moisturizer SPF 15
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Benzamycin (Benzoyl Peroxide) and Minocin (Minocycline pills); Both prescription
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock SPF 55 on sunny days, otherwise, Fenix Rehydrating Sunscreen SPF 30+

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): N/A
Cleanser (bar): Dove Unscented Bar Soap
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion (Cocoa Butter)
Hand Cream: Vaseline Healthy Hands Lotion
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Fresh Cooling Body Mist Sunblock SPF 45 (I love this stuff!)

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Aussie Volume Shampoo
Conditioner: Garnier Fructis Balanced Care Conditioner (for greasy roots & dry ends)
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: I used to use Alberto mousse gel, but I stopped using products on my hair
Hairspray: Garnier Fructis Extra-Strong Hairspray (special occasions)
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Studio Finish SPF 35
Loose Powder: N/A (planning to get the Blot powder)
Pressed Powder: N/A (planning to get one from the Fafi collection)
Powder Blush: N/A (I need to get one! lol)
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: MAC Bronzing Powder in Bronze

*EYE*
Mascara: Dior DiorShow
Primer/Base: N/A (buying UDPP soon)
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and I have 1 UD eyeshadow, and a bunch of eyeshadows from the drugstore. xD
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Rimmel Kohl Pencil Eyeliner
Liner (liquid): The Body Shop Liquid Eyeliner in Black
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick, the classic blue one
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Sephora Jumbo Lip Pencil
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: NARS Lip Gloss in Tempest, Dior DiorAddict Ultra Gloss Reflect in Ribbon Mauve, Stila Lipglaze in Mandarin Mist

*Tools*

Brushes: Brush set from Costco
Eyelash Curler: Unknown brand xD

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A


I'm still building my makeup collection


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 24, 2008)

NW45 - Acne-Prone...I dunno though I'm thinking more now it's an allergic reaction to something because no matter how much I clean&treat I break out.  Brown eyes, weave queen, currently Outre Deep Wave, 1B & 27 mixed...Naturally brown hair.

Skincare

Cleanser: Biore Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser, OXY Maximum Face Wash
Toner/astringent: Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
Exfoliator: Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub/St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer:  My skin is oillllllllly...but I do use Clean and Clear Shine-Free on rare occasions.
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena Multi-Vitamin Treatment/Walgreens Ben. Peroxide Blemish Treatment
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: I have some Acne-Free sunscreen that came with the scarfree kit...I guess I should start using it lol.

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Whatever Bath & Body Works that my mom's using!
Cleanser (bar): Safeguard...omg I've always loved Safeguard soap.
Scrub: I used to be obsessed with Body Scrubs but since I ran out of the Sephora Indulgences Coffee & Cream I haven't been using any!  I forgot to pick some up the last time I was in Sephora (almost a year ago now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Lotion/Body Cream: Bath&Body Works
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: haha I bare it at the beach.  I'm bad, I know.

Hair Care
Shampoo: Motions Lavish Hair Conditioning Shampoo
Conditioner: Bed Head Self Absorbed
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: Motion's CPR
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Real Hair: Carol's Daughter Hair Honey; Fake Hair: Currently Olive Oil Spray.
Hairspray: Motion's Light Styling Spray (tough hairstyles), Isoplus (blue can!) Hair Spray
At Home Dye: Never dye, just sew it in!

Makeup
FACE
Primer: I have MAC Prep N Prime but I don't like it that much.
Foundation: HIP Flawless Foundation in Earthen
Tinted Moisturizer: Milani...forget the shade, it's rubbed off!
Concealer: Black Opal stick concealer
Loose Powder: MAC Blot Powder in Dark...loves it!
Pressed Powder: Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in Hazelnut
Powder Blush: MAC Raizin (Matte)
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: Revlon Bronzer; MAC Format Blush

EYE
Mascara: Maybelline Lash Stylist
Primer/Base: HIP Cream Crayon
Eyeshadow: MAC & Milani
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Maybelline Unstoppable
Liner (liquid): L'Oreal Lineur Intense Brush Tip
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burts Bees Strawberry Pot Balm/Gloss
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: I have a purple Milani lip liner haha...I'm just not into lip lining.
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush!!! omg i have too many of these...My favorites are Appletini and Passion Fruit Pop!

Tools

Brushes: Sonia Kashuk Brush set, One MAC Brush...it's a discontinued one tho.
Eyelash Curler: Happy Harry's heated one...it's pretty crappy :X

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: Beauty Secret's
Polish: I love Maybelline Nail Polish...I also have a bright green shade from L'Oreal...Can't remember the line...I'm not a big nail polish person but I know who i'll go straight for in the cosmetic section!


----------



## mrschavez89 (Jan 24, 2008)

NW45/ good but with oily t zone/ 3b-3c hair type thats about to be dyed jet black


*Skincare*

Cleanser: Aquafina daily cleanser
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: St.Ives invigorating apricot scrub
Moisturizer: Coca butter or MAC studio moisture fix spf15
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Temptations Iced Tea Twist 3-in-1
Cleanser (bar): Irish springs
Scrub: same as Skincare
Lotion/Body Cream: Temptations Iced Tea Twist lotion
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A


*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Garnier Frutis the one for curls
Conditioner: same brand of shampoo
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Noodlehead cream 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Maybelline mineral power in dark 0-3(but looking for something better)
Loose Powder: Cover girl loose powder in translucent tawny
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Maybelline mineral power blush in true peach
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Cover girl lash exact
Primer/Base: Loreal HIP cream shadow in “witty”
Eyeshadow: Loreal HIP, NYX 
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): cheap ol’ NYC or cheap e.l.f
Liner (liquid): again cheap NYC
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bee's or original chapstick
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: NYC (only until I can figure out how to properly apply)
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: NYC

*Tools*
Brushes: Target.....art stores
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Sally Henson
Top Coat: Sally Henson
Polish: OPI


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2008)

NW45 - Combination skin, oily in the T-Zone, a few dark spots left over from blemishes, 100% natural hair with some serious curl.

*Skincare*
 Cleanser: Natio Renew Radiance Foam Cleanser or Cetaphil 
 Toner/astringent: Apple Cider Vinegar
 Exfoliator: MAC Microfine Re-finisher
 Moisturizer: L'Occitane Amande Pomme Velvet cream for daytime or L'Occitane Imortelle Very Precious cream for night time
 Eye Cream: Lush Enchanted Eye Cream
 Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
 Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
 Blemish Treatment: Tea Tree Oil
 Mask: Lush Ayesha or Love Lettuce
 Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
 Cleanser (liquid): Lush Snow Fairy shower gel
 Cleanser (bar): N/A
 Scrub: N/A
 Lotion/Body Cream: Sohum Coconut body cream or any of their gorgeous butters
 Hand Cream: Shea Butter
 Foot Cream: Sohum Pedi-Balm or Shea  Butter
 Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
 Shampoo: Head + Shoulders Dry Scalp Care
 Conditioner: any Pantene conditioning treatment
 Conditioning Treatment: Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
 Leave In Conditioner: Matrix Biolage Hydratherapy, Olive Oil, Organic Coconut Oil
 Volumizer: N/A
 Styling Products:N/A
 Hairspray: N/A
 At Home Dye: N/A
*
Makeup*
*FACE*
 Primer: MAC Prep + Prime SPF 50
 Foundation: MSF Natural Dark
 Tinted Moisturizer: MAC Select Tint SPF 15
 Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
 Loose Powder: MAC Loose Blot
 Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Pressed
 Powder Blush: Dollymix, Sweet as Cocoa, NARS Exhibit A, Lovestone MES
 Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
 Highlighter: MAC Mineralize Skin Finishes and Mineralize Shadows
 Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
 Mascara: MAC Plushlash, Max Factor Masterpiece
 Primer/Base: MAC Paintpots
 Eyeshadow: MAC Shadows +  Pigments
 Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints + Shadesticks
 Liner (pencil): Feline Kohl Power, Smolder Eye Kohl
 Liner (liquid): N/A
 Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline

* LIP*
 Chapstick/Balm: Glamourflage Lotus Lilly or Vaseline Lip Care with Vitamin E + Aloe
 Primer: N/A
 Lip Liner: N/A
 Lipstick: N/A
 Lip Gloss: L'Occitane Honey Lemon

*Tools*
 Brushes: MAC, A-Squirrel
 Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

 Cuticle Cream: Shea Butter or Olive Oil
 Base Coat: N/A
 Top Coat: N/A
 Polish: The Face Shop


----------



## Ashley Samantha (Jan 27, 2008)

NW30/35- Oily in summer, dry in winter. More well-behaved since I stopped drinking carbonated drinks.
Relaxed hair w/ highlights.

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Boots No. 7 Quick-thinking wipes. Dial bar.
Toner/astringent:N/A 
Exfoliator: Biore Pore Minimizer/Olay Mousse Pore Refiner/Dove SkinVitalizer
Moisturizer: Clean & Clear Oxygenating Moisturizer
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Proactive
Mask: Originis Charcoal Magnetic. Stuff.
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Caress Oil Infusions in Morocan
Cleanser (bar): Safeguard/Dial
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Cocoa Butter Body Gel/Vaseline Lotion
Hand Cream: Mostly the lotion version of whatever perfume I'm wearing
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Aussie/BioSilk/Frederic Fekkai
Conditioner: Aussie Smooth/Aussie Aussome Volume/Bio Silk/Frederic Fekkai
Conditioning Treatment: Frederic Fekkai mask
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Chi Silk Infusion/BioSilk silk therapy
Hairspray: Olive Oil
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime w/ SPF 50
Foundation: Estee Lauder Double Wear 5W1 Bronze (both liquid & powder)/ MAC Studio Mist Medium Dark
Tinted Moisturizer: Clinique SuperMoisture in HoneyComb
Concealer: Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer in Deep Honey 
Loose Powder: MAC Sheer Select Loose
Pressed Powder: MAC Beauty Powder from Barbie Collection in Pearl Blossom
Powder Blush: NARS Orgasm, CoverGirl Cheekers in Pretty Peach, MAC Sheertone  Blush in Pinch Me
Cream/Gel Blush: Lancome Magique Blush (Mousse) in Subtle Fluff
Highlighter: MAC Mineralize SkinFinish in GoldSpill
Bronzer: Estee Lauder Golden Goddess (Matte), Physician's Formula Strips

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Mascara X, Prescriptives False Lashes, CoverGirl Lash Blast
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows, Cliniue palettes, HIP duos
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC paint pots, HIP  
Liner (pencil): MAC, Lancome
Liner (liquid): CoverGirl Line Exact
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline, Estee Lauder Lip Conditioner
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Clinique's Pink Truffles
Lipstick: MAC Mattene's in Flattering & Classic Dame, MAC's Freckletone
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglasses in Prrr, Florabundance, Oyster Girl, Nymphette, etc. Clinique SuperBalm, Cliniue Glosses etc., Lancome Juicy Tubes

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Estee Lauder
Eyelash Curler: Cheapo Walmart one

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI, China Glaze


----------



## User67 (Jan 28, 2008)

NC42 skintone, oily skin, but otherwise nice complextion, relaxed hair. 

Skincare

Cleanser: MAC Green Gel
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: MAC Microfine Refinisher
Moisturizer: During the day MAC Oil Control lotion, at night MAC Moisturelush.
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Neutrogena Anti Wrinkle, Anti Blemish
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: MAC Moisturelush eye cream.
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena Anti Wrinkle, Anit Blemish. 
Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep 
Sunscreen: Neutrogena, but only for when I go to the beach.

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Queen Helen Mint Julep exfoliator
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butter, Neutrogena Fragrance Free Sesame oil.
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Head & Shoulders 2-1 Smooth & Silky
Conditioner: Queen Helene Cholesterol treatment
Conditioning Treatment: Same
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Optimum Care Oil Therapy Hair & Scalp Quencher, Silk Elements gloss.
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish
Loose Powder: MAC Medium Dark Loose Blot
Pressed Powder: MAC Medium Dark Pressed Blot
Powder Blush: Coppertone, Pink Swoon, Dollymix, Ablaze.
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: MAC Bronze

EYE
Mascara: Diorshow
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC Carbon, Texture, Folie, Mulch, Espresso, Black Tied, I could go on & on 
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): MAC Smolder, Feline, Graphblack, Engraved.
Liner (liquid): 
Liner (gel): MAC Blacktrack Fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline Intensive Lip Treatment & Blistex
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Hover, Half Red, Stripdown, Hodgepodge, Quartz. 
Lipstick: MAC Fabby & Blankety.
Lip Gloss: MAC Oyster Girl, 2N, Nymphette, Lust, Ample Pink. 
Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Orly Bonder
Top Coat: Seche Vite
Polish: OPI Bubble Bath & Lincoln Park After Dark.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 29, 2008)

NC45 skintone, combination skin, relaxed hair. 

Skincare

Cleanser: Clean & Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Fix + sometimes
Exfoliator: Oil of Olay Daily Regenerating Cleanser
Moisturizer: Clean & Clear Dual Action Moisturizer
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear Dual Action Moisturizer 
Mask: Indian clay mask + vinegar
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Oil of Olay Ultra Moisture Body Wash with Shea Butter
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Philosophy Gingerbread Man scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion/Bath & Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Cream
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: Vaseline
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Head & Shoulders/Pantene Relaxed & Natural/Motions
Conditioner: Motions
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Biosilk Silk Therapy
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: N/A
Foundation: MAC Dark MSF
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Coppertone, Dollymix, Breezy
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: Maybelline Great Lash
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC Mulch, Shroom, Samoa Silk
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Blacktrack, Dipdown

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Softlips in Vanilla
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime
Lip Liner: MAC Cork, Spice, BBQ
Lipstick: MAC Honeyflower
Lip Gloss: MAC Nymphette, Viva Glam V
Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: OPI (some Red anniversary color)


----------



## MACaholic76 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any new members wannna contribute to this thread?


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Skincare

*Cleanser: Philosophy Purity
Toner/astringent: Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough
Exfoliator: Philosophy Daily Facial or Oxygen Peel
Moisturizer: Philosophy Hope in a Jar
Eye Cream: Philosophy Hope in a Tube Eye & Lip Cream
Blemish Treatment: Bottled Water and a prayer LOL
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Philosophy Amazing Grace
Cleanser (bar): N/A too drying
Scrub: Crabtree & Evelyn Coconut Sugar Scrup
Lotion/Body Cream: Carol's Daughter Love Butter, Philosophy Amazing Grace
Hand Cream: B&BW Bigelow Lemon Hand Cream
Foot Cream: Philosophy Soul Owner
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Aveda Damage Treatment Reconstructure Shampoo (I think)
Conditioner: Aveda Damage Treatment Deep Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Cholesterol
Leave In Conditioner: Infusium 23
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Philosophy Hair Serum, Let's Jam! Holding Gel, AfroSheen
Main Hair Appliance: Andis Ceramic Flat Iron, Gold n' Hot under hood dryer

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Philosophy The Present, Tinted Smashbox Primer SPF
Foundation: Mineralize Skin Finish (I forgot the name of the liquid that gives you the dewy look)
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Philosophy Concealer Trio
Loose Powder: MAC Mineralize Pressed Powder
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: LORAC Coral Cheek Stamp, So far both MAC FAFI blushes
Cream/Gel Blush: Vincent Longo Cheek Stain, Tarte Cheek Stain in Blushing Bride
Highlighter: IPP Sassed Up- FAFI
Bronzer: Presciptives Bronzer, Laura Gellar Bronze and Brighten, L'oreal True Blends Bronzer mix-in

*EYE*
Mascara: Benefit Bad Gal Blue, Diorshow, and Diorshow Blackout
Primer/Base: UDPP, MAC paints and paint pots
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, BE mineral shadows, L'oreal HIP pigments, Chanel Eye Quads
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC Smoulder, Raven, the new white one from FAFI
Liner (liquid): MAC Liquid last, L'oreal Telescopic Liner
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, HIP liners, Prescriptives, Smashbox Jetset 

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick or Carmex
Primer: MAC Prep & Prime Lip
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC, Nars, BE
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses & L/G, BE Buxom l/g, Mary Kay  

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A

Can you tell I'm a true Philosophy Girl???


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 1, 2008)

NW 45/ combo ( more oily) hyperpigmtation/ 4a/b relaxed short(thinkd keyshia cole)/ soon to be colored


*Skincare*

Cleanser: clearsil foaming wash
Toner/astringent: clean and clear oil control
Exfoliator: st ives 
Moisturizer: abmi spf 30
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: clean and clear
Mask: queen helene mint mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove 
Cleanser (bar): Dove and Ivory
Scrub: 
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta (I put this everywhere)
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: elasta qp shampoo for relaxed hair
Conditioner: elasta qp intense
Conditioning Treatment: apgohgee reconstructor
Leave In Conditioner: something in a pink bottle lol
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: fantasia heat protective spray or serum
Hairspray: ellen lavir 
At Home Dye: clariol textures and toes in red hot red

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Mac Matte
Foundation: MAc Studio fix fluid/ MUFE mat velet plus
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC studio finish
Loose Powder:covergirl minerals or mark
Pressed Powder: mark stay matte
Powder Blush: HIp cream blush
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: cover girl something

*EYE*
Mascara: cover lash blast
Primer/Base: sephora
Eyeshadow: HIP color,Milani
Cream Eyeshadow: tons of different thing
Liner (pencil): cheap ones
Liner (liquid): cheap ones
Liner (gel): HIP ( its real a cream though)

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner:n/a
Lipstick: hip
Lip Gloss: maybelline shinylious every color

*Tools*

Brushes: essence of beauty 
Eyelash Curler: nature, lol

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: whatever the nail tech uses
Top Coat: whatevr the nail tech uses
Polish: varies, opi mostly


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not dark, but the MA's that helped me on a couple of occasion's were.  One had on Going Bananas as a highlight, and it was so gorgeous.(unfortunately it barely showed up on me).  The other ma was wearing Whistle eyeshadow from the barbie collection as a highlight.  This  one didn't show up on me either, but it looked great on dark skin. 
I'm also a big fan of bright shades of eyeshadow on Woc.  They can rock them effortlessly like no one else can.


----------



## shellyshells (Mar 7, 2008)

*Skincare

*_Cleanser_: Lush Dreamwash (for the body, but works great as a cleanser)
_ Toner/astringent:_ Burts Bees Rosewater & Glycerine
_ Exfoliator:_ Aspirin Mask, Lush Angels On Bare Skin
_ Moisturizer:_ Alba Organics Jasmine & Vit E Cream
_ Eye Cream:_ Benefit Eyecon
_ Blemish Treatment:_ Nada
_ Mask:_ Aspirin Mask, Lush Brazened Honey & Cosmetic Warrior
_ Sunscreen:_ Alba Organics Sea Moss Moisturizer spf15, all day, everyday

*Body Care*
_ Cleanser (liquid):_ nada
_ Cleanser (bar):_ Arcana soaps & Villainess Soaps
_ Scrub: _Isle of Eden & Villainess 
_ Lotion/Body Cream:_ Villainess Whipped
_ Hand Cream:_ Le Couvent De Minimes Honey & Shea
_ Foot Cream:_ nada
_ Sunscreen:_ Neutrogena Spray on cooling mist, everyday

*Hair Care*
_ Shampoo:_ Bed Head Control Freak & Moisture Maniac
_ Conditioner:_ Bed Head Control Freak & Dove Intensive Conditioner Hair Therapy
_ Conditioning Treatment:_ Ojon Restorative Treatment
_ Leave In Conditioner:_ Aveda Leave in
_ Volumizer:_ nada
_ Styling Products:_ Bumble & Bumble Prep, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, Bed Head Head Rush
_ Main Hair Appliance:_ My flat iron from Sharper Image & the love of my life Hot Brush Blow Dryer

*Makeup*
*FACE*
_ Primer:_ Laura Mercier Foundation Primer
_ Foundation:_ Bare Escentuals in Medium Beige mixed with Medium Tan
_ Tinted Moisturizer:_ Benefit You Rebel, Philosophy the Shelter
_ Concealer:_ MAC Studio Finish NC35 over Benefit Eye Bright
_ Loose Powder:_ nada
_ Pressed Powder: _Mac Select Sheer NC35
Powder Blush: MAC Blushbaby, Nars Orgasm
_ Cream/Gel Blush:_ Tarte Cheek Stain in Tipsy & Dollface
_ Highlighter:_ MAC Belightful, Benefit 10
_ Bronzer:_ MAC ccb Bronze & Bare Escentuals Warm Radiance
*
EYE*
_ Mascara:_ MAC Plushlash 
_ Primer/Base:_ UDPP, MAC Paints and my beloved Stila Floating Eyeshadows
_ Eyeshadow:_ Urban Decay, MAC, MUFE
_ Cream Eyeshadow_: MAC Paints, Laura Mercier cream shadows
_ Liner (pencil):_ MAC Engraved, UD 24/7 pencils (allll)
_ Liner (liquid): _MAC Liquid last, Laura Mercier cake liner
_ Liner (gel):_ MAC Fluidlines

* LIP*
_ Chapstick/Balm:_ Carmex, Aquaphor
_ Primer:_ Nada
_ Lip Liner_: MAC
_ Lipstick:_ MAC, Nars, Benefit Hug it Out
_ Lip Gloss:_ MAC Lipgelees & Slimshines (Missy, Pleasing, & Funshine)

*Tools*

_ Brushes:_ MAC & Sephora
_ Eyelash Curler:_ Sephora

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: nada
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 7, 2008)

*Skincare

*_Cleanser_: bliss lemon+sage soap 
_ Toner/astringent:_ Boots Skin Brightening Toner
_ Exfoliator:_ St.Ives
_ Moisturizer:_ Day- Day Moisture Lotion Night- Creme la mer

*Hair Care*
_ Shampoo:_ Creme of Nature
_Conditioning Treatment:_ Boots Botanics 5 Minute deep conditioning hair mask or kerastase masquintense for thick hair
_ Leave In Conditioner:_ Lacio Lacio or PM's Sculpting Glaze (when i wear my hair curly)
_Main Hair Appliance:_ flat iron or hairdryer w/ diffuser (curly hair)

*Makeup*
*FACE*
_ Foundation:_ Bobbi Brown Golden
_ Tinted Moisturizer:_ Prescriptives Traceless 
_ Concealer:_ Bobbi Brown Almond
Powder Blush: Nars Crazed, Taj Mahal; MAC ambering rose
_ Highlighter:_ MAC Trace Gold
_ Bronzer:_ Nars Casino
*
EYE*
_ Mascara:_ MAC Plushlash 
_ Eyeshadow:_ MAC
_ Cream Eyeshadow_: MAC indianwood paint pot
_ Liner (gel):_ MAC Fluidlines

* LIP*
_ Chapstick/Balm:_ Carmex
_ Lip Liner_: MAC creamola
_ Lipstick:_ MAC strawbaby
_ Lip Gloss:_ MAC l/g cult fave, viva glam v; L'Oreal HIP Euphoric and Zealous

*Tools*

_ Brushes:_ MAC 
_ Eyelash Curler:_ Shu Uemura (sp?)


----------



## bitterswt76 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Skincare

*Cleanser: Nutrogena Oil Free
Toner/astringent: I need to find one in a bad way
Exfoliator: L'Oreal Age Defense Microdermabrasion
Moisturizer:  Need more Cliniqur
Eye Cream: Burt's Bee's at home, but I haven't tried it yet
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Oxy, but it doesn't work. Need something new.
Mask: Freeman's Cucumber or Blueberry Peel mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Johnson & Johnson scent free baby or Oatmeal baby wash
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream:CVS Advanced Healing Fragrance free lotion
Foot Cream: Need one
Sunscreen:  Need one

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: ABBA, Aphogee or Vitale
Conditioner: ABBA Aphogee or Vitale
Conditioning Treatment: ABBA, Aphogee or Vitale
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A

Styling Products: 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A


*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Need to find one
Foundation: Revlon Custom Creations (050 Medium/Dark), MAC Studio Fix NC43/NC45
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Need one
Loose Powder: Monave Sampler Set (Medium/Dark)
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: N/A
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A


*EYE*
Mascara: N/A
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: Mac Royal Assets Warm Eyes (6 colors) 
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid):N/A
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bee's
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Need some 
Lipstick: MAC Frost "O", L'Oreal Chocolate Truffle, L'Oreal HIP Extrovert and another MAC where the number has rubbed off.
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustregloss 

*Tools*

Brushes: One from Walgreens
Eyelash Curler: N/A


*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Sunscreen: Melanin_

 
I hope to God that either this is a new brand I haven't heard of or that you're joking.


----------



## discokie (Mar 13, 2008)

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Cetaphil
Toner/astringent: -
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: The Body Shop Illuminating Moisturizer
Eye Cream: -
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: - 
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: -
Blemish Treatment: -
Mask: St Ives Peel Off Mask
Sunscreen: -

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): J&J
Cleanser (bar): -
Scrub: St Ives Apricot Body Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: J&J
Hand Cream: -
Foot Cream: -
Sunscreen: -

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Redken Extreme Shampoo
Conditioner: Redken Extreme Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Kerastase Masquintense
Leave In Conditioner: Redken Extreme Anti-Snap
Volumizer: -
Styling Products: Loreal Techni.Art Liss Control Serum
Hairspray: -
At Home Dye: -

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: -
Foundation: -
Tinted Moisturizer: Stila Tinted Moisturizer
Concealer: The Body Shop Concealer
Loose Powder: -
Pressed Powder: -
Powder Blush: Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Peachykeen and NARS Orgasm
Cream/Gel Blush: -
Highlighter: -
Bronzer: -

*EYE*
Mascara: Diorshow Blackout Mascara, Benefit Badgal Lash
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: LOADS
Cream Eyeshadow: -
Liner (pencil): Revlon Colorstay in Black Brown
Liner (liquid): -
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Bobbi Brown
Primer: -
Lip Liner: -
Lipstick: MAC House Wine
Lip Gloss: -

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: -

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: -
Base Coat: 
Top Coat: 
Polish: Sally Hansen


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 21, 2008)

*NW 43, no acne problems, combination skin, thick permed hair*

*Skincare

*Cleanser: Beyond Belief A.B.H. cleanser
Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel astringent
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: N/A (i really need to get some but i dont know exactly what to get, help anyone?)
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Queen Helene mud mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): N/A
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: " "
Foot Cream: " "
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Motions Lavishing Conditioning shampoo
Conditioner: Bed Head 
Conditioning Treatment: Stuff that comes in the relaxer box lol
Leave In Conditioner: " "
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: Manic Panic

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: MAC Moisture Blend 
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder:N/a
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: N/A
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Covergirl Lash blast
Primer/Base: N/A 
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow:  Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): N/A 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): 

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline, stuff from wallmart
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: N/A 
Lip Gloss: N/A

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A (dont need it. they are WAY to curly anyways)

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: no name clear brand.
Polish: OPI


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 31, 2008)

*NC40 - Acne-prone - Straight, black hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Skincare*
Cleanser: 
Toner/astringent: Clean & Clear Deep Cleaning Astrigent
Exfoliator: Neutrogena 60 Second Mask/Scrub
Moisturizer: Clinique Moisture Surge
Eye Cream: Clinique Stop Signs Treatment
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Zapzyt
Mask: Neutrogena 60 Second Mask/Scrub
Sunscreen: Korres Watermelon SPF30 Sunscreen


*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): B&BW Gardenia Cream Wash
Cleanser (bar): B&BW Rice Flower & Shea
Scrub: Philosophy Margarita Hot Salt Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Victoria's Secret Love Spell Body Butter
Hand Cream: True Blue Spa Look Ma New Hands
Foot Cream: n/a
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Fresh Cooling Spray SPF70


*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Frederic Fekkai Glossing 
Conditioner: Pantene Time Renewal
Conditioning Treatment: Phyto Intesnse Hydrating Mask
Leave In Conditioner: Bed Head After Party
Volumizer: Got2B Sexy Volumizing Styling Lotion
Styling Products: Citre Shine Laminating Spray, Bumble & Bumble Black Hair Powder, Sunsilk Sea Mist
Hairspray: Aussie Instant Freeze
At Home Dye: n/a


*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish Light
Foundation: MAC Studio Stick - NC40
Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier Oil Free - Almond
Concealer: Amazing Cosmetics Concealer - Tan
Loose Powder: Vincent Longo - Golden Oriental
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Med Dark
Powder Blush: NARS Exhibit A, Taj Mahal, Desire; MAC Harmony
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: Nars Albatross
Bronzer: Guerlain Teracotta - 1, 2


*EYE*
Mascara: Sephora Atomic Volume, Diorshow Blackout, Clinique Lash Doubling, L'Oreal Volume Shocking, Urban Decay Big Fatty
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC Shadows, Revlon Khaki Neutral Palatte, NARS Shadows
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): n/a 
Liner (liquid): L'Oreal Lineur Intense
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline


*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: American Girl Real Beauty - Mango Tango 
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: n/a
Lipstick: NARS - Belle Du Jour, Lancome - Beige Caracai, NARS - Venice, MAC - 3N
Lip Gloss: Lancome - Nude Prainha, Freeze 24/7 Lip Plumper, NARS - Striptease, Bonnebell Vitagloss2o - Sheer Melon, Stila Lip Glaze - Orange


*Tools*
Brushes: Sephora & MAC
Eyelash Curler: n/a


*Nails*
Cuticle Cream: n/a
Base Coat: n/a
Top Coat: NYC Top Coat
Polish: Mac Lola Devine, Color Club Amp'd Up


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 28, 2008)

*NW 45, oily skin with acne marks on the cheek and forehead area, and a few breakouts every now and then; relaxed hair *

*Skincare*
*Cleanser*: Philosophy Purity Made Simple
*Makeup Remover*: Parent's Choice sensitive baby wipes
*Exfoliator*: Philosophy Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash
Moisturizer: Philosophy Hope in a Jar (night), Cosmedicine Medi Matte SPF 20 (only on oily spots) 
*Eye Cream*: N/A
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product*: N/A
*Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product*: N/A
*Blemish Treatment*: Clean and Clear Persa gel
*Face Treatment*: Nadinola Fade Cream
*Sunscreen*: Peter Thomas Roth Uber-dry Sunscreen spf 30 


*Body Care*
*Cleanser (liquid):* Suave coconut bodywash, Sephora Coffee and Cream bodywash, or Bath and Body Works Coco Cabana
*Cleanser (bar)*: Body Shop Coconut bar
*Scrub*: N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream*: Palmers Cocoa Butter Lotion, Bath and Body Works Coco Cabana, Sephora Coffee and Cream lotion
*Hand Cream:* N/A
*Foot Cream:* N/A
*Sunscreen*: N/A

*Hair Care*
*Shampoo:* Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap mixed with fave oils and water
*Conditioner washes:* VO5 moisture milks, Aussie Moist 
*Deep Conditioners:* Neutrogena Triple Moisture deep conditioner, Aphogee balancing moisturizer
*Conditioning Treatment:* Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor
*Leave In Conditioner*: Aphogee Pro vitamin leave in conditioner, Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer
*Oils*: coconut, castor, almond, amla
*Moisturizers*: Elasta QP mango butter
*Hairspray*: n/a
*At Home Dye*: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Laura Gellar Spackle 
Foundation: Studio Tech/ Studio Fix nw45, 
Tinted Moisturizer: Mac select tint nw45
Concealer:Nixie Full Coverage Foundation in tantone 6, Makeup Forever Camouflage Cream Palette #4
Loose Powder:N/a
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Deep Dark
Powder Blush: N/A
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: N/A
Primer/Base: UDPP, Loreal HIP Cream Crayons 
Eyeshadow: 120 palette, 88 Ultra Shimmer Palette, Ben Nye Lumiere palette, Nixie 
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): Jane Be Pure Mineral gel liner

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: n/a 
Lipstick: Wet n' Wild lipsticks in Chocolate Fondue, Spirits, and Cashmere
Lip Gloss: Wet n' Wild lipgloss in Bronzed Berry

*Tools*

Brushes: 187, 109, Carmine eye and basic brush sets, Michaels, Sephora, Kmart, Sonia Kashuk
Eyelash Curler: Walmart

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Orly
Top Coat: Orly
Polish: China Glaze, Sally Hansen, and Savvy (from Sally's Beauty Supply)

nw45


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2008)

*NC 30, combination skin, fine and wavy hair*.

*Skincare

*Cleanser: Spektro Gel
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: St.Ives Apricot 
Moisturizer: Victoria Secret Body Lotion in Strawberries and Champagne
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF50

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Various Victoria's Secret shower gels
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: The Body Shop Scrub in Brazil Nut
Lotion/Body Cream: Victoria's Secret in Vanilla Lace
Hand Cream: still searching for my HG
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: AG by Joico
Conditioner: AG by Joico
Conditioning Treatment: AG Deep Conditioner
Leave In Conditioner: The Body Shop Poppy Seed Oil Reviving Mask
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: AG Mousse Gel
Hairspray: L'Oreal
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Cover FX Primer
Foundation: Smashbox HD
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder:N/a
Pressed Powder: MAC MSFN
Powder Blush: MAC bpb, MAC mb and NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC beauty powders, MAC MSF and BB Shimmer Bricks
Bronzer: The Body Shop, Too Faced

*EYE*
Mascara: CG Volume Exact, Lancome Definicils
Primer/Base: MAC paints and paint pots
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints and paint pots
Liner (pencil): Lise Watier, UD 24/7
Liner (liquid): Gosh Extreme Art
Liner (gel): Stila Smudge Pots

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC 
Lip Gloss: MAC l/g, Dior Addict, Lancome Juicy Tubes

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC and Quo
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI

lol, this took a while but it was fun. Besides, it looks like I was the first NC30 posting in this thread, so hopefully this will help someone


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 29, 2008)

NW45 - Combination Skin

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Clinique mild cleanser (out of the 3 step thing) Aveeno Clear Complexion foam and cream cleanser
Toner/astringent: Clinique (3 step for combination)
Exfoliator: St. Ives 
Moisturizer: Nivea body milk (THE BEST)
Eye Cream: Garnier
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: 
Blemish Treatment: Vitamin E / Zinc Cream
Mask: St Ives
Sunscreen: Any random sunscreen

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid):Oil of Olay
Cleanser (bar): Kiss my face natural soap in lavender
Scrub: Can't remember the name
Lotion/Body Cream: Nivea Body milk
Hand Cream: Look Ma.. new hands from bath and body works
Foot Cream: foot cream from bath and body works

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Tresemme
Conditioner: Tresemme
Conditioning Treatment: Tresemme
Leave In Conditioner: Jojoba oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: none
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: NEVER!!

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer:  Rimmel primer
Foundation: Studio fix fluid and powder
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
Loose Powder: Mary Kay
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: Sweet as Cocoa, Raizin, Dollymix, dirty plum
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Bronze CCB
Bronzer: MAC Bronze CCB

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Plush Lash
Primer/Base: UDP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints
Liner (pencil): MUFE AQUA EYES
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): Blacktrack Fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC lip treatment
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC currant, magenta
Lipstick: MAC Astral, clear gloss, spalicious lip gelee
Lip Gloss: MAC Jampacked, 4n (boo hoo)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Quo, Lise Watier
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Sally Hansen
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: Rimmel, OPI


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 29, 2008)

NW 43/45 - Crappy Combo Skin, Hyperpigmentation; LARGE, Clogged pores (Hoping Santa will leave a Clarasonic Brush under the tree this year!) Hair: currently transitioning...lets see how long that lasts

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Nutregeana Foaming Facial Cleanser
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: St. Ives AHA  
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: This Murad one...name escapes me. It's a Fruit Enzyme one...
Sunscreen: ran out of my Obaji one...need to get more

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ove White
Cleanser (bar): Dove White
Scrub: Can't remember the name...got it from Walmart
Lotion/Body Cream: Nivea Enriched
Hand Cream: Neutrageana
Foot Cream: Vaseline...lol

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Whatever my stylist uses
Conditioner: ^^^
Conditioning Treatment: ^^^
Leave In Conditioner: ^^^ or this Nexxus one
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Not really that much. Coconut Oil, a bit of ORS Oil Sheen
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: Never been dyed

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish or MAC Mattifying Gel
Foundation: Dermablend 
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: The Dermablend does double duty
Loose Powder: Sometimes the MUFE HD powder
Pressed Powder: Studio Fix, MSF in Deep Dark
Powder Blush: Merrily, Format, Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt and Tease
Cream/Gel Blush: Fabulush, Virgin Isles, Crushed Bougainvillea CCBs
Highlighter: Bobbi Brown Brownie Shimmer Brick, MAC So Ceylon
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Covergirl Lash Blast
Primer/Base: UDPP + MAC Paints/Paint Pots
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: On my oily lids??!! Are you crazy?! LOL
Liner (pencil): UD 24/7 Liners (Pure Love)
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): HIP 

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burts Bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: n/a
Lipstick: Lipstick doesn't look good on me, but I do love my Bing and Fun N Sexy
Lip Gloss: Saplicious Lip Gelee (Hands Down)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Sonia Kashuk
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: OPI, Essie


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 30, 2008)

*Skincare*

Cleanser: philosophy purity made simple
Toner/astringent: nope
Exfoliator: garnier rejuventist? the one in the green tube.
Moisturizer: hope in a jar
Eye Cream: na
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:-
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: -
Blemish Treatment: proactive system
Mask: 
Sunscreen: l'omrelle

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): na
Cleanser (bar): dove
Scrub: netragena acne scrub, the body shop scrub in vanilla spice
Lotion/Body Cream: avenno moisturizer. or body shop body butter in sansuma (for the spring/summer) and vanila spice (autumn winter) or some of the lush massage bars.
Hand Cream: nivea
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: l'ombrelle

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: john frieda radiant reds
Conditioner: same as shampoo
Conditioning Treatment: redken "all soft"
Leave In Conditioner: ...uhhh it's made by the people that make bed head and i think its called moisture kick
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: .... i dont "do" styling products.
Hairspray: radiant red
At Home Dye: it was feria in R 75, but its dc in canada!!!

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: MUFE HD
Foundation: Liquid: MUFE HD  or bare minerals
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: glominerals
Loose Powder: i guess my BE
Pressed Powder:MAC studio fix or glominerals
Powder Blush: plum foolery, dame or orgasm (nars)
Cream/Gel Blush: benetint
Highlighter: glo minerals
Bronzer: toasted (UD)

*EYE*
Mascara: loreal voluminous , plush lash, 
Primer/Base: udpp 
Eyeshadow: mac shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: metal x shadows
Liner (pencil): mac. the liners from suite array and feline
Liner (liquid): mac liquid last in point black
Liner (gel): na

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: burts bees
Primer: burts bees
Lip Liner: mac and benefit definer liner
Lipstick: mac russian red, and brave MUFE ... some dark dark red
Lip Gloss: mac lipglass in jampacked.

*Tools*

Brushes: mac and glominerals
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: sally
Top Coat: saly
Polish: Sally OPI linkin park after dark


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 30, 2008)

NC 45/oily & acne prone/relaxed & dry

Skincare

Cleanser: neutrogena deep clean & biore exfoliating wash
Toner/astringent: witch hazel
Exfoliator: see above
Moisturizer: oil of olay total effects
Eye Cream:N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: clinique spot eraser
Mask: n/a
Sunscreen: neutrogena

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Go Fresh
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: dove with exfoliating beads
Lotion/Body Cream: vaseline cocoa  butter
Hand Cream: "  "
Foot Cream: "  "
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Head and Shoulders Intensive Solutions
Conditioner: Head and Shoulders dry scalp
Conditioning Treatment: redken intense renewal super moisturizing mask
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: loreal heat protectant
Hairspray: paul mitchell light hold
At Home Dye: n/a

Makeup
FACE
Primer: smashbox
Foundation: still looking but at the moment MAC sff
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish
Loose Powder: MAC select sheer
Pressed Powder: MAC blot poweder
Powder Blush: MAC 
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC gold deposit msf
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: Diorshow
Primer/Base: MAC prep & prime
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC eye kohls
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burts Beeswax lipbalm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: Own a few MAC but hardly ever wear it
Lip Gloss: MAC Hey Sailor 

Tools

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Revlon Brand

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: Sally Hansen


----------



## __nini (Nov 1, 2008)

Somewhere between 43-45. Normal/Combo skin. Hair is black-brown and natural 3c sparingly 4a.

Skincare

Cleanser: Philosophy 
Toner/astringent: Aubrey Organics Green Tea Gingko Toner
Exfoliator: Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA
Moisturizer: Cosmedicine Honest Face 
Eye Cream: RoC cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Retin A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: SkinCeuticals Retinol 1.0
Blemish Treatment: MD Skincare Correct Spot Treatment, Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Mask: My Homemade Aspirin mask
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Uber Dry UVA/UVB SPF30

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Lush or Peter Thomas Roth Face & Body Polish
Cleanser (bar): Honey Oat 
Scrub: Bath & Body Works scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Jergens, Clinique, Oliviers & co
Hand Cream: B&BW
Foot Cream: Bliss 
Sunscreen: Clinique UV Response Body SPF50, Shiseido Lotion SPF55

Hair Care
Shampoo: Suave
Conditioner: Suave Humectant
Conditioning Treatment: Olive oil? lol
Leave In Conditioner: Suave or Le Kair Cholesterol
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Pure Unrefined Shea Butter
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish
Foundation: MUFE HD or Bobbi Brown 
Tinted Moisturizer: Cosmedicine & Bobbi Brown.
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish Concealer & Touch Up Stick
Loose Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Powder Blush: Plum Foolery, Pinch Me
Cream/Gel Blush: Shell
Highlighter: MAC MSF Duo OR Ricepaper
Bronzer: Bobbi Brown in Deep or MSF Natural in Dark

EYE
Mascara: Dior Show & Blackout, Covergirl Lash Blast and Lancome.
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC, Revlon
Liner (liquid): MAC, Revlon Colorstay.
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: CO Bigelow & Tarte
Primer: MAC
Lip Liner: MAC Dervish
Lipstick: MAC, Nars & Smashbox
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustre & Lip glass

Tools
Brushes: MAC, Loew Cornell & Coastal Scents
Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Sally Hansen
Base Coat: Sally Hansen
Top Coat: Sally Hansen
Polish: Sally Hansen, Tropical Color & OPI


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Nov 3, 2008)

Skincare
Cleanser: Clearasil Daily Face Wash (nothing special)
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: American Beauty Moisture-wise Continuous Hydrating Cream
Eye Cream: Cosmedicine Opti-mologist
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
Sunscreen: Banana Boat or something...

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Bath and Body Works (Japanese Cherry Blossom)
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: Fresh Brown Sugar Body Polish
Lotion/Body Cream: Bath and Body Works (Japanese Cherry Blossom)
Hand Cream: Cocoa Butter!
Foot Cream: Cocoa Butter!
Sunscreen: Banana Boat or something or other...

Hair Care
Shampoo: ApHogee Deep Moisture Shampoo
Conditioner: ApHogee Balancing Moisturizer
Conditioning Treatment: ApHogee Two Step Protein Treatment (smells like feet but works like a dream!)
Leave In Conditioner: ApHogee Pro Vitamin Leave in Conditioner
Volumizer:
Styling Products: Beyond the Zone Turn Up the Heat Flat Iron Protection
Hairspray: Got2B Glued Spiking Freeze Spray
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Smashbox Photo Finish or Revlon Beyond Natural Smoothing Primer
Foundation: Mary Kay Medium Coverage Foundation
Tinted Moisturizer: Boots No.7
Concealer: L'Oreal True Match
Loose Powder: NYC Smooth Skin Translucent Powder
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: MAC Sweet as Cocoa
Cream/Gel Blush: Tarte Natural Beauty
Highlighter: The Body Shop Cheek Color #12
Bronzer: Sephora (I can't even read it, the label rubbed off)

EYE
Mascara: Givenchy Phenomen'eyes
Primer/Base: Shiseido The Makeup Mascara Base
Eyeshadow: Coastal Scents 88 Eyeshadow Palette
Cream Eyeshadow: Shiseido The Makeup Hydro-Powder Eye Shadow
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-on Liner
Liner (liquid): MAC Liquid Eye Liner in Boot Black
Liner (gel): Coastal Scents Gel Liner in True Black

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Regular ol' chapstick
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: Maybelline in Buttercup or NYX in Iris
Lip Gloss: MAC Lusterglass in Spring Bean

Tools

Brushes: MAC, Sonia Kashuk, Coastal Scents
Eyelash Curler: Revlon

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Olive oil LOL
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: Nail Savvy or whatever I come across


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Skincare

*_Cleanser_: Clinique  Acne Solutions Cleansing Foam  
_ Toner/astringent:_ Clinique Acne Solutions Clarifying Lotion 
_ Exfoliator:_ N/A- Need to find one
_ Moisturizer:_ CLinique Acne Solutions Clearing Moisturizer 

*Hair Care*
_ Shampoo:_ Olive Oil Shampoo 
_Conditioning Treatment:_ Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Conditioner
_ Leave In Conditioner:_ Need to find a good one 
_Main Hair Appliance:_ Now I am wearing a lace front. But normally I just roller set my hair

*Makeup*
*FACE*
_ Foundation:_ MAC Studio Mist Foundation Deep Dark 
_ Tinted Moisturizer:_ 
_ Concealer:_ MAC Concealer NW45
Powder Blush: MAC Sweet as Coca, Peachtwist 
_ Highlighter:_ 
_ Bronzer:_ 
*
EYE*
_ Mascara:_ MAC Zoomlash
_ Eyeshadow:_ MAC and my 120 eyeshadow palette 
_ Cream Eyeshadow_: 
_ Liner (gel):_ MAC Fluidline Blacktrack

* LIP*
_ Chapstick/Balm:_ Nivea 
_ Lip Liner_: None
_ Lipstick:_ None
_ Lip Gloss:_ MAC l/g Viva Glam V and Nymphette 

*Tools*

_ Brushes:_ MAC 
_ Eyelash Curler:_ MAC eyelash curler


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 3, 2008)

NC43/44(no tan) - normal to dry skin, hiperpigmentation in chin area - 3c hair natural/no color/dark brown

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Black soap
Toner/astringent: witch hazel
Exfoliator: Lush Angels on Bare Skin or Ocean Salt 
Moisturizer: haven't found one i love yet
Eye Cream: Clinique all about eyes
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Lush M.O.M or their Fresh Face masks
Sunscreen: usually in my moisturizer

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove or Caress
Cleanser (bar):Dove or Lush
Scrub: Ocean Salt or Isle of Eden
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta, Johnson's Baby Oil/Lotion, Lush Dream Cream
Hand Cream: Lush Smitten
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: What ever smells good and is on sale when i run out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Dove Intense Therapy or Paul Mitchell Green Tea
Conditioner: "     "
Conditioning Treatment: Hot oil treatment with Extra Virgin OO
Leave In Conditioner: Johnson's no more tangles, Carols Daughter Lisa's Hair Elixer 
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products:KaraCare oil sheen, Doo-gro grease, still looking for a good pomade 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*

*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: MAC Mineralized Satinfinish, MUFE HD 
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MUFE concealer pallette
Loose Powder: MUFE HD 
Pressed Powder: MAC MSFN
Powder Blush: any MAC or NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC MSF, Physians Formula Shimmer Strips
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: CG Lash Blast, Mayballine Define-a-Lash
Primer/Base: MAC paintpots or UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): MAC Kohl Power Eye Pencil in Feline 
Liner (liquid):MAC Liquidlast 
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline

LIP
Chapstick/Balm:Brut's Bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Wet & Wild in Brandywine
Lipstick: N/A
Lip Gloss: MAC Lustreglasses 

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Lush Lemony Flutter
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: N/A


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't remember if I did this one, but even if I did, I bet my answers are different now lol
Skintone: Deep with Golden undertones.  MUFE F&B #12, HD #175, Mat Velvet #70, Cargo #80, MAC close to NC50 for references in color.  Very oily skin, enlarged pores, occasional break outs.  Post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation. Hair: warm, reddish brown, curly but I heat style.

Skincare

Cleanser: Ole Henriksen On The Go cleanser
Toner/astringent: Bliss 
Exfoliator: I don't use one as much now that I have my Clarisonic
Moisturizer:Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation
Eye Cream: Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: DermaDoctor Ain't Misbehavin' serum
Mask: Ole Henriksen Blueberry/Blackberry Enzyme mask
Sunscreen: Kinerase Daily Defense Lotion SPF30

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Sephora Brand Citrus Sage Shower Gel (Disc =( )
Cleanser (bar):None
Scrub: Philosophy Hot Salt Scrubs
Lotion/Body Cream: Bliss Body Butter
Hand Cream: L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Creme
Foot Cream: Philosophy Sole Owner
Sunscreen: Peter Thomas Roth Uberdry SPF 30; DermaDr. Ain't Misbehaving Clarifying Sunscreen

Hair Care
Shampoo: Paul Mitchel Tea Tree Special Shampoo/Jonathan Hydrating Shampoo
Conditioner: " "
Conditioning Treatment: Ojon Restorative Treatment
Leave In Conditioner: N/A 
Volumizer: I get enough with a round brush
Styling Products: Fekkai Glossing Creme, Oscar Blandi Silk Polishing Creme, Jonathan Silky Dirt, Fekkai Shape and Set Mist
Hairspray: Fekkai Coiff
At Home Dye: Garnier 100% Color

Makeup

FACE
Primer: MUFE All Mat
Foundation: MUFE HD
Tinted Moisturizer:Laura Mercier
Concealer: MUFE Full Cover
Loose Powder: MUFE Super Mat loose powder
Pressed Powder: MUFE Duo Mat
Powder Blush: NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: Tarte Cheekstain
Highlighter: NARS Albatross
Bronzer:MUFE Mat Bronze

EYE
Mascara: MUFE Smokey Lash
Primer/Base: Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Eyeshadow: MAC, MUFE, NARS, Urban Decay, Stila
Cream Eyeshadow: Urban Decay (discontinued)
Liner (pencil): MUFE Aqua Eyes 
Liner (liquid): MUFE Waterproof Liquid Liner
Liner (gel): Stila Smudgepot

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment
Primer: Urban Decay 24/7 Lip Liner "Ozone"
Lip Liner: MUFE Aqua Lip
Lipstick: NARS
Lip Gloss: MAC
Tools

Brushes: MAC, Stila, Sephora Platinum
Eyelash Curler: Shu Umeura, Tarte

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Boscioa Jujube Salve Stick
Base Coat: OPI
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Nov 5, 2008)

Skintone - Warm Milk Chocolate Tone (Mac NW45) w/ Golden Undertones
I have combination yet sensitive skin. No major problems. 

Hair: Dark brown curly type 4a/3c natural hair 

Skincare

Cleanser: Neutrogena Visibly Even
Toner/astringent: Dont Use
Exfoliator
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ont Use
Moisturizer:Neutrogena Visibly Even
Eye Cream: Dont Use
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Dont Use
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Dont Use
Blemish Treatment: Dont Use
Mask: Dont Use
Sunscreen: Dont Use

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Johnson and Johnson 24 Hour Moisturizing Lavender Body Wash
Cleanser (bar):None
Scrub: None
Lotion/Body Cream: Johnson and Johnson 24 Hour Moisturizing Lavender Body Lotion, Vaseline Intensive Care Cocoa Butter Body Butter
Hand Cream: Vaseline Intensive Care Cocoa Butter Body Butter
Foot Cream: Vaseline Intensive Care Cocoa Butter Body Butter
Sunscreen: None

Hair Care
Shampoo: DevaCurl No Poo, Elasta QP Moisturizing Shampoo
Conditioner: Nexxus Humectress
Conditioning Treatment: Nexxus Humectress, IC Fantasia Deep Penetrating Conditioner
Leave In Conditioner: Nexxus Humectress
Volumizer: None
Styling Products: Fantasia IC Gel, Elasta QP Glaze
Hairspray: None
At Home Dye: None

Makeup

FACE
Primer: None
Foundation: MAC Select SPF 15 Liquid
Tinted Moisturizer:None
Concealer: MAC Concealer in the pot
Loose Powder: MAC Sheer Select Loose
Pressed Powder: Don't Use
Powder Blush: MAC
Cream/Gel Blush: Don't Use
Highlighter: Don't Use
Bronzer: MAC MSF Gold Deposit

EYE
Mascara: Exceptionnel de Chanel
Primer/Base: MAC Strobe Liquid  
Eyeshadow: MAC, Milani
Cream Eyeshadow: Don't Use
Liner (pencil): MAC Kohls 
Liner (liquid): Don't use
Liner (gel): Don't use

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Alba Lip Balm
Primer: None
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: MAC
Lip Gloss: MAC, Body Shop

Tools

Brushes: Generic
Eyelash Curler: Don't Use

Nails

Cuticle Cream: Don't Use
Base Coat: Seche
Top Coat: Seche
Polish: OPI


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 9, 2008)

*NC42, a bit acne-prone, very oily skin, Normal curly light brown hair with some highlights.

Skincare

*Cleanser: Jan Marini Bioglycolic cleanse for oily skin
Toner/astringent: Drug store brand called ACO.
Exfoliator: Apivita's peeling with olive.
Moisturizer: Right now I'm trying Bioline Primaluce.
Eye Cream: Drug store brand called ACO.
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Apivita's.
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Nivea or Weleda.
Cleanser (bar): Weleda
Scrub: Can't remember.
Lotion/Body Cream: Dove.
Hand Cream: The Body Shop Hemp protecting creme.
Foot Cream: Vaseline intensive care for feet.
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Loréal Elvital Soft Curls
Conditioner: Loréal Elvital Soft Curls
Conditioning Treatment: Loréal night condicioning creme
Leave In Conditioner: Loréal curl leave in.
Volumizer: Scwarzkopf Osis+ Dust It.
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: Loréal Elnett.
At Home Dye: Loréal Professional

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Everyday Minerals
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Select Cover-up
Loose Powder: Paula Dorf
Pressed Powder: theBalm Sexy Mama
Powder Blush: MAC Gentle, Merrily, Nuance, Danity, BPB Joyous, Petticoat, EDM DVR Saturday
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Petticoat, The Body Shop Blushing Daisies
Bronzer: theBalm Bahama Mama

*EYE*
Mascara: Maybelline define-a-lash
Primer/Base: 
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments.
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC paintpots.
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines.

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Cherry chapstick, Strawberry chapstick, MAC Tendertones.
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC or H&M 
Lipstick: MAC 
Lip Gloss: MAC

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shiseido

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: ACO
Base Coat: OPI 
Top Coat: China Glaze Fast Forward
Polish: My oh my... What I use? Everything! Neons, vampy, brights, french, you name it!
OPI, China Glaze, Misa, Color Club, Zoya, Man Glaze, H&M, Rimmel, Loréal, IsaDora, Depend, Mavala etc.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 9, 2008)

NC45 -
Acne prone skin. Scars easily. Eczema.
Combination skin. Oily T-zone.
Naturally curly hair. Brunette. Long. Thick.

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Equate Makeup Wipes
Toner/astringent: Eskinol
Exfoliator: Eskinol w/ Grains
Moisturizer: MAC Charge Water + Benefit's Do It Daily
Eye Cream: Skyn Iceland
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: Skyn Iceland
Blemish Treatment: Prescribed Medicine (forgot name) + Differin
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Caress - anykind! 
Cleanser (bar): Lever2000
Scrub: Body Works Hand Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Equate cream + vitamin E oil + Cetaphil lotion
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Tresemme for Curly Hair
Conditioner: Tresemme for Curly Hair
Conditioning Treatment: Head and Shoulders
Leave In Conditioner: Softee Oil-Herb Leave-In
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Paul Mitchell Straight Serum. 
Hairspray: GHD Styling Spray
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Sally Hansen Spray (med/dark) + L'Oreal True Match in W8
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Revlon Colorstay in Dark
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: MAC in Breezy, Cantaloupe and any L'Oreal True Match
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC MSF in Light Flush
Bronzer: Flirt! Bronzer

*EYE*
Mascara: L'Oreal Telescopic + Voluminous
Primer/Base: N/A
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments and MUFE
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): Prestige
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: MAC Lip Conditioner
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: NYX
Lipstick: MAC Slimshine in Bare
Lip Gloss: Any MAC ones

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: N/A
Polish: O.P.I.


----------



## Nox (Nov 11, 2008)

*Skincare

*_Cleanser_: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
_ Toner/astringent:_ Salicylic acid (stuff aspirin is made of) 
_ Exfoliator:_ Glycolic acid, washcloth, scrubby gloves
_ Moisturizer:_ Extra virgin olive oil, or I just leave my face alone
_ Eye Cream:_ Vaseline
_ Blemish Treatment:_ Salicylic acid
_ Mask:_ ---
_ Sunscreen:_ Mineral makeup has the only SPF I use

*Body Care*
_ Cleanser (liquid):_ Suave Body Wash (cheap)
_ Cleanser (bar):_ Dove (occasional)
_ Scrub: _Scrubby gloves
_ Lotion/Body Cream:_ Shea butter
_ Hand Cream:_ Shea butter
_ Foot Cream:_ Shea butter
_ Sunscreen:_ I usually cover my skin in clothing, I don't expose much.

*Hair Care*
_ Shampoo:_ Sunsilk 
_ Conditioner: _Sunsilk 
_ Conditioning Treatment:_ Henna
_ Leave In Conditioner:_ Coconut Oil
_ Volumizer:_ ---
_ Styling Products:_ ---
_ Main Hair Appliance:_ ---

*Makeup*
*FACE*
_ Primer:_ ---
_ Foundation:_ Milan Minerals
_ Tinted Moisturizer:_ ---
_ Concealer:_ Covergirl Liquid Concealor
_ Loose Powder:_ ---
_ Pressed Powder: _---
Powder Blush: Nars Orgasm
_ Cream/Gel Blush:_ ---
_ Highlighter:_ L'Oreal "Pink Tutu" (sadly, I'm becoming allergic to MAC MSFs)
_ Bronzer:_ L'Oreal HIP Bronzer
*
EYE*
_ Mascara:_ Rimmel Glam Eyes
_ Primer/Base:_ Milan Minerals Foundation powder
_ Eyeshadow:_ L'Oreal, MAC
_ Cream Eyeshadow_: ---
_ Liner (pencil):_ Milani
_ Liner (liquid): _J.A.N.E
_ Liner (gel):_ L'Oreal HIP Cream Liner

* LIP*
_ Chapstick/Balm:_ Shea Butter
_ Primer:_ ---
_ Lip Liner_: N.Y.C.
 _ Lipstick:_ MAC, Revlon
_ Lip Gloss:_ Ulta Brand

*Tools*

_ Brushes:_ Various
_ Eyelash Curler:_ Mother Nature does it for me.

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Shea butter
Base Coat: Brucci
Top Coat: Brucci


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anything new on this? I always like to know what other WoC love!


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 23, 2009)

i did this before but alot has changed!!!! NW45 combo skin with some hyperpigmentation, relax colored hair


*Skincare

*Cleanser: Olay foaming wash
Toner/astringent: Olay refreshing toner
Exfoliator: st ives (or target knock-off)
Moisturizer: olay complete spf 30 combo/oily skin
Eye Cream: neutrogena continous hydration
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye cream: N/a
Blemish Treatment: clean and clear
Mask: queen helene mint mask
Sunscreen: same as moisturizer

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): any dove kind 
Cleanser (bar): any dove kind
Scrub: st ives
Lotion/Body Cream: vaseline's cocoa butter ltion and body oil, bath and body works
Hand Cream: bath and bath works, sally hansen
Foot Cream: bath and body works, sally hansen
Sunscreen: banana boat

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: patene relaxed and natural
Conditioner: patene relaxed and natural
Conditioning Treatment: Elasta QP
Leave In Conditioner; i forget 
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: fantasia straighten serum 
Hairspray: ellen lavir flexible hold
At Home Dye: clariol textures and tones

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: monistat chaffing gell mixed with boots no 7 mattifer
Foundation: Studio fix fluid or studio sculpt
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: select cover
Loose Powder: blot powder
Pressed Powder: blot powder or MSF natural
Powder Blush: MAC love joy, gleeful, format, raizin
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC highlight powder in mellow rave
Bronzer: still looking 

*EYE*
Mascara: lashblast (covergirl) or maybelline's great lash
Primer/Base: l'oreal's decrease
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows,NYX or loreal HIP
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots
Liner (pencil): rimmel, wet'n'wild 
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines or loreal hip cream liners

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: chapstick
Primer: 
Lip Liner: NYX
Lipstick: n/a
Lip Gloss:MAC, maybelline or loreal hip

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, sonia kashuk, essence of beauty
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: sally hansen
Top Coat: sally hansen
Polish: sally hansen

__________________


----------



## highonmac (Mar 24, 2009)

NC45 - acne prone skin, oily on the t zone and inner cheek area ughh....wavy out of control hair

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Fresh Farmacy Cleanser from Lush
Toner/astringent: Green Tea water from Lush
Exfoliator: Ocean Sea Salt from Lush
Moisturizer: Nuetragena Oil Free Fresh or Vanishing Cream from Lush
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:Im to young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Benzoyl Peroxide baby
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): The Body Shop Mango
Cleanser (bar): n/a
Scrub: n/a
Lotion/Body Cream: Johnson Baby Lotion or Vaseline with Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Redken Anti-frizz
Shampoo Conditioner: Redken Anti-Frizz
Conditioning Treatment: Olive Oil
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Make Forever HD Primer in Mauve
Foundation: Make Up Forever HD Foundation in 173
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish or Make Up Forever Camaflouge Palette in 5
Loose Powder: Make Up Forever HD Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Powder Blush: Gingerly, Stark Naked, NARS Torrid
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: MAC Solar Riche

*EYE*
Mascara: Dior Show
Primer/Base: MAC Paint Pots, MUFE Flash Colors, UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, NARS eyeshadows n MUFE eyeshadows
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paintpots, MUFE Flash Color
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero 
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Rosebud Salve
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: MAC Viva Glam V or VI se, or MAC Stay in Touch
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam V or VI Se or Lust
*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: n/a
Top Coat: n/a
Polish: n/a


----------



## HerShe (Mar 25, 2009)

NW45-combination oily skin
(skin is very clear thanks to black soap)
*
Skincare:
*Cleanser: cetaphil cleanser for oily skin,ultra glow black soap (doubles as an exfoliator),philosophy purity cleanser
Toner: philosophy h2o2 cream
Serum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hilosophy adult blemish serum
Mask
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rigins clear improvement active charcoal mask,queen helene mint julep mask,
queen helene clay mask
Exfoliator:ultra glow black soap (doubles as an exfoliator)
Moisturizer:neutrogena visibly even night concentrate,philosophy protection cream ( doubles as a primer), clinique moisturizing gel
*Body Care
*Cleanser: clean and clear grapefruit acne cleansing body wash,johnson & johnson stress away body wash
Exfoliator:st.ives body exfoliator,body shop grapefruit exfoliator

*Hair Care
*I dont use shampoo
Conditioners:Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner,Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Conditioner,LeKair Cholesterol Plus Conditioner,Aphogee 2 Min
Leave Ins:Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave In,Chi Silk Infusion, Salerm 21
Moisturizer: Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Cream Leave In
Oils:Amla Oil,Peppermint Oil,Castor Oil,EVOO, Coconut Oil

*MAKEUP
FACE
*Primer: Philosophy protection cream
Foundation: n/a
Concealer: Smashbox photofinish concealer pencil 
Cheeks: MAC Raizin blush
Loose Powder:MAC Minieralize Skin Finish 
Pressed Powder: MAC blot powder in dark

*EYES
*MAC prep and prime
Dior Show
Bare Esscentials Buxom Lask Mascara

*LIPS
*Lip balm: rosebud salve ( orginal or strawberry)
Primer: MAC prep and prime
Lipstick: Touch (my nude)
Lipgloss: Big Baby ( like i need my lips to be bigger but I love it)

*BRUSHES
*NARS and Sephora

*NAILS
*mani and pedi every 2 weeks


Its nice being a girl


----------



## iCandy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Skincare*

THE MOST IMPORTANT thing you can use on your face is a face sponge.. When I was a kid, my mum let me knwo this, she is 50 and her skin is better than mine really! Anyway she uses loofah, I use a plastic body scrubber, it sory of looks like the one you use on dishes.. but it's for the body, I use it on my face and have no black heads e.t.c. very smooth and shiny skin. I love it.. it's my secret if you will. 

Cleanser: VICHY Detoxifying Cleansing Milk | CLINIQUE Liquid Facial Soap with Pump
Toner/astringent: VICHY Calming Cleansing Solution | CLINIQUE Clarifying Lotion 2
Exfoliator: Good sponge, or face brush ( circular with handle )
Moisturizer: NARSSKIN Hydrating Freshening Lotion & NARSSKIN Hydrating Moisture cream 
**( this is for dry skin and when I put these two on my skin looks airbrushed... )
Sunscreen: Nothing specific, whatever is in the cream is cool.. 


*Body Care*
* I hate all liquid soaps, they don't clean properly!
Cleanser (bar): Dial | A peppermint soap from the organic store.. I love bar soaps.
Lotion/Body Cream: CUREL Exreme Care | Baby Oil Gel 

*Hair Care*
Relaxer: Mizani 
* I don't really use relaxer, but I've recently left Motions and moved to Mizani
Shampoo: REVLON Professional
Conditioner: Motions
* The best silk silicone conditioner I have EVER found.
Conditioning Treatment: Neutrogena
Leave In Conditioner: Infusium 23
Styling Products: Mizani grease...
* I don't use ANY styling products, just some grease and I'm good to go.

*FACE*
Foundation: Prescriptive custom
* I have only used it as a concealer. 
Loose Powder: MAC Mineral, the dark one dunno the name sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Powder Blush: Sweet as Cocoa ( can't remember the new one I just got. Sweet as cocoa has a glitter, this new one doesn't it's matte.
Bronzer: MAC Bronzer (Loose powder ), Makeup forever Bronzer in a tube

*EYE*
Mascara: RIMMELL Maxx Lash
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Liner (pencil): MAC 

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: BIOTHERM Aquasource ( the best )
Lip Liner: MAC liners for black girls!
Lip Gloss: NARS Butterfield 8, NARS (Hustler Stolen Kisses, Metis) , MAC (Various shades), DIANNE BRILL ( sheer pink string )

*Tools*
Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Comb: Can't remember the name but it's hot. And my mascarra is a comb not a brush.. if you can comb, it seperates and avoids clumps!

*Nails*
Base Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Top Coat: OPI Start to Finish
Polish: OPI Alone at last ( the best nude for my skin )

Your turn!


----------



## jennipo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Please post your skintone/skintype/hair type also*. Have fun!

NC 43-45 Skintone/Sensitive, Combination Skintype/Long thick, naturally curly hair.

*Skincare*
Cleanser: Clinique Bar Soap (3-Step)
Toner/astringent: Clinique Mild Clarifying Lotion, Beyond Belief Witch Hazel Astrigent
Exfoliator: Homemade Lemon Sugar Exfoliator!  (Check it out on Queen of Blending's Youtube tutorials), St. Ive's Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer:  Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion, Clinique Moisture Surge
Eye Cream:  Right now I'm trying out different creams.  Looking into trying out Bobbi Brown's.
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:  None
Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:  None
Blemish Treatment:  Aveeno Clear Complexion Mask  (Love this stuff!)
Mask:  Aveeno Clear Complexion Mask 
Sunscreen:  Nothing specifically yet...

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid):  Dove Body Wash for Sensitive Skin
Cleanser (bar):  I try to stay away unless it's for sensitive skin.
Scrub:  I need to utilize my Tree Hut Scrub I have lying around.
Lotion/Body Cream:  100% African Shea Butter, Palmer's Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream:  Nothing specifically.
Foot Cream:  100% African Shea Butter
Sunscreen:  Nothing specifically.

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Dove Moisturizing Shampoo
Conditioner: Dove Moisture Therapy Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment:  I'm going to after I finish my Dove s & c, try out the Neutrogena Triple Moisture line of hair care (shampoo, conditioner, conditioning treatment, leave in etc.)
Leave In Conditioner: Read above.
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products:  Fantasia Hair Polisher, Garnier Fructis Leave In Serum 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Monistat Chafing Gel (I barely use it though)
Foundation:  Clinique Superbalanced, MAC Mineralize Satin Finish Foundation, mark Powder Buff Foundation
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: mark Invisible Touch Concealer
Loose Powder: Sommita Professional Face Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, mark Powder Buff Foundation
Powder Blush:  A variety including NARS, mark etc.
Cream/Gel Blush:  A variety.
Highlighter:  Black Radiance's Mosaic Bronzer in Summer Shimmer
Bronzer:  N/A 

*EYE*
Mascara: L'Oreal Voluminous, Covergirl Lashblast, Estee Lauder Double Wear
Primer/Base:  MAC paintpots, MAC shadestick, NYX Jumbo Pencil
Eyeshadow:  A variety including MAC, mark, 120 Palette, NYX, Revlon, etc.
Cream Eyeshadow:  Read above; what I use for my bases.
Liner (pencil): Sephora Flashy Waterproof Liner
Liner (liquid): Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner
Liner (gel):  MAC Fluidline before it dried up!

LIP
Chapstick/Balm:  Good ol' Vaseline
Primer: Vaseline
Lip Liner: A variety from plenty of brands...I do love Chestnut from MAC though.
Lipstick: A variety from just about any brand.  I recently fell in love with Black Radiance's Eldorado Red.  I'll ALWAYS love MAC's Viva Glam V.
Lip Gloss: A variety.

*Tools*

Brushes: Migliore (Korean Brand), Crown Brushes, Sonia Kashuk, mark Brushes and a few from Essense of Beauty.  I also have other random misc. brushes in my brush bag as well.
Eyelash Curler:  I'm on the hunt for a good curler right now.

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat, Top Coat, Polish:  Whatever's in my box of polishes!

Your turn!


----------



## laurenlovesmac (Apr 10, 2009)

NC43 - ok skin, very oily, few acne scars/thick wavy black hair
*Skincare*

Cleanser: Oil Of Olay Definity pore refining cleanser= LOVE (smells sooo good)
Toner/astringent: Clinque
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: haven't found one I like but use CoCo butter lotion, Clinique gel
Eye Cream: NEED 2 FIND A GOOD 1
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Bleaching fade cream for scars : so far so good(forgot name)
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: Banana Boat 

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Victoria Secret shower gels (a few in rotation)
Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: n/a
Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butta, Johnson's Baby Oil, Vicki Secrets creams
Hand Cream: Bath & body Works ( some Vanilla kind)
Foot Cream: same as above
Sunscreen: Banana Boat

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Pantene Pro-v
Conditioner: Pantene Pro-v
Conditioning Treatment: Aphogee
Leave In Conditioner: Aphogee
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Paul Mitchell (i think) waxxy kinda grease lol to tame frizz
Hairspray: BEDHEAD, BIG SEXY Hair
At Home Dye: stopped that longgg time ago

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox 2 in 1 Hybird primer
Foundation: Studio Sculpt in NC44
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Posner -Love it ;-)
Loose Powder: MAC Sheer Select Loose/Cover Girl Mineral Loose powder
Pressed Powder: Studio Fix Powder
Powder Blush: Merrily (Mineralized), x-rocks, coppertone,  
Cream/Gel Blush: llicent<-- stila 
Highlighter: Smashbox Artifical Light, Vanilla Pigment
Bronzer: Urban Decay Gilded, mac gold deposit (wanna try MAC refined golden)

*EYE*
Mascara: Smashbox, Diorshow, l'oreal Telescopic, Define-a-lash( green bottle)
Primer/Base: MAC Paintpots, usually Painterly
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks
Liner (pencil): MAC
Liner (liquid): Jenna Kid new line , random beauty supply (name rubs off)
Liner (gel): HIP cream liners, Smashbox gel Liners

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick, Einstein lip therapy
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: nyx
Lipstick: MAC , favs r: darkside, skew, Up the Amp , gel 
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass favs r: c-thru, Lovechild, Oyster Girl, Soft Wave

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Micheals brushes, Smashbox, SEPHORA,<-- if you have not, TRY THEM
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: 
Top Coat: OPI fast drying top Coat, clear
Polish: OPI, China Glaze


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 4, 2009)

*Please post your skintone/skintype/hair type also*. Have fun!

MAC C7/Combination, very sensitive, mild hormonal acne, perioral dermatitis and eczema prone/Hair mostly 3c, very thick, non-porous, no relaxer, no color but CHI flat iron at least once a week or wear in a curly bun.

*Skincare*
Cleanser: Clinique Mild foaming cleanser (PM)/ Loreal 360 for Sensitive skin (AM)
Toner/astringent: Clinique toner- Level 1.
Exfoliator: Clinique 7-day rinse off scrub cream
Moisturizer:  Jojoba oil (Am/PM), Clinique DDML or Palmers Cocoa butter concentrated cream (winter)
Eye Cream:  MAC Fast Response, Palmer's Cocoa butter.
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:  None
Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:  None
Blemish Treatment: Differin 0.3% gel
Mask: Perlop Crema De Concha Nacar, Aspirin Mask.
Sunscreen: Neutrogena Visibly Even spf 30

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid):  Dove Body Wash for Sensitive Skin
Cleanser (bar)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ove Beauty bar-Pink in the summer (Most other scented soaps give me hives).
Scrub: Rough wash cloth (lol).
Lotion/Body Cream:Nivea Soft Cream (summer), Nivea Smooth Sensation Oil and Lotion or Aveeno. Also a fan of Baby oil on damp skin.
Hand Cream:  Neutrogena Norweigan 
Foot Cream: Thick coat of Vaseline
Sunscreen:  Neutrogena Ultra Dry Touch 

*Hair Care*
Shampoo:  TREsemme Smoothing
Conditioner: TREsemme Smoothing, 
Conditioning Treatment: Phytospecific Intensive Nutrition, 
Leave In Conditioner: CHI Keratin mist
Volumizer: I have enough volume.
Styling Products:  CHI serum, KeraCare serum.
Hairspray: Rarely Aquanet fragrance-free
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox Photofinish Light
Foundation: Studio fix powder C7, MUFE Duo Mat 214, Revlon Colorstay mix of Toast and Caramel.
Tinted Moisturizer: none
Concealer: MAC MoistureCover (NW40). Loreal truematch concealer C6-7-8.
Loose Powder: None
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot, Cover Fx Mineral B15, or Loreal True Match W8.
Powder Blush: Nars Gina
Cream/Gel Blush: Stila Poppy (rarely use)
Highlighter: Nars Albatross.
Bronzer: MAC Format or Nars Laguna (HG!)

*EYE*
Mascara: Maybelline Full and Soft or Lash Stiletto.
Primer/Base:  Urban Decay Primer Potion.
Eyeshadow:MAC, Urban Decay, Loreal HIP 
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): MAC Feline
Liner (liquid): Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner
Liner (gel):HIP 

LIP
Chapstick/Balm:  CO Bigelow My fav lipbalm, Carmex, Vaseline.
Primer: None
Lip Liner: Revlon Colorstay Clear lip liner, MAC Cork!
Lipstick: none
Lip Gloss: MAC Love Nectar and Entice. Revlon Life's a Peach or Nude Lustre.

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC and Sonia Kashuk
Eyelash Curler: Clinique (came with gwp)

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: None
Top Coat: Sally Hansen Diamond Shine, Seche vite
 Polish: Varied. I only paint my toes.


----------



## Ebbychina (Jul 12, 2009)

NC43-44 - Combination skin - Relaxed, below shoulder length hair w/ sensiive scalp 

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Nozxema
Toner/astringent: Seabreeze Sensitive Skin
Exfoliator: Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub
Moisturizer: Oil of Olay Complete All Day Moisture Cream w/ SPF 15 (Normal or Combination)
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Pro Activ Refining Mask 
Mask: Pro Activ Refining Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): N/A
Cleanser (bar): Dove 
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: St.Ives or Johnson's Baby Lotion
Hand Cream: Victoria's Secret
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: AphoGhee Moisture 
Conditioner: AphoGhee Leave In
Conditioning Treatment: AphoGhee
Leave In Conditioner: AphoGhee
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Chi Silk Infusion, Mizani Silk Finishing Gel 
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Clinique
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Powder NC43 / MAC Studio Tech NC44
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish Concealer NC45
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Blot Powder Medium Dark 
Powder Blush: MAC Nuance, Peachykeen
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Gold Deposit, Petticoat 
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: Cover Girl Great Lash 
Primer/Base: MAC Paint Pots
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots
Liner (pencil): Avon Glimmersticks
Liner (liquid): NYC
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Medicated Chapstick, Carmex
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: NYX, L.A. Girl
Lipstick: MAC / Avon
Lip Gloss: NYX Mega Shine, Sally Girl (So Barbie, Sugar, His Loss) 

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC / Coastal Scents / Essence of Beauty 
Eyelash Curler: Avon

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Nail Tek Foundation II
Top Coat: Nail Tek 
Polish: China Glaze


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 14, 2009)

*C7/NC45/clear, combination skin, eczema/Relaxed hair*



 Cleanser: Clean & Clear Continuous Control Acne Cleanser
 Toner: Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
 Exfoliator: Microdermabrasion crystals + Cetaphil 
 Moisturizer:Night-Lacticare HC Lotion/Day Olay Complete
 Eye Cream: n/a
 Blemish Treatment: Clindoxyl Gel (px)
 Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque
 Sunscreen: Melanin + Olay Complete

*Body 

* Cleanser: Bath & Body Works!
 Cleansing Bar: Pan Oxyl Bar (px)
 Scrub: Sea Salt + BBW
 Lotion/Body Cream: Palmers Cocoa Butter (the one in the jar)
 Hand Cream: n/a
 Foot Cream:Neutrogena Foot Cream
 Sunscreen: Banana Boat 

*Hair 

* Shampoo: Matrix Biloage Hydratherapie x 2/L'oreal Vive Smooth Intense x 1 (i.e. shampoo twice with matrix and once with vive)
 Conditioner: Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm
 Conditioning Treatment: Organic Root Stimluator Hair Mayonnaise
 Leave In Conditioner: Biloage Leave in Spray
Scalp Treatment: Betnovate in Glycerine Aq Cream (px)
 Pomade: n/a
 Styling Products: Biolage Serum
Home Hair Color: n/a

*MAKE-UP

* *FACE

*Skin Primer:n/a
 Foundation: MAC Studio Fix / Marykay Full Coverage Foundation 507 
 Conceal: Marykay Concealor
 Loose Powder: MAC Blot
 Pressed Powder: MAC Blot
 Powder Blush: MAC Raizin/Merrily/Milani Mai Tai/Milani Sunset Beach
Blush Creme: L'Oreal 888 
 Highlight: MAC Shooting Star/Revlon Floral Affair Blush Peachy Keen


*EYES

*Brows: Avon Definition Brow Crayon 
 Base: MAC Bare Canvas
Shadows: Sacha "perfect Wendy"
 Liner:  MAC Feline Eye Kohl MAC Creme Liner...found new love!
Lashes:n/a
Mascara:  Maybelline Colossal 

* LIPS

*Prime: n/a
 Lip Liner: n/a
 Lipstick: n/a
Gloss: Loreal Color Juice Tutti Frutti/Chery On Top

*Beauty Tools*

 Brushes: Sigma Brushes

 Eyelash Curler: Tweezerman Precision

*Nails*

 Cuticle Cream: Sally Hansen
 Base : Tammy Taylor
Lacquer: OPI Second Honeymoon
Top :


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 14, 2009)

*nc 43-45. relaxed hair. clear skin. oily in t-zone
Skincare*
Cleanser: neutrogena/ clean & clear 
Toner/astringent: witch hazel
Exfoliator:biore
Moisturizer: oil of olay
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a

Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask: queen helene
Sunscreen: n/a

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid):caress
 Cleanser (bar): dove
Scrub: n/a
Lotion/Body Cream: cocoa butter products
Hand Cream: n/a
Foot Cream: n/a
Sunscreen: n/a

*Hair Care*
Shampoo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





live oil/ tresseme products
Conditioner: olive oil
Conditioning Treatment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




live oil deep conditoner
Leave In Conditioner: n/a
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: jam/ olive oil hair lotion
Hairspray: olive oil sheen
At Home Dye: black color rinse

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: studio fix powder
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: mac
Loose Powder: n/a
Pressed Powder: n/a
Powder Blush: n/a
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: n/a
Bronzer: n/a
*EYE*
Mascara: lash stilleto
Primer/Base: concealer
Eyeshadow: mac/hip
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): Eye Khol
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): loreal hip
LIP
Chapstick/Balm: burt bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: n/a
Lipstick: n/a
Lip Gloss: mac love nectar
*Tools*

Brushes: sonia kashiuk/ mac
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: n/a
Base Coat: n/a
Top Coat: n/a
Polish: china glaze/ get nails done


----------



## vuittongirl (Jul 14, 2009)

NC45 / natural hair / clear good skin thanks to proactiv ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 acne prone but havent one single bump or breakout since last year. 

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Proactiv 
Toner/astringent: Proactiv
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Proactiv
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove or Soft soap
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Dove
Lotion/Body Cream: Dove
Hand Cream: MAC naked honey
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: N/A
Conditioner: Paul Mitchell/ Tresseme /Mark Anthony
Conditioning Treatment: N/A
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Studio fix / Studio sculpt NC45
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Studio Finish NC42 & NC45
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MSFN medium dark / MAC blot powder
Powder Blush: Peach twist/ sweet as cocoa
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Plushlash
Primer/Base: None or concealer
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows 
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: N/A
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: N/A
Lipstick: mac lipsticks eg: Up the amp / lavender whip/ taupe 
Lip Gloss: lipglasses / lustreglasses / dazzleglasses eg: pinkarat / lovechild

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC / QUO
Eyelash Curler: Generic

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: MAC
Top Coat: MAC
Polish: MAC eg: nocturnelle / dark angel / vintage vamp / shrielle


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 14, 2009)

*Trinidadian (Indian descent)
NC43-45 (more on the 45)
Oily/combination skin w/ shine on the T-Zone
Straight/slightly wavy black hair*

*note: where multiple answers exist, these products are alternated between!
* 
Skincare*
*Cleanser:* Juice Beauty Green Apple Cleansing Gel
*Toner/astringent:* Lush Tea Tree Water / N/A
*Exfoliator:* Lush Herbalism / Homemade mixture of honey/lemon and brown sugar
*Moisturizer:* Juice Beauty Oil Free/Lush Vanishing Cream
* Eye Cream:* Lush Vanishing Cream
*Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:* N/A
* Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:* N/A
* Blemish Treatment:* Panoxyl Aquagel
* Mask:* Honey!
* Sunscreen:* Whatever's handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sometimes MAC Prep & Prime SPF 50)

*Body Care*
*Cleanser (liquid):* Equate (Walmart) brand of Dove body wash; switching to Lush soon!
* Cleanser (bar):* Irish Spring
* Scrub:* Equate (see above)
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Coconut oil (or whatever cheap body lotion)
*Hand Cream:* Organix Cosmetix Body Lotion / St. Ives
*Foot Cream:* Vaseline (my feet are SO dry)
*Sunscreen:* Again, whatever's handy

*Hair Care*
*Shampoo:* Down Under Naturals Fruit Kicks
*Conditioner:* Down Under Naturals Fruit Kicks
*Conditioning Treatment:* N/A (Sometimes coconut oil)
*Leave In Conditioner:* N/A
*Volumizer:* N/A
*Styling Products:* N/A
*Hairspray:* N/A
*At Home Dye:* N/A

*Makeup* 
*FACE*
*Primer:* MAC Prep & Prime SPF 50; MAC Matte Texture; MAC Oil Control Lotion; Fyrinnae Silica Gel Primer*
Foundation:* MAC Full Coverage NC45; MAC Studio Fix Powder (NC43-45); MUFE HD 173
* Tinted Moisturizer:* N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Finish NW40; MUFE Full Coverage #12 
*Loose Powder:* MAC Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing
*Pressed Powder:* MAC Blot Powder Dark; MSF Med. Dark
*Powder Blush:* MAC Peachtwist; Springsheen; (Mineralized) Love Thing; Blunt (contour)
*Cream/Gel Blush:* N/A
*Highlighter: *MAC e/s Woodwinked; Faces Metaliglow
*Bronzer:* MAC Refined/Beyond Bronze (I don't think bronzer is for me!)

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Too Faced Lash Injection; (I swear by Maybelline Volume Express but gave it up due to animal testing... TFLI is decent).
* Primer/Base:* UDPP; Fyrinnae eye primer; MAC Paintstick in White
* Eyeshadow:* MAC shadows; Fyrinnae pigments
* Cream Eyeshadow:* Revlon 
*Liner (pencil):* MAC Smolder
* Liner (liquid):* Loreal (again gave this up due to animal testing); LOVE MAC's Liquidlasts!
* Liner (gel):* MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* C.O. Bigelow
*Primer:* N/A
*Lip Liner:* MAC Cork; BBQ; Vino; Burgandy; Cushy (crèmestick)
*Lipstick:* MAC Siss; Syrup; Viva Glam VI; New York Apple
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass (Viva Glam VI; Spite; Pop Mode; Oh Baby!; Chai)

*Tools*
*Brushes:* MAC; Sigma Makeup
*Eyelash Curler: *N/A

*Nails*
*Cuticle Cream:* Organix Cosmetix cuticle oil (sunflower oil)
*Base Coat: *N/A
*Top Coat:* Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon
*Polish:* China Glaze


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 16, 2009)

*NC45, dry skin during the winter, combo skin during summer, Highlighted, naturally wavy to curly hair.

Skincare
*Cleanser: Philosophy's Purity Made Simple




Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel
Exfoliator: Oil of Olay Total Effects Anti Aging Anti Blemish Cleanser.
Moisturizer: When Hope is Not Enough (during winter); Oil of Olay Complete UV Protection Combo Lotion SPF15.
Eye Cream: n/a.
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Ice Cubes/Proactive Mask
Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
Sunscreen: I use my daughters sunscreen in the pink bottle SPF50

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Waterlily and Freshmint (for an all over body tingle).
Cleanser (bar): Dove Cucumber Melon
Scrub: Caress Tahitian Renewal Body Wash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lotion/Body Cream: LAVANILLA Healthy Body Butter any scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hand Cream: Eucerin PLUS Intensive Repair Hand Creme .
Foot Cream: Wonder 8 Oil mixed with any lotion.
Sunscreen: My daughters sunscreen in the pink bottle SPF50

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Moisturizing Shampoo with Royal Jelly
Conditioner: Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Moisturizing Conditioner with Royal Jelly and Philosophy's Shear Splendor




Conditioning Treatment: Aussie's 3 Minute Deeep Conditioner
Leave In Conditioner: Sebastian Number 9/Wonder 8 Oil .
Volumizer: n/a.
Styling Products: still searching
Hairspray: Aqua Net.
At Home Dye: Don't do that anymore

*Makeup*

*FACE*
Primer: n/a
Foundation: MAC so far but still searching for that holy grail!!
Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
Concealer: n/a
Loose Powder: n/a
Pressed Powder: MAC
Powder Blush: MAC and NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: MAC Warm Blend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bronzer: MAC Iridescent Loose Bronzing Powder in Golden Bronze

_*EYE*
_Mascara: L'Oreal Carbon Black
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC
Cream Eyeshadow: not on my oily lids!
Liner (pencil): still looking 
Liner (liquid): still looking
Liner (gel): still looking

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: MAC 
Lipstick: MAC 
Lip Gloss: MAC

*Tools*
Brushes: MAC, EcoTools
Eyelash Curler: still looking

*Nails*
Cuticle Cream: n/a
Base Coat: OPI 
Top Coat: OPI
Polish: OPI

Now It's Your Turn!!!!!


----------



## YesicaElana (Jul 16, 2009)

NC45 (NC50 during the sunmmer) /Combination to oily skin/Thick with soft curls

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Bare Escentuals cleanser
Toner/astringent: Lancome moisturizing Toner
Exfoliator: Bare Escentuals cleanser has a mild exfoliator in it since its a powder.
Moisturizer: Bare Escentuals
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: 
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena anti-wrinkle, anti-blemush
Mask: MAC Mask Scrub (old school...it's at the CCO)
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Go Fresh
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Victoria's Secret Spa
Lotion/Body Cream: Victoria's Secret Spa
Hand Cream: BeautyControl Replenish
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: Bare Escentuals powder sunscreen

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Ovations Color therapy/Matrix sleek and smooth
Conditioner: Ovation Creme Rinse/Matrix sleek and smooth
Conditioning Treatment: Ovation Cell Therapy
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Ion straightening and anti-frizz/Aveda Be Curly
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: I used Colorsilk up until I started using Ovation, I haven't had to dye my hair since.

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Rimmel Primer
Foundation: Mineralize Satinfinish NC45/50
Tinted Moisturizer: Mac NC50
Concealer: Benefit Boi-ing 03
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MSF Medium dark
Powder Blush: MSF Brunette, MAC Joyous,Ambering Rose, Dame
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: Benefit Gilded
Bronzer: MSF Warmed

*EYE*
Mascara: Covergirl Lash Blast
Primer/Base: Too Faced Shadow insurance, Mac paint
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows 
Cream Eyeshadow: Laura Mercier
Liner (pencil): technakohl
Liner (liquid): Revlon
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Chestnut
Lipstick: Mac  Blow Dry, Jubilee Viva Glam V
Lip Gloss: Stila Lip Glaze, Mac lipglasses, lustre glasses and dazzleglasses

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC 
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Pro
Top Coat: China Glaze
Polish: OPI (Pompeii Purple, Koala Bear-y, dulce de leche)


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 17, 2009)

MAC NW or NC 50-ish maybe? Mostly dry skin/with shiny t zone. Sensitive skin. Natural hair 4a some 3c.

Cleanser: Dessert Essence cleanser with Tea Tree Oil
Toner/astringent: None
Exfoliator: Dessert Essence is OK
Moisturizer: Oil of Olay Complete Sensitive Skin SPF 15
Eye Cream: N/A 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: Olay Henrickson Vitamin C serum
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Aztec Clay
Sunscreen:  Oil of Olay Complete Sensitive Skin SPF 15
*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dr Bronner's
Cleanser (bar): Dr Bronner's
Scrub: Trader Joe's lavender salt scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Oyin Handmade bath oil and Candy Bar, Castor Oil
Hand Cream: Burt's Bee's shea butter hand lotion
Foot Cream: Castor Oil
Sunscreen:  Oil of Olay Complete Sensitive Skin SPF 15 ....sometimes

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Avalon Organics
Conditioner: Elucense Moisture Balance Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Aubrey Organics GPB protein conditioner
Leave In Conditioner: Kinky Curly Knot Today, Giovanni Direct Leave-In
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Hairspray: Kinky Curly hairspray (whatever it's called)
At Home Dye: N/A
*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: N/A 
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A 
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder:N/A 
Pressed Powder: N/A. Tried MSF in Deep Dark and it looks reddish/funky
Powder Blush:  MAC Mineralized Blush in Love Joy 
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: No HG yet....
Bronzer: No HG yet....

*EYE*
Mascara: Covergirl Lash Blast topped with Maybelline Lash Stilleto for separation. Likely to find combo no loner works at some point.
Primer/Base: UDPP. Too Faced Shadow insurance I'm liking.
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments. Faves are Goldenaire, Blue Brown, Chocolate Brown (pigments) and Sable,  Satin Taupe, Parrot, Deep. Truth (shadows)
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): Styli Style flat pencil
Liner (liquid): Loreal Voluminous marker pen 
Liner (gel): we'll see...

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Oyin Handmade lipbalm. Alba Coconut Cream lip balm 2nd runner up
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Cork
Lipstick: No fave yet 
Lip Gloss: Mac lipglasses, lustre glasses and lip gellees (Love Nectar lustreglass and Jelly Babe lip gelee are faves of the moment)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC 
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Some brand I got at a craft fair
Base Coat: no fave
Top Coat: Sally Hansen's quick dry
Polish: Essie and Revlon


----------



## tdm (Jul 17, 2009)

*NC 43/NC45

Skincare*
Cleanser: Dove bar 
Toner/astringent: n/a
Exfoliator: n/a
Moisturizer: Hope in a Jar
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a

Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask: n/a
Sunscreen: alergic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove
 Cleanser (bar): Dove
Scrub: n/a
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Intensive Care
Hand Cream: n/a
Foot Cream: n/a
Sunscreen: n/a

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Nioxin
Conditioner: Nioxin Scalp Therapy
Conditioning Treatment: Nioxin Strength and Structure
Leave In Conditioner: Sugar (comes in a aresole spray can)
Volumizer: n/a
Styling Products: for straight before flat iron - Paul Mitchel Skinny, for curly, John Frieda Mousse and Curls Rock 
Hairspray: n/a
At Home Dye: n/a

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox photofinish Light -or- Iman Undercover Agent
Foundation: Studio fix powder
Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
Concealer: Laura Mercier
Loose Powder: when used (Mac Set Powder)
Pressed Powder: n/a
Powder Blush: Mac Springsheen or others
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: n/a
Bronzer: Cargo

*EYE*
Mascara: the one in the pink/green/black tube.




Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: mac
Cream Eyeshadow: mac
Liner (pencil): technakhol - graphblack (although all of them bleed on me. I need to try something else)
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): n/a

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: carmex
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: mac (creamola, cushy, cork)
Lipstick: siss, viva glam, dubonet
Lip Gloss: sapalicious, viva glam, *new fav: plushglass - power supply*

*Tools*

Brushes: bunch of mac, and others
Eyelash Curler: mac (always forget to use)

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: n/a
Base Coat: Opi
Top Coat: Opi
Polish: Opi


----------



## snkatha (Jul 27, 2009)

*skincare*: I have dry skin
-Eyemakeup remover,cleanser- neutrogena and clean and clear
-toner-neutrogena
exfoliator-anything right now using the body shop scrub.
moisturiser-using the body shop day and night creams. i have to say though that St ives moisturiser was best.
no anti age, wrinkle treatment yet
*Bodycare: *E45 body lotion it does WONDERS for my dry skin. also anything with cocoa butter(smells good)
*Haircare *Don't have a HG hair shampoo etc go with wahtever smells good.
*Eyes:* Maybelline Great lash (LOVE LOVE LOVE this)


----------



## F.A.B. (Jul 27, 2009)

NW43 SFF/Normal/4bTransitioning  

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Clinique 
Toner/astringent: Clinique
Exfoliator: Clinique
Moisturizer: Clinique  
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a 
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask: Oil of Olay
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Caress
Cleanser (bar): Caress
Scrub: Clinique 
Lotion/Body Cream: Eucerin
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Chi Infra
Conditioner: KeraCare 
Conditioning Treatment: Nexxus Emergencee, Motions CPR
Leave In Conditioner: Aphogee Leave-in spray, Mizani Thermastrength
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Aloe Vera Gel, Jane Carter Solutions
Hairspray: KeraCare & Mizani
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: MAC Prep and Prime
Foundation: MAC SFF
Tinted Moisturizer: Smashbox Dark
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: MAC Sheer Select Loose
Pressed Powder: MAC press powder Dark and/or Deep Dark
Powder Blush: dollymix, coygirl, eversun, etc
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: hounor
Bronzer: MAC loose bronzer, Gold Deposit, Refined Bronzer, Clinique 

*EYE*
Mascara: Diorshow
Primer/Base: n/a
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and Loreal HIP
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Shadesticks, Paint Pots, and Loreal Hip 
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): MAC Penultimate
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Burt Bee's
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC chestnut, Quartz, Current
Lipstick: MAC Violetta, thrills, MAC Red, etc
Lip Gloss: MAC (too many to name), Revlon

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Face Secrets, Sonia K.
Eyelash Curler: VS and/or clinique

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: China Glaze
Polish: OPI and China Glaze


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm Indian and I don't know my MAC shade as my foundation has never been provided by MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skin type: Normal if I cleanse everyday, if I don't then oily tzone..nose more than forehead.

* Skincare*
Cleanser: Dr Barefoot clean face wash (which has been dc'd) so now I'm loving Boots Time Delay daily brightening balm.
Face wash: Clinique's face wash from the 3 step programme
Toner/astringent: Don't use one
Exfoliator: Cyclax Ppeach and apricot scrub
Moisturizer: Boots Complete Skin care
Eye Cream: Garnier green roller ball/ L'oreal eye cream (the one which lets two creams out, advertised by Andie MacDowell
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: Biore nose pore strips, Body Shop Tea Tree Oil nose pore mask
Mask:  Superdrug mud mask, Boots peel off mask, Body Shop Tea Tree Oil face mask
Sunscreen: Contained in moisturiser

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Anything by Molton Brown
 Cleanser (bar): n/a
Scrub: Utterly Delicious Scrubalicious scrub in cocoa butter smell, Origins Ginger scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Botanics Body Butter
Hand Cream: Dr Hauschka 
Foot Cream: Dr Hauschka fitness foot balm
Sunscreen: n/a

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Revlon Flex clarifying shampoo (can't find it anywhere, booo!), random Indian shampoo
Conditioner: Anything by Aussie for curly hair/long hair
Conditioning Treatment: Olive oil, castor oil, coconut oil, an oil my mum mixed which looks like blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leave In Conditioner: Aussie leave in conditioner when hair is curly and whilst wet, when hair is straight, then Umberto Gianini overnight balm at night.
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Botanics heat defence spray, L'oreal techni-art range for curly hair, John Freida secret agent, Toni and Guy hair gum, Lee Stafford humidity protection spray, Pantene shine serum
Hairspray: Pantene hairspray, KMS paste up spray
At Home Dye: n/a

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Smashbox
Foundation: YSL Teint Parfait in shade 7, Bourjois en toute legerete in shade 27
Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
Concealer: Bobbi Brown
Loose Powder: n/a
Pressed Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte in Translucent
Powder Blush: YSL Palette pop, Smashbox duo blush
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: Smashbox quad in reel, YSL TE, Stila all over shimmer powder, Wet n Wild highlighter
Bronzer: Smashbox quad in reel


*EYE*
Mascara: Prestige my biggest lashes
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: UD/Bobbi Brown
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): Rimmel special eyes in black magic, authentic loose kajal powder, authentic kajal stick
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: Natural Collection in Rose
Lipstick: 17 in Chocolate Suede
Lip Gloss: Rimmel Vinyl Lip, Smashbox palette no5
*

Tools*
Brushes: Ruby and Millie
Eyelash Curler: cheapo plastic one

*Nails*
Cuticle Cream: Nails Inc caviar cream
Base Coat: Sally Hansen no more breaks
Top Coat: Sally Hansen no more breaks
Polish: Anything by Nails Inc


----------



## treesmile (Jan 6, 2010)

NW 47, dry skin

*Skincare*

Cleanser/Exfoliator:Aveeno Positively Radiant Cleansing Pads
Moisturizer/SPF: Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer SPF 15
Wrinkle Cream: Aveeno Positively Ageless Night Cream

*Body Care*
Cleanser (bar): Lever 2000 original
Moisturizer: Burt's Bees Vitamin E oil or Say Yes to Carrots Body Butter(put all over)
Foot Cream:N/A
Hand Cream:N/A

*Hair Care*

Shampoo: Proclaim Olive Glossing Shampoo
Conditioner: Proclaim Olive Glossing Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment
Leave-in: Cantu Shea Butter 
Stlying Products: Keracare Foam 

*Makeup*

*Face*
Primer: N/A
Foundation:N/A
Tinted Moisturizer:N/A
Concealer:N/A
Loose Powder:N/A
Pressed Powder:N/A
Powder Blush: NYX Copper and Pecan, Black Radiance, Spiced Ginger
Cream Gel: N/A
Highlighter:N/A
Bronzer:N/A

*Eye*
Mascara: Wet n Wild Mega Lash
Primer: N/A
Eyeshadow:N/A
Cream Eyeshadow:N/A
Liner (pencil):N/A
Liner(liquid): N/A
Liner(gel):N/A

*Lip*
Chapstick: Yes to Carrots Lip Butter and Wet n Wild Lip shimmer (106)
Primer:N/A
Lip liner:N/A
Lipstick:N/A
Lip Gloss:N/A

*Tools*
Brushes: Ecotools
Eyelash Curler:N/A

*Nails*
Cuticle Cream:N/A
Base Coat:N/A
Top Coat:N/A
Polish:N/A


----------



## lenchen (Jan 8, 2010)

NC50/C7(face and body) normal to combination skin/hair type: 3c/4a thick and relaxed.

*Skincare*
Cleanser: Estee Lauder splash away foaming cleanser/Philosophy purity
Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel- this is suprisingly gentle more so than most of the high end tones I used in the past.
Exfoliator: Philosophy micro delivery peel/MAC volcanic ash exfoliator
Moisturizer: Lancome benfait spf30
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: same as moisturizer
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena tone corrector I use this at night after doing my face routine.
Mask: Bourgese fango active mud mask-I love it!/MAC volcanic mask
Sunscreen: my moisturizer-mainly.

*Body Care*
*Cleanser (liquid):* St. Ives
*Cleanser (bar):* LUSH honey I washed the kids/zwistal baby soap
*Scrub:* N/A
*Lotion/Body Cream:* 100% pure coco butter and palmers coco butter in the jar.
*Hand Cream:* shea butter
*Foot Cream:* friedman's foot lotion
*Sunscreen:* shiseido spf 70
*Hair Care*
*Shampoo:* Phyto dry hair
*Conditioner:* phyto for dry hair
*Conditioning Treatment:* hot oil, phyto  phytokarite 
deep conditioner
*Leave In Conditioner:* Sesbastion potion 7 
Volumizer: N/A
*Styling Products:* Phytospecific styling coiffant, Aveda gel if necessary, aveda emollient oil.
*Relaxer:* phytospecific index 2
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
*Primer:* Smashbox oil free
*Foundation:* revelon colourstay in caramel, NARS sheer glow, NARS oil free or MUFE in 177. It just depends..
*Tinted Moisturizer:* I create my own using foundation and my moisturiser
*Concealer:* MAC Select Cover NC40
*Loose Powder:* NARS new orleans, bare essentials matte in golden dark
*Pressed Powder:* same as above
*Powder Blush:* my top favourites from MAC and NARS are NARS: Gina, Gilda, Amour, Desire, Exhibit A, Taj mahal and MAC Ambering rose, peachtwist, tippy, dollymix, merrily and love thing.
*desireCream/Gel Blush:* NARS Cactus flower, Creme de nuit and MAC laid back and joie de vivre.
*Highlighter:* MAC MSF's and NARS Albertross.
*Bronzer:* N/A

*EYE*
*Mascara:* Maybeline lash stiletto, cossollo volum, NYX doll eye,  MAC plushlash, and MUFE aqua eye..
*Primer/Base:* Urban Decay primer potion, 2 face shadow insurance, paint pot and grease paint sticks.
*Eyeshadow:* MAC, NYX
*Cream Eyeshadow:* N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC several including feline, several 24/7  from urban decay, and MAC pearlglide
Liner (liquid): MAC liquidLiner in boot black
Liner (gel): MAC fluidlines

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:*Rosebud salve 
*Lip Liner:* MAC chestnut, nightmoth, brick, and currant
*Lipstick:* MAC, YSL, chanel
*Lip Gloss:* MAC 


*Tools*
*Brushes:* MAC, Sephora
*Eyelash Curler:* None 

*Nails*

*Cuticle Cream:* N/A
*Base Coat:* OPI
*Top Coat:* OPI
*Polish:* OPI, chanel, Essie, and sephora by OPI


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 8, 2010)

NC35, acne-prone oily skin.  

*Skincare

*Cleanser: ProActiv
Toner/astringent: ProActiv
Exfoliator: Sugar and honey
Moisturizer: Vichy Normaderm
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Benzoyl peroxide
Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Neutrogena Body Scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: The Body Shop Strawberry Puree Body Lotion
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Dove Moisturizing
Conditioner: Dove Moisturizing
Conditioning Treatment: Pantene Pro-V Fortifying
Leave In Conditioner: Aussie (don't remember what it's called...)
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: Tresemme fine mist
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A
Foundation: Cover FX Powder FX
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: Cover FX
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: Blot powder
Powder Blush: Mocha, Dollymix, Pink Swoon
Cream/Gel Blush: Posietint
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: Benefint Hoola

*EYE*
Mascara: Covergirl Lash Blast, L'oreal Panoramic Curl
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC
Cream Eyeshadow: Benefit Creaseless Cream Liners/Shadows
Liner (pencil): Revlon Colorstay
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Lineworks
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown Gel Liners

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees lip balm
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: Revlon lipliner in clear
Lipstick: MAC Hot Gossip, Brick-O-La
Lip Gloss: MAC Underaged lipglass, MAC Venetian lusterglass

*Tools*
Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Shiseido

*Nails*
Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
Base Coat: Essie
Top Coat: Essie
Polish: OPI


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 9, 2010)

NC44/45 – combo skin, no real skin issues/natural 4a hair...a big curly 'fro/color-treated
Skincare

Cleanser: MAC Cremewash / Chagrin Valley Olive Shea Soap 
Toner/astringent: MAC Fix +
Exfoliator: MAC Volcanic Ash (I loooooove this stuff)/ MAC Microfine Refinisher
Moisturizer: MAC Studio Moisture Fix Lotion/ Chagrin Valley Whipped Shea or Honey Balm
Eye Cream: MAC Moisturelush Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: none yet
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: none yet
Blemish Treatment: Toothpaste!
Mask: I don't like masks
Sunscreen: MAC Studio Moisture Fix Lotion/ Shea Butter/ Whatever I spray out of a can in summer

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Oyin Handmade Honeywash 
Cleanser (bar): Nubian Heritage Soaps/ Chagrin Valley Soaps/ Karen's Body Beautiful soaps
Scrub: ?random Bath & Body Works Cocoa Almond Scrub (I've had this for years)
Lotion/Body Cream: Shea Butter/ J.R. Watkins Lemon Cream
Hand Cream: Shea Butter
Foot Cream: Shea Butter
Sunscreen: Shea Butter/ Whatever I spray out of a can in summer

Hair Care:
Shampoo: Karen's Body Beautiful Juicy Bar (THE BEST EVER)/ Oyin Handmade Honeywash/ Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo/ Elasta QP Shampoo
Conditioner: Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp/ KBB Deep Condish
Conditioning Treatment: KBB Herbal Condish/ Own concoction of condish, honey, banana, olive oil, and ayurvedic herbs
Leave In Conditioner: Elasta QP H2 Spray
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade/ KBB Hair Milk/ Elasta QP Mango Butter
Hairspray: Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave-In/ Oyin Handmade Juices n' Berries
At Home Dye: Dark and Lovely/ Clairol “Beautiful Collection” rinses

*Makeup*

FACE
Primer: Milk of Magnesia (apply, dry, then rinse---it's the truth!!!!) / MAC Prep + Prime Skin
Foundation: MAC Mineralize Satin
Tinted Moisturizer: MAC
Concealer: Black Opal Concealer Stick in Tan
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: Maybelline Mineral Veil in Dark / MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Powder Blush: MAC Notable
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Mineralize Satin, 2 shades lighter 
Bronzer: Fashion Fair Blush in Golden Sunset (THE BEST)
Mascara: Maybelline Blackest Black (ALL TIME FAVE)/ MAC Studio Fix Lash
Primer/Base: MAC Prep + Prime Lash
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments/ Elizabeth Arden palette/ Cover Girl palettes
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots

Liner (pencil): MAC / Random drugstore lines
Liner (liquid): Random drugstore lines 
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Alba Coconut Cream lip balm
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime Lip (loooooooove)
Lip Liner: MAC Hodgepodge & Cork / Random drugstore lines
Lipstick: MAC Honeylove, Velvet Teddy, Modesty, etc....anything matte or w/o glitter/ L'Oreal
Lip Gloss: MAC...just about all shades

Tools

Brushes: Random – no namebrand brushes. Ok- a few Sephora ones...
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails

Cuticle Cream: not really
Base Coat: not really
Top Coat: Sally Hansen Hard As Nails
Polish: Random black, blue, dark burgundy vampy polishes​


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 10, 2010)

NC40-43 – combo skin, no real skin issues/natural hair auburn and drk brwn...a dreadlocks/color-treated w/ Dark and Lovely Ebone Brown and Spiced Auburn

Skincare

Cleanser: Clinique Liquid Facial Soap
Toner/astringent: Clinique Clarifying Lotion
Exfoliator: Clinique Exfoliating Scrub
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion
Eye Cream:Clinique All About Eyes 
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: none yet
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: none yet
Blemish Treatment: Origins Spot Remover Acne Blemish Treatment Gel
Mask: Queen Helene Masque, Mint Julep
Sunscreen: MAC Tinted Moisturizer 

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ove supreme cream oil ultra rich velvet bodywash 
Cleanser (bar): None
Scrub: I make my own sugar scrub
Lotion/Body Cream: Shea Butter
Hand Cream: Bath and Body Works Look Ma New Hands! 
Foot Cream: Shea Butter
Sunscreen: Banana Boat Protective Tanning Dry Oil SPF 15

Hair Care:
Shampoo: Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
Conditioner: Oilve Oil
Conditioning Treatment: Vo5 Hot Oil Treatment
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Olive oil Aloe Vera Gel
Hairspray: BB Pump It Up! Gold Styling Spritz
At Home Dye: Dark and Lovely

Makeup

FACE
Primer: Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel / MAC Prep + Prime Skin
Foundation: MAC Mineralize Satin
Tinted Moisturizer: MAC
Concealer: Black MAC select cover up 
Loose Powder:Select Sheer NC 40
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural 
Powder Blush: MAC Coppertone/Spaced Out
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: MAC Star! Iridescent Pressed Powder 
Bronzer: MAC Global Glow
Mascara: Maybelline Lash Stiletto/ Clinique Naturally Glossy Mascara 
Primer/Base: MAC Prep + Prime Lash
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments/Urban Decay
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots/ MAC Paint
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): Random drugstore lines 
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline 

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick Cherry Chapstick
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime Lip
Lip Liner: MAC Oak/Creamola / Random drugstore lines
Lipstick: MAC Siss, Our Pick, Jubilee, Chatterbox, Diva, Rebel, Hang Up, Girl About Town 
Lip Gloss: MAC...just about all shades

Tools

Brushes: MAC 40 Brushes/Sephora 10 Brushes 
Eyelash Curler: MAC

Nails

Cuticle Cream: not really
Base Coat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails 
Top Coat: Essie
Polish: OPI, Sally Hansen, Essie


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Mar 1, 2010)

*Oily/Break Out Prone Skin/100% Naturally Curly Teeny Weeny Afro 3c/4a

Skincare*

Cleanser: Bobbi Brown Lathering Tube Soap
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion
Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Mary Kay Acne Treatment Gel/Philosophy On a Clear Day Acne Gel/Clinique Acne Solutions Spot Treatment
Mask: MAC Volcanic Ash Mask
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dial
Cleanser (bar): Gotsta be Caress soap
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Kiehl's Creme de Corps Lotion (THE BEST HANDS DOWN!!!), Palmers Cocoa Butter
Hand Cream: Aveda
Foot Cream: Kiehl's Intensive Treatment and Moisturizer
Sunscreen: Coppertone

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Giovanni's 50/50 Shampoo
Conditioner: Herbal Essence Hello Hydration
Conditioning Treatment: Pantene Defensive Mask
Leave In Conditioner: Kinky Curly Knot Today/Cantu Leave In Conditioner
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Kinky Curly Curling Custard, Fantasia IC Gel
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: Indian Jamilla Henna 

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: N/A (I sell MAC Prep + Prime Primer)
Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid NC50
Tinted Moisturizer: MAC Studio Moisture Tint Deep Dark
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish NW45 & NW40
Loose Powder: MAC Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Deep Dark
Powder Blush: Sweet As Cocoa, Raizin, Notable, All's Good, Dirty Plum, Peachtwist, Blunt
Cream/Gel Blush: Optimistic Orange
Highlighter: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Warm Blend, MAC Iridescent Loose Powder Golden Bronze, MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Gold Deposit, Trace Gold blush
Bronzer: MAC Refined Deeper Bronze... HANDS DOWN

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Zoom Fast Black, Diorshow Blackout, MAC Prep + Prime Lash Primer
Primer/Base: MAC Prep + Prime Primers, Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, MUFE shadows
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks, Paint Pots
Liner (pencil): MAC 
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Ultra Liner
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Bobbi Brown Lip Balm, MAC Tinted Lip Conditioners (Petting Pink and Feelin Good are the bestest!!!)
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime Lip
Lip Liner: MAC BBQ, Vino, Nightmoth, Currant, Hodgepodge, Cushy
Lipstick: MAC Viva Glam II, Lavender Whip, MAC Red, Blankety, Myth, Show Orchid, Viva Glam Gaga
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass (Spite, Viva Glam V, C-Thru, Lavender Wind, True Babe), MAC Lustreglass (Star Nova, Beaux, Instant Gold, Love Nectar), MAC Plushglass (Ample Pink), MAC Dazzleglass (Via Ventu, Bare Neccessity, Baby Sparks, Sugarrimmed, Love Alert, Funtabulous), MAC Cremesheen glass 

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: MAC
Top Coat: MAC (Don't really wear fingernail polish)
Polish: OPI, China Glaze, MAC


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mixed ethnicity, NC40-42
Combo skin: acne prone and oily in the t-zone, dry on the sides
Hair: dark brown, not treated, wavy, voluminous

Skincare

Cleanser: The Body Shop tea tree foaming cleanser
Toner/astringent: Clean & Clear deep cleaning astringent
Exfoliator: Face: St. Ives Apricot Scrub for acne prone skin
Moisturizer: Olay moisture therapy
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear persa-gel 5
Mask: Random single ones from the drugstore
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid): Olay cream ribbons with almond oil / Olay body butter ribbons with jojoba butter / Lush Happy hippy / Lush snow fairy
Cleanser (bar): Jergens, Ivory or Dove (depending which one is on sale!)
Scrub: Lush sugar scrub / A homemade one with honey, olive oil and sugar
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline cocoa butter deep conditioning, Victoria's Secret beauty rush honey do
Hand Cream: The Body Shop hemp hand protector
Foot Cream: Freeman bare foot softening foot lotion
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: Lush godiva solid shampoo bar
Conditioner: Aussie 3 minute miracle deeeep conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Same
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Schwarzkopf heat protector, GOSH rescue me! repair'n shine serum, Tresemmé anti-breakage
Hairspray: L'Oréal ultim fix
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE

Primer: Smashbox
Foundation: Maybelline Superstay
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish NW35 + NYX concealer jar in medium and glow
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC studio fix powder NC42
Powder Blush: Wet n' Wild berry shimmer, NYX expresso, NYX mosaic powder in Love
Cream/Gel Blush: NYX glow, NYX tea rose, Maybelline mousse
Highlighter: Physician's formula shimmer strips
Bronzer: Rimmel

EYE

Mascara: Rimmel lycra lash extender, Rimmel sexy curls, Rimmel glam eyes lash flirt, Rimmel the max volume flash, Maybelline turbo boost, Maybelline lash stiletto, L'oréal telescopic
Primer/Base: TFSI, UDPP, MAC indianwood paintpot
Eyeshadow: Urban Decay, Inglot, Lancôme, Stila, NYX singles
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay 24/7, Annabell kôhl
Liner (liquid): Revlon color stay
Liner (gel): N/A

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: The Body Shop shea butter
Primer: Same
Lip Liner: Rimmel exagerate in Pure, Annabelle metallic in Hot Honey and Rose Chrome, NYX retractable pencils
Lipstick: Rimmel birthday suit, Revlon matte in mauve it over, revlon matte in really red, NYX round in Vitamin and Indian pink.
Lip Gloss: Stila in kitten, NYX in strawberry

Tools

Brushes: Quo
Eyelash Curler: Revlon

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat: Rimmel lycra 60 second
Polish: Sephora by OPI, Revlon, GOSH


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Mar 9, 2010)

NC 44 Studio Tech/ NC45 fix fluid/ Cadiz Nars Sheer glow
Combo skin: acne prone and oily in the t-zone, dry on the sides (RAM)
Hair: natural, 4aish, black, APL if stretched. 

Skincare

Cleanser: Juice Beauty Brightening cleanser
Toner/astringent: Thalers Rose one
Exfoliator: Face: Lush AOBS
Moisturizer: Creave PM
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: RAM ( Retin A Micro)
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: RAM
Sunscreen: N/A
Mask:  Lush Crash course in skin care

Body Care

Cleanser (liquid):Soap and Glory/ Lush snow fairy
Cleanser (bar): Lush Rock Star
Scrub: n/a
Lotion/Body Cream: Amalictin 12
Hand Cream: Soap and Glory Handshake
Foot Cream: Amalictin 12%
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care

Shampoo: Kinky Curly come clean
Conditioner: Oyin Honey Hemp HG
Conditioning Treatment: 
Leave In Conditioner: Honey Hemp
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Eco Styler gel, Shea butter, Whipped pudding (Oyin)
Hairspray: n/a
At Home Dye: N/A

Makeup

FACE

Primer: First Aid Beauty cream/ Black white fade cream
Foundation: Nars sheer glow/ KA Sensual Skin Enhancer
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: MAC Studio Finish Nc45/ KA Sensual Skin Enhancer
Loose Powder: MUFE HD/ NARS Mountain
Pressed Powder: Iman
Powder Blush: MAC Format/NYX Cinnamon
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter: Fusion Beauty Golden
Bronzer: Iman Sand/SoCalGlo

EYE

Mascara: Flirt/ MAC Zoom
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC Glamour Check/  Nars Cordura
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): n/a
Liner (liquid): Stila barbie pen one/Black Radiance 
Liner (gel): Blacktrack

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: cork/chesnut
Lipstick: Brave New Bronze/ Chanel Beige Felin
Lip Gloss: MAC 3n/ Chanel Praline/ love Nectar/Just Superb

Tools

Brushes: MAC 136/ ELF Studio tools powder brush/ MAC 222/ MAC 187
Eyelash Curler: n/a

Nails

Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: N/A
Top Coat:n/a
Polish: n/a


----------



## Stargazer88 (Mar 20, 2010)

NW55, combination skin. Shoulder length Locks.

Skincare

Cleanser: 
Toner/astringent: witch hazel
Exfoliator: baking soda
Moisturizer: jojoba oil and water or store own brand
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Bentonite Clay – Anita Grant
Sunscreen: N/A

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): dr bronners – almond, tea tree
Cleanser (bar): olive oil soap bar/ black soap/ dove
Scrub: N/A
Lotion/Body Cream: Body Shop Body Butter/ Shea Butter
Hand Cream: Varies
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

Hair Care
Shampoo: Liquid black soap/ herbal essences
Conditioner: herbal essences/ various
Conditioning Treatment: olive oil and honey 
Leave In Conditioner: N/A
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: N/A
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: Bigen or other powder dyes/ or well-known brands sometimes

Makeup
FACE
Primer: Discovered MoM, but usually N/A
Foundation: MAC Studio Stick/ K by Beverley Knight – Matt Compact
Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
Concealer: N/A
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: Blot powder
Powder Blush: Format, Dollymix, Raizin, Fever, Loverush. Sleek - Flamingo.
Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: Max Factor Lash Extension Effect
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC Twinks, Embark, Brun, Satin Taupe, Arena, Patina, Shadowy Lady, Handwritten, Woodwinked, Antiqued, Texture, Paradisco
NYX Morocco, Jazzy Pink, Deep Purple. Sleek Palettes: Storm, Original, Safari, Jewels, Chaos, Sunset
Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
Liner (pencil): GOSH/ Barry M
Liner (liquid): Body Shop, Prestige
Liner (gel): Sleek Inkpot Gel Liners

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Various, e.g. Pilsbury's Cinnamon Rolls
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Stone, Currant, Chestnut, Cherry, Half-Red, Beet
Lipstick: MAC Viva Glam V, Fresh Salmon, Dubonnet, Ruby Woo, Radicchio, Icon, Bubblegum. Benefit Make Nice, Frenched, Flirt Alert, Hug It Out, La La Land
Lip Gloss: MAC Love Nectar, Venetian, Lychee Luxe, Desire, Russian Red, Lavender Wind, Electric Fuchsia, Darkflower, Viva Glam V, Pas-de-Deux. Funtabulous Dazzleglass. 
L'Oreal Glam Shine Pink Carat, Bourjois Framboise Magnific

Tools
Brushes: Silk Pro set
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails
Cuticle Cream: N/A
Base Coat: Whatever I happen to buy/any clear nail varnish
Top Coat: Whatever I happen to buy/any clear nail varnish
Polish: Whatever takes my fancy, nails inc.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm nw 45, with some acne scaring and excema, I have butt length dreadlocks 

* Skincare*
Cleanser: OCM 
Face wash: Lush fresh pharmacy 
Toner/astringent: witch hazel
Exfoliator: Lush dark angels
Moisturizer: coconut/hemp oil blend, avene Trixera+ Selectiose Emollient Cream, ddf mattifying moisturizer 
Eye Cream: n/a
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a
Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product: n/a
Blemish Treatment: n/a
Mask:  PTR Pumpkin enzyme peel, Queen Helene Mud/Mint mask
Sunscreen: in moisturizer 

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Lush
 Cleanser (bar): Lush
Scrub: Lush
Lotion/Body Cream: EV coconut oil, Lush Dream Cream
Hand Cream: n/a
Foot Cream: coconut oil
Sunscreen: n/a

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Max Green Alchemy shampoo
Conditioner:coconut oil
Conditioning Treatment: Olive, hemp, coconut oil blend
Leave In Conditioner: same as above
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: n/a
Hairspray: Giovanna spritz, Jamaican mango lime spray 
At Home Dye: Bigen (sp)

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: smashbox and LM
Foundation: MAC 
Tinted Moisturizer: n/a
Concealer: MAC
Loose Powder: MUFE
Pressed Powder: MAC
Powder Blush: NARS
Cream/Gel Blush: n/a
Highlighter:MAC msf
Bronzer: n/a


*EYE*
Mascara: Rimmel
Primer/Base: UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC, NARS, Stila, UD
Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
Liner (pencil): MAC, Stila
Liner (liquid): n/a
Liner (gel): Stila

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: Carmex
Primer: n/a
Lip Liner: Stila or MAC
Lipstick: MAC, NARS or YSL
Lip Gloss: MAC, NARS, Chanel
*

Tools*
Brushes: MAC, Stila, Smashbox, posh, crown, ecotools
Eyelash Curler: not sure who made it

*Nails*
Cuticle Cream: Burts Bees
Base Coat: Essie
Top Coat: Essie/ Sally Hansen
Polish: OPI, China Glaze, Color Club, Orly


----------



## BrownPebbles (Jan 6, 2011)

*Skincare*
*Face*
Cleanser: Oil of Olay Moisture Balancing Cleanser Normal
	Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel
	Exfoliator: none ever, clogs my pores- I just use my exfoliating pads with water
	Moisturizer: C.O. Bigelow all skin types spf15 from B&BW, Kiss my Face
	Eye Cream: N/A
Blemish Treatment: Clean & Clear Persa-Gel 10
	Mask:
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Body *
	Cleanser (liquid): Bath & Body Works Shower Gel (Exotic Coconut, Creamy Coconut, Japanese Cherry Blossom, Cherry Blossom), Caress, Pure and Natural
	Cleanser (bar): Dove
	Scrub: Body Pouf everyday,  Pure and Natural Mango Exfoliating Body wash
	Lotion/Body Cream: Nature’s Gate Hemp, Bath & Body Works
	Hand Cream:
	Foot Cream: Body Shop Brazil Nut Body Butter, Carols Daughter Sea Jelly
	Sunscreen:

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
	Conditioner: Elasta QP Intense
	Conditioning Wash: Giovanni 50/50 conditioner
	Leave In Conditioner: Paul Mitchell, Elasta QP H2
	Styling Products: Elasta Qp Silk, Lottabody’s Wrap’n Tap’n mixed with distilled water and a touch olive oil-the best! Miss Jessies Curly Meringue, Garner Fructise Cream gel
	Hairspray:
	At Home Dye: never again

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer:
	Foundation: MAC Studio Fix NC50-all seasons, MAC Studio Tech NC45-winter? Stila Perfecting Foundation J
	Tinted Moisturizer: Stila, MAC mixed with moisturizer!
	Concealer: Black Opal Toast
	Loose Powder: Black Opal Finishing Powder Medium
	Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Powder Dark
	Powder Blush: MAC All’s Good-all time favorite!!!!! MAC Format, Peaches, Full Fuschia, Fleur ower, Plum Foolery, Fever-never use
	Cream/Gel Blush: L’oreal HIP
	Highlighter:
	Bronzer: MAC Refined Bronze Dark

*EYE*
	Mascara:
	Primer/Base:
	Eyeshadow: MAC shadows, HIP eyeshadows
	Cream Eyeshadow:
	Liner (pencil):
	Liner (liquid):
	Liner (gel): N/A

*LIP*
	Chapstick/Balm: Chap Stick Moisturizing-blue
	Primer:
	Lip Liner: MAC, NYX
	Lipstick: MAC 
Lip Gloss: not often, MAC, Revlon Nude Lustre

*Tools*
Brushes: Sonia Kashuk and MAC 109, 165
	Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*
	Cuticle Oil:
	Base Coat:
	Top Coat:
	Polish: Revlon


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay! Glad this thread was resurrected!  It's a goodie.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 7, 2011)

this is my 3rd time doing this lol!

  	NC 50 ( my biggest change was from nw 45 to nc 50, i love it no more orangey foundation) combo skin hyperpigamention 4b relaxed short cut (think rihanna)


*Skincare*

	Cleanser: Olay foaming wash
	Toner/astringent: Olay refreshing toner
	Exfoliator: st ives (or target knock-off)
	Moisturizer: olay complete spf 30 combo/oily skin
	Eye Cream: n/a
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye cream: N/a
	Blemish Treatment: clean and clear
	Mask: queen helene mint mask
	Sunscreen: same as moisturizer

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid): any dove kind
	Cleanser (bar): any dove kind
	Scrub: st ives
	Lotion/Body Cream: vaseline's cocoa butter ltion and body oil, bath and body works
	Hand Cream: bath and bath works, sally hansen
	Foot Cream: bath and body works, sally hansen
	Sunscreen: banana boat

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Elasta QP and Nexxus
	Conditioner: Elasta QP and Nexxus
	Conditioning Treatment: Elasta QP
	Leave In Conditioner; i forget
	Volumizer: N/A
	Styling Products: fantasia straighten serum or the spray version
	Hairspray: paul mitchell soft spray
	At Home Dye: clariol textures and tones

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: monistat chaffing gell mixed with boots no 7 mattifer
	Foundation: Studio fix fluid
	Tinted Moisturizer: MAC moisture tint
	Concealer: select cover
	Loose Powder: blot powder prime and prep powder
	Pressed Powder: Studio fix or MSF natural
	Powder Blush: MAC love joy, gleeful, format, raizin
	Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
	Highlighter: highlight part of sleek contour kit
	Bronzer: coastal scent sunless bronzer in dark

*EYE*
	Mascara: lashblast (covergirl) or maybelline's great lash
	Primer/Base: l'oreal's decrease NYX jumbo pencils
	Eyeshadow: MAC shadows,NYX or loreal HIP or coastal scents
	Cream Eyeshadow:
	Liner (pencil): rimmel, wet'n'wild
	Liner (liquid): NYX
	Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines or loreal hip cream liners or maybelline

	LIP
	Chapstick/Balm: chapstick
	Primer:
	Lip Liner: NYX
	Lipstick: mostly MAC or NYX
	Lip Gloss:MAC, NYX or loreal hip

*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC, sonia kashuk, essence of beauty, studio tools
	Eyelash Curler: nature

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: N/A
	Base Coat: OPI, china glaze
	Top Coat: poshe, seche vita
	Polish: OPI, china glaze, forever 21, revlon, essie


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 9, 2011)

NC46/NC50/N9 - skin isn't too bad [the saying, 'you are what you eat' springs to mind - I ate like nobody was watching during the holidays, now my skin is a lil off the norm at the mo]. I suffer from a shiny T-Zone and use MAC Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone to sort it out and to keep the sight of my pores at bay. 

  	Hair: Did the Big Chop 15 months ago TODAY [10/1/11, im in the UK lol its long gone midnight] Kinky, Curly 4a,4b and 4c [honestly not entirely sure : /] Length - CBL [just a smidgen passed collarbone] when stretched.

*Skincare*

*Cleanser:* Simple Refreshing Facial Wash/Liz Earle Cleanse & Polish Hot Cloth/Garnier Pure Active Deep Pore Unclogging Wash
*Toner/astringent:* Simple Soothing Skin Toner/Rosewater & Glycerin
*Exfoliator: *Simple Oil Balance Exfoliant Scrub
*Moisturizer: *Amie Morning Dew Matte Finish Moisturiser
	Eye Cream: N/A
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
*Blemish Treatment:* Bio Oil
*Mask:* Misc.
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
*Cleanser (liquid):* Misc.
*Cleanser (bar):* Lush Sexy Peel
*Scrub:* FCUK Polished Sugar Scrub
*Lotion/Body Cream:* Shea Butter/Coconut Oil
*Hand Cream:* Soap & Glory Handfood
	Foot Cream: N/A
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
*Shampoo:* John Frieda Frizz-Ease Curl Around Activating Shampoo [currently in search of a sulfate free shampoo]
*Conditioner:* Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner, currently trying to use up Cantu Shea Butter [won't be buying that again]
*Conditioning Treatment:* Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Strengthening and Conditioning Cream
*Leave In Conditioner: *Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier
	Volumizer: N/A
*Styling Products:* Shea Butter, Natural Oils [ie. Aragan, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Jojoba, EVOO, etc], Eco Styler Gel, Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter Moisturizer
	Hairspray: N/A
	At Home Dye: N/A


*Makeup*

*FACE*
*Primer:* GOSH Velvet Touch Foundation Primer
*Foundation: *MAC misc. of late its been Face & Body/Graftobian Glamor HD
	Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
*Concealer:* MAC Studio Finish
	Loose Powder: N/A
*Pressed Powder: *MAC Blot Powder/Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder/MSF Natural [I know its not pressed but work with me lol]
*Powder Blush:* MAC/Ben Nye/Milani Double Impact/Sleek
	Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
*Highlighter:* MAC By Candlelight
*Bronzer: *MAC MSF Comfort [I use it as a bronzer]

*EYE*
*Mascara: *Maybelline Falsies, L'oreal Lash Architect, Cover Girl Lash Blast - I need a replacement.
*Primer/Base:* UDPP/TFSI
*Eyeshadow: *Misc. Mac, Barry M, Sleek, UD
	Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
*Liner (pencil):* MAC/Sleek misc.
*Liner (liquid): *Rimmel Flash Eyeliner/Sleek Dip-It Eyeliner
*Liner (gel):* Clinique Creme Liner

*LIP*
*Chapstick/Balm:* Carex Cherry/Vaseline.
	Primer: N/A
*Lip Liner:* Misc. Sleek/MAC/NYX
*Lipstick:* MAC Hug Me/Go For It
*Lip Gloss:* MAC Lipglass/Maybelline Colour Sensational Gloss/NYC

*Tools*

*Brushes: *Misc.
*Eyelash Curler: *QVS [Superdrug Brand, UK]

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: N/A
*Base Coat:* Barry M
*Top Coat: *Barry M
*Polish:* Misc. OPI, MAC, Mostly Barry M


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 9, 2011)

I have no idea in MAC foundations but I'm a MUFE HD 175 Normal skin Curly 3c/4a (2 months post big chop) CBL
*Skincare*

	Cleanser: Clearasil Daily Clear Oil-Free Daily Face Wash
  	Toner/astringent: N/A
	Exfoliator: N/A
	Moisturizer: Oil of Olay Complete with SPF 15 Normal
  	Eye Cream: N/A
  	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
  	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:N/A
  	Blemish Treatment: N/A
	Mask: N/A
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid): Dove Deep Moister Shower Cream
  	Cleanser (bar): N/A
  	Scrub: Origins: Soap & Glory Flake Away Spa Body Polish
  	Lotion/Body Cream: Jergen's Original Scent
  	Hand Cream: N/A
	Foot Cream: N/A
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating Clarifying Shampoo
  	Conditioner: Herabal Essenses Hello Hydration Conditioner
  	Conditioning Treatment: N/A
  	Leave In Conditioner: Giovanni Direct Leave In, Kinky Curly Knot Today
  	Volumizer: N/A
	Styling Products: Oyin Handmade, Miss Jessies, Bee Hold etc Natural hair Product Junkie over here
  	Hairspray: N/A
	At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: N/A
	Foundation: MUFE HD 175
  	Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier in Walnut
  	Concealer: N/A
  	Loose Powder: MUFE HD Powder
  	Pressed Powder: N/A
	Powder Blush: Way too many to name
  	Cream/Gel Blush: Florida and MUFE HD #2
  	Highlighter: N/A
	Bronzer: Cover Girl Queen Collection in Ebony Bronze


*EYE*
	Mascara: MUFE Aqua Smokey Lash
  	Primer/Base: TFSI or UDPP
  	Eyeshadow: MAC, MUFE, Sugarpill, Inglot
  	Cream Eyeshadow: MAC
  	Liner (pencil): MAC, UD
	Liner (liquid): N/A
	Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, Inglot

	LIP
	Chapstick/Balm: EOS Lip Balm in Summer Fruit
  	Primer: N/A
	Lip Liner: MAC Cork
	Lipstick: MAC
  	Lip Gloss:MAC Kissable Lipcolor in Flaunting It

*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC, Sonia Kashuk
  	Eye Lash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: N/A
	Base Coat:Essie Fill The Gap Ridge Filler
	Top Coat:Seche Vite
	Polish: China Glaze


----------



## Plummei (Feb 7, 2011)

NC40 - acne prone oily skin, wavy long hair. 

*Skincare*

		Cleanser: Philosophy purity cleanser
 	 		Toner/astringent: Rose water
 	 		Exfoliator: make my own 
 	 		Moisturizer: currently, Dr Murad skin perfecting lotion
 	 		Eye Cream: Dr Murad eye cream
 	 		Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:make my own
 	 		Wrinkle/Anti-aging eye product:
 	 		Blemish Treatment: dermatologist prescribed
 	 		Mask: Make my own
 	 		Sunscreen: Neutrogena

*Body Care*
		Cleanser (liquid): Philisophy Cinnamon Buns
 	 		cleanser (bar)ove
 	 		Scrub: Bath and Body Works Spiced Moroccan Scrub
		Lotion/Body Cream: Cetaphil Cream
		Hand Cream: N/A
		Foot Cream: Body Butter
		Sunscreen: Neutrogena

*Hair Care*
		Shampoo: Aveda
 	 		Conditioner: Aveda
 	 		Conditioning Treatment: Make my own
 	 		Leave In Conditioner: N/A
		Volumizer: Aveda
		Styling Products: Aveda, Moroccan Oil, Kielhs
 	 		Hairspray: N/A
		At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
		Primer: Smashbox photofinish primer
		Foundation: Giorgio Armani LSF
 	 		Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
		Concealer: MAC Concealer Duo (Mickey Contractor Collection)
		Loose Powder: MUFE Micro HD
 	 		Pressed Powder: N/A
		Powder Blush: NARS Sin, Clinique Bloom, MAC Sur, Smashbox Duo 
 	 		Cream/Gel Blush: Stila Rose Convertible Color, NARS Lokoum
		Highlighter: MAC Gana
		Bronzer: Smashbox Halo

*EYE*
		Mascara: Maybelline
 	 		Primer/Base: UDPP
 	 		Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments, Stila, Urban Decay
		Cream Eyeshadow: MAC
 	 		Liner (pencil): Smashbox, UD
 	 		Liner (liquid): N/A
		Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, Stila smudge pot

		LIP
		Chapstick/Balm: N/A
		Primer: Estee Lauder lip primer
		Lip Liner: MAC, Stila
		Lipstick: Estee Lauder double wear, MAC prolong wear, Chanel Laques, Rouge D'Armani, Tom Ford lipstick
 	 		Lip Gloss: MAC, Estee Lauder

*Tools*
		Brushes: MAC, NARS, Smashbox, Stila, Laura Mercier, Shu Uemura
		Eyelash Curler: Shu Uemura

*Nails*
		Cuticle Cream: N/A
		Base Coat:
		Top Coat: Seche Vite, OPI
		Polish: OPI, Sephora by OPI, UD

		Your turn!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Oily, Acne Prone*
*Hair is relaxed, colored, layered, with the longest part reaches  the middle of my ear.

	Skincare*

	Cleanser: African Black Soap, Nutrogena Grapefruit Cleanser, liquid and cream
	Toner/astringent: Witch Hazel
	Exfoliator: Clarisonic or MAC Volcanic Ash Scrub
	Moisturizer: Aveeno Clear Complexion or sometimes Cocoa Butter at night during the winter
	Eye Cream: N/A
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
	Blemish Treatment: Aveeno Clear Complexion
	Mask: MAC Volcanic Ash Mask
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid): Dr. Bonner's Magic Soap
	Cleanser (bar): Dove Sensitive
	Scrub: N/A
	Lotion/Body Cream: Olive &Coconut Oil mixed, Cocoa Butter, Aveeno (various formulas), Nivea, Dylan's Candy Bar Body Butter (assorted)
	Hand Cream: Dylan's Candy Bar Body Butter (assorted)
	Foot Cream: Dylan's Candy Bar Body Butter (assorted), Shea Moisture Butter
	Sunscreen: Nutrogena or Aveeno

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Trader Joe's Tea Tree, Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibicus, Curls Cream Cleanser, all sulfate free
	Conditioner: Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
	Conditioning Treatment: Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
	Leave In Conditioner: Kinky Curly Knot Today, Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
	Volumizer: N/A
	Styling Products: Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel
	Hairspray: Keracare Oil Sheen, Kim Kimble Spray
	At Home Dye: N/A
  	Moisturizers:  Aveda Brilliant Anti Humectant Pomade, Josie Maran Argan Oil,

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: Monistat Anti Chafting Gel, Avon Magix, Korres Primer
	Foundation: NARS Sheer Matte in Tortuga, MUFE MAT VELVET in #80
	Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
	Concealer: MAC Pro-LongWear in NC50, MUFE Full Coverage in #18
	Loose Powder: Ben Nye Banana Luxury Powder
	Pressed Powder: MAC MSFN in Deep Dark, MAC Select Sheer NW50
	Powder Blush: NARS Gina, Gilda, Taos, MAC Bite of an Apple, Mighty Aphrodite, Burnt Pepper, Rhubarb, Full Fuchsia, Dirty Plum
	Cream/Gel Blush: Joie De Virve, Fabulush CCB
	Highlighter: NARS Albotross
	Bronzer: MAC MSF Warm Blend, MAC Get Away Bronze Blush

*EYE*
	Mascara: Loreal Volumnous
	Primer/Base: NARS Anti Smudge
	Eyeshadow: MAC, MUFE, Loreal HIP, NYX
	Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paints, Shadesticks, Paint Pots
	Liner (pencil): MAC
	Liner (liquid): N/A
	Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, Loral HIP

*LIP*
	Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees Pomergrante Lip Balm, Olive Oil and Sugar Scrub (homemade)
	Primer: MAC Nightmoth, Currant, NYX Y2K, Expresso
	Lipstick: MAC Sin, Cunning, Utter Fun, So Scarlett, MUFE Rogue Intense #48
	Lip Gloss: MAC Plushglass in Fulfilled, Oversexxed, Venetian,  MAC Kissable Lipcolor in Love Peck, MAC Creemsheen in Looks Like Sin, Double Dare, NARS Strawberry Fields, Bourganville, Nana, 

*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC
	Eyelash Curler: drugstore brand

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: N/A
	Base Coat: Sally Hansen
	Top Coat: Sally Hansen
	Polish: OPI, China Glaze, Essie


----------



## afulton (Feb 24, 2011)

*Oily/Combination Skin NW 45 (MAC), 175 (MUFE HD) 

	Skincare*

Cleanser: Cetaphal, Clinique Foaming Face Cleanser
Toner/astringent: Clinique Clarifying Lotion #4
Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
Moisturizer: Philosophy Hope in a Jar
Eye Cream: Bobbi Brown Moisturizing Eye Cream
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: Mary Kay 
Sunscreen: N/A


*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Herbal Essence Hello Hydration
Conditioner: Herbal Essence Hello Hydration
Conditioning Treatment: n/a
Leave In Conditioner: Cantu Leave In Conditioner
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: QP Mango Shea Butter, Phyto Hair Serum
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime Primer
Foundation: HUFE HD 175 & MAC Studio Foundation NW45
Tinted Moisturizer: MAC Studio Moisture Tint Deep Dark
Concealer: Bobbi Brown Cream Concealer 
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Deep Dark
Powder Blush: MAC Sweet As Cocoa, Raizin, Ambering Rose, Golden Lariat, NARS Love Joy
Cream/Gel Blush: Haven't tried any yet
Highlighter: MAC Golden Lariat, MAC Pink Power, MAC So Ceylon, NAR Albatross, MAC Comfort
Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
Mascara: MAC Falsies 
Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion
Eyeshadow: MAC shadows 
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots
Liner (pencil): MAC Smolder
Liner (liquid): Maybelline Ultra Liner
Liner (gel): Bobbi Brown Gel liner Caviar Ink

*LIP*
Chapstick/Balm: N/A
Primer: MAC Prep + Prime Lip
Lip Liner: MAC Nightmoth, Cork, Chestnut, Currant 
Lipstick: MAC Marquis d', Up the Amp, Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI SE, Viva Glam Viva Glam II
Lip Gloss: MAC Lipglass (Spite, Viva Glam V, Oyster Girl, Lady Gaga II)

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC
Eyelash Curler: Revlon

	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 6, 2011)

NC44 - combination skin. Extremely oily in tzone. Skin clear due to birth control pills, but uneven skintone.  Natural Hair, combination of 4c, 4a, and 3c curls on my head.

*Skincare *

	Cleanser: Cetaphil daily cleanser (rarely use)
	Exfoliator: Bare Minerals 
	Moisturizer: Cetaphil, Mac studio fix spf15
	Eye Cream: MAC eyecream



*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Olive oil shampoo or Kinky Curly come clean
	Conditioner: olive oil conditioner or kinky curly leave in
	Conditioning Treatment: Trying jessies curls rapid revcovery
  	Leave In Conditioner: sometimes kinky curly leave in but most of the time none.


*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: MUFE hd primer
	Foundation: MAC Satinfinish  or MUFE face and body
	Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
	Concealer: MAC prolongwear nw35/Studio Finish nc45
	Loose Powder: n/a
	Pressed Powder: studio fix powder c6, msf natural medium dark
	Powder Blush: Mac Gingerly, Darkly my dear Nars, Exhibit A, Taj Mahal, Lovejoy 
	Cream/Gel Blush: Mac and NYX
	Highlighter: Nars albatross
	Bronzer: mac matte bronze, solar riche

*EYE*
	Mascara: MAC Zoomlash
	Primer/Base: Nars smudgeproof, nyx jumbo pencils
	Eyeshadow: MAC shadows 
	Cream Eyeshadow: n/a
	Liner (pencil): MAC khols, Urban decay 24/7
	Liner (liquid): Mac superslick
	Liner (gel): n/a

	LIP
	Chapstick/Balm: blistex spf 
	Primer: mac prep and prime lip
	Lip Liner: stripdown, hodgepodge
	Lipstick: MAC up the amp, hug me, velvet teddy, viva glam II, Yash, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Nars heatwave
	Lip Gloss: MAC tinted lipglass Lust. Lipgelee Saplicious

*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC, Sephora
	Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: N/a
	Base Coat: opi by sephora
	Top Coat: any clear polish
	Polish: any color that looks pretty. doesnt matter what brand lol


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Mar 23, 2011)

NC50/ Combination Skin (Oily T-Zone) Clear besides the random breakout/ Natural 4a curly hair/ Currently wearing wash & go's

*Skincare*

	Cleanser: Neutrogena Deep Clean Facial Cleanser
	Toner/astringent: Neutrogena Alcohol-Free Toner
	Exfoliator: Neutrogena Deep Clean Gentle Scrub
	Moisturizer: MAC Oil Control Lotion
	Eye Cream: MAC Mineralized Charged Water Eye Cream
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
	Blemish Treatment: Neutrogena Acne Stress Control Power Cream Wash
	Mask: N/A
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid): Dove Go Fresh
	Cleanser (bar): N/A
	Scrub: N/A
	Lotion/Body Cream: Shea Moisture Body Lotion, Aveeno (various formulas)
	Hand Cream: N/A
	Foot Cream: N/A
	Sunscreen: Aveeno Daily Moisturizer with SPF, Neutrogena Sheer Touch

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Curls Curlicious Curls Cleansing Cream, Kinky Curly Come Clean
	Conditioner: Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner
	Conditioning Treatment: Curls Asian Hair Tea Conditioner
	Leave In Conditioner: Kinky Curly Knot Today, Curls Cashmere Curls
	Volumizer: N/A (Don't need any more of that LOL)
	Styling Products: Curls Whipped Cream & Gel-les-c, Kinky Curly Curling Custard
	Hairspray: N/A
	At Home Dye: N/A
  	Moisturizers:  Curls Quenched Curls Moisturizer & Curls Milkshake

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: Smashbox Photofinish Light & Benefit The POREfessional
	Foundation: MAC ProLongwear NC50, Studio Fix Fluid NC50, Matchmaster 7.5, MUFE HD #177
	Tinted Moisturizer: MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 in Deep Dark
	Concealer: MAC Studio Finish NC50
	Loose Powder: MAC Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
	Pressed Powder: MAC MSFN in Dark, MAC Blot Powder in Dark
	Powder Blush: MAC
  	Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
	Highlighter: MAC MSF Shimpagne
	Bronzer: MAC MSFN Dark Deep

*EYE*
	Mascara: MAC Prep + Prime Lash, Haute & Naughty, Studio Fix Lash
	Primer/Base: Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Paint Pots, Maybelline Color Tattoo 24-hour Cream Shadow
	Eyeshadow: MAC, Urban Decay, NYX, Sigma Beauty Pallettes
	Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Shadesticks, Paint Pots, Maybelline Color Tattoo
	Liner (pencil): MAC Powerpoint Engraved
	Liner (liquid): MAC Liquid Liner Boot Black
	Liner (gel): MAC Fluidline Blacktrack

*LIP*
	Chapstick/Balm: EOS Lip Balm
  	Scrub: Olive Oil & Sugar
  	Primer: MAC Prep + Prime Lip
  	Lip Liner: MAC, NYX
  	Lipstick: MAC, NYX, Revlon Lip Butters
	Lip Gloss: MAC, NYX

*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC, Sigma Beauty, Sedona Lace Vortex
	Eyelash Curler: drugstore brand


----------



## Kisha (Jul 6, 2011)

NC 50/New Guinea Normal/Dry

*Skincare*

	Cleanser: Clinque/Dove Beauty Bar
  	Toner/astringent: Nars Hydrating Lotion Clinique
  	Exfoliator: Biore
  	Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion
	Eye Cream: N/A
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
	Blemish Treatment: N/A
	Mask:
  	Sunscreen: Banana Boat/Neutrogena

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid) NA
  	Cleanser (bar): Dove Anything
  	Scrub: Sugar scrub can't recall the name. Got it as a gift
  	Lotion/Body Cream: Eucerin/Shea Butter/ Various
  	Hand Cream: BBW
  	Foot Cream: idk got this as a gift too

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: Whatever my stylist uses
	Conditioner: ^^^
	Conditioning Treatment: ^^^
	Leave In Conditioner: NA
  	Volumizer: N/A
	Styling Products: NA
  	Hairspray: N/A
	At Home Dye: NA

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: NA
  	Foundation: Mac Mineralize Spf 15/Nars Sheer Glow/Mac Studio Tech
  	Tinted Moisturizer: N/A
	Concealer: NA
  	Loose Powder: NA
  	Pressed Powder: MSF LE Duo in Deep Dark n Shimmer or something like that
	Powder Blush: Peach Twist, Flirt and Tease, Love Joy, Taj Mahal, Mata Hari
	Cream/Gel Blush: NA
  	Highlighter: NA
	Bronzer: Mac

*EYE*
	Mascara: Mac Falsies (or something like that)
  	Primer/Base: UDPP
  	Eyeshadow: MAC shadows, UD Palettes hard to narrow these down
  	Cream Eyeshadow: NA
  	Liner (pencil): UD, Mac
	Liner (liquid): NA
  	Liner (gel): NA
  	LIP
	Chapstick/Balm: Chapstick, Smith Rosebud Salve
  	Primer: N/A
	Lip Liner: Mac Chestnut, Velvetella, Cork, Mahogony
  	Lipstick: Mac Acid Washed (my most versatile)
  	Lip Gloss: Mac again hard to narrow this one down
*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC
  	Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: N/A
	Base Coat: N/A
	Top Coat: N/A
	Polish: OPI, Essie


----------



## manderz86 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ooh I like this thread!

  	NC42, dry sensitive skin, dry,damaged *read: neglected wavy hair

*Skincare*

	Cleanser: MAC cleanse off oil (LUSH Ultrabland is my absolute favourite but it goes off & smells funky before I can use it up)
  	Toner AND Exfoliator: Nars Hydrating freshening lotion
	Moisturizer/SPF: Olay complete care multiradiance
	Wrinkle Cream: N/A but I will try Lacura soon
  	Eye Cream: Lacura...I have no idea what it's called, still slowly picking up German
  	Blemish control: Garnier SOS pen

*Body Care*
	Cleanser : Not fussy, half the time I'm using my kids' stuff 
  	Scrub: Soap & Glory Spa sugar crush
	Moisturizer: E45 cream
	Foot Cream: Burt's bees Coconut creme
	Hand Cream: Burt's bees banana OR almond milk hand creme

*Hair Care*

	Shampoo: Matrix Biolage hydrating shampoo
	Conditioner: Matrix Biolage Ultra hydrating balm
	Conditioning Treatment: Macadamia healing oil treatment
	Leave-in: Aussie insurance
	Stlying Products: GHD Creation spray, Tigi Bed head afterparty


*Makeup*

*Face*
	Primer: Gosh Velvet touch
	Foundation: Revlon Colorstay rich tan
	Tinted Moisturizer:N/A
	Concealer: Models Prefer lighten, hide, sculpt & correct ...I think that's what it's called?
	Loose Powder:Fyrinnae fluff
	Pressed Powder:MAC medium dark blot
	Powder Blush: Sleek rose gold
	Cream Gel: Nars Multiple Cannes
	Highlighter: Nars Albatross
	Bronzer: Urban Decay Baked

*Eye*
	Mascara: Maybelline falsies
	Primer: UDPP, pixie epoxy for glitter
	Eyeshadow: MAC for colour, Bobbi Brown for mattes & neutrals. Loving Wet n Wild right now!
	Cream Eyeshadow:N/A
	Liner (pencil): Barry M Bold black waterproof eyeliner
	Liner(liquid): Rimmel Flash
	Liner(gel):N/A

*Lip*
	Balm: Blistex intensive moisturiser
	Primer:N/A
	Lip liner: NYX slim lip pencils
	Lipstick: Rimmel birthday suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! (the old, non shimmery version)
	Lip Gloss: NYX Mega Shine lipgloss

*Tools*
	Brushes: MAC & Crown brushes for eyes, Sigma F80 is my favourite for foundation, Nars Bronzer brush, Pout airbrush for blush.
	Eyelash Curler: Eylure

*Nails*
	Cuticle Cream: Burts Bees lemon butter cuticle cream
	Base Coat: Seche Rebuild/ ?Nailtek Foundation II
	Top Coat: Seche Vite
	Polish: China Glaze, Nails Inc, OPI...in that order


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jul 7, 2011)

Weee my turn!

  	NC44/Tahoe | Acne-prone (though clearer than it used to be) oily skin | wavy weird blasian hair (curly on top but dead straight on the bottom)

*SKINCARE*
	Cleanser: Burt's Bees Deep Cleansing Cream / PTR Beta Hydroxy Acid 2% Acne Wash
	Toner/astringent: Burt's Bees Tomato Complexion Toner
	Exfoliator: Clarisonic (does that count? )
	Moisturizer: Day: MAC Lightful | Night: Korres Wild Rose 24-Hour Moisturizer
	Eye Cream: MAC Vibrancy Eye Primer
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: I don't really use anti-aging specific stuff, but my PTR AHA/BHA gel is clearing up my acne spot and brightening my skin.
  	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
  	Blemish Treatment: PTR AHA/BHA Gel / Acne Spot and Area Treatment
	Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
	Sunscreen: MAC Prep + Prime SPF 50

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid): JASON lavender body wash
	Cleanser (bar): N/A
	Scrub: N/A
	Lotion/Body Cream: Burt's Bees Nourishing Milk & Honey Body Lotion
	Hand Cream: L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream
	Foot Cream: L'Occitane Shea Butter Foot Cream / Burt's Bees Coconut Creme
	Sunscreen: Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF100

*HAIR CARE*
	Shampoo: Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
	Conditioner: Paul Mitchel Tea Tree Conditioner | Carol's Daughter Lisa's Hair Elixir
	Conditioning Treatment: Carol's Daughter Lisa's Hair Elixir, Ojon Deep Conditioning Treatment
	Leave In Conditioner: Ojon Revitalizing Spray (old formulation), Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey
	Volumizer: N/A
	Styling Products: Ojon Conditioning Foam, Bumble & Bumble Straight, Ojon Conditioning Finishing Paste, Ojon Glossing Mist
	Hairspray: Ojon Tunu Elastik Spray
	At Home Dye: N/A

*MAKEUP*
*FACE*
	Primer: MAC Prep + Prime SPF 50
	Foundation: Nars Sheer Matte (Tahoe)
	Tinted Moisturizer: N/A (I mix my moisturizer and half a pump of foundation)
	Concealer: MAC Select Moisturecover Duo (Mickey Contractor LE)
	Loose Powder: Nars (Mountain)
	Pressed Powder: N/A
	Powder Blush: Chanel Joues Contrastes and Tarte Amazonian Clay Blushes, too many faves to list
	Cream/Gel Blush: N/A
	Highlighter: Chanel Joues Contraste - Or
	Bronzer: N/A

*EYE*
	Mascara: Tarte Gifted Amazonian Clay Mascara
	Primer/Base: Too Faced Shadow Insurance
	Eyeshadow: MAC shadows and pigments
	Cream Eyeshadow: N/A
	Liner (pencil): MAC, Urban Decay
	Liner (liquid): Stila, will probably go back to MAC though
	Liner (gel): N/A

*LIP*
	Chapstick/Balm: Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm
	Primer: MAC Prep + Prime SPF 15 Balm (tub)
	Lip Liner: MAC (Cherry), Chanel (Rose Cuivre)
	Lipstick: Chanel Lip Laque (Mandarin), Rouge Coco (Etole), Rouge Allure (Rouge Byzantin)
	Lip Gloss: MAC Cremesheen - Over Indulgence, Chanel Glossimer Braise

*TOOLS*
	Brushes: MAC, Ecotools
	Eyelash Curler: N/A

*NAILS*
	Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
	Base Coat: OPI
	Top Coat: OPI
	Polish: OPI


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Skincare*

Cleanser: Purity by Philosophy
	Toner/astringent: Lush Tea Tree Toner
	Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub
	Moisturizer: Lush Celestial
	Eye Cream: MAC Fast Response Cream
	Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: N/A
	Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A
	Blemish Treatment: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
	Mask: Lush Oatifix
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
	Cleanser (liquid): Anything from Lush
	Cleanser (bar): Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus
	Scrub: The Body Shop Mango Scrub
	Lotion/Body Cream: Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus
	Hand Cream: Soap and Glory Great Shakes
	Foot Cream: N/A
	Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
	Shampoo: JOICO Moisture Recovery and K-PAK
	Conditioner: JOICO Moisture Recovery and K-PAK
	Conditioning Treatment: JOICO K-PAK and JOICO Intense Hydrator
	Leave In Conditioner: Lacio Lacio, Lush R&B
	Volumizer: N/A
	Styling Products: Chi Silk Infusion, Heat Protectant
	Hairspray: N/A
	At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
	Primer: N/A
	Foundation: MUFE HD, Revlon Colorstay
	Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier
	Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Studio Finish
	Loose Powder: N/A
	Pressed Powder: MAC MSF
	Powder Blush: NARS Taj Mahal and Exhibit A, MAC Vintage Grape, Ripe Peach
	Cream/Gel Blush: MUFE HD in #11
	Highlighter: MAC MSF in Comfort, Brunette
	Bronzer: MAC MSF in Warm Blend

*EYE*
	Mascara: Chanel Inimitable, Loreal Voluminous in Carbon Black
	Primer/Base: NARS Smudgeproof
	Eyeshadow: MAC, MUFE, NARS, Sugarpill
	Cream Eyeshadow: MAC Paint Pots, NYX Jumbo Pencils
	Liner (pencil): Milani
	Liner (liquid): Loreal Liner Intense
	Liner (gel): Loreal HIP

	LIP
	Chapstick/Balm: EOS Lip Balm
	Primer: N/A
	Lip Liner: MAC and NYX
	Lipstick: Tooooo many to name, mostly MAC
	Lip Gloss: Toooo many to name, mostly MAC and NARS

*Tools*

	Brushes: MAC
	Eyelash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

	Cuticle Cream: Lush Lemony Flutter
	Base Coat: Orly Bonder
	Top Coat:Seche Vet (sp?)
	Polish: China Glaze, Chanel


----------



## vannycul (Feb 13, 2014)

I this will be fun, informative and interesting to start again. So here goes..  Skincare  Cleanser: Never dull by origins Toner/astringent: Any glycolic acid toner/ origins united balance toner Exfoliator: Mordern friction by origins Moisturizer: Origins day and night cream or coconut oil Eye Cream: N/a Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product: n/a Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product: N/A Mask: Irigins charcoal mask Sunscreen: Zinc  Body Care Cleanser (liquid): Any lactic acid body wash Cleanser (bar): goat milk soap Scrub: Brightening body scrub Lotion/Body Cream: amlactin Hand Cream: Body shop hemp Foot Cream: N/A Sunscreen: Zinc oxide sunscreen  Hair Care Don't do too much to my hair. I just use profectiv products and castor oil.    Makeup FACE Primer: Nars Foundation: MUFE HD, Nars sheer matte, Iman Tinted Moisturizer: Laura Mercier Concealer: MAC Select Cover up/Sephora Loose Powder:  Iman Mac Pressed Powder: MAC MSF Powder Blush: A lot, but mainly mac and nars Highlighter: nars albatross Bronzer: Nars casino  EYE Mascara: Dior show and Maybelline falsies Primer/Base: NA Eyeshadow: MAC, MUFE, NARS, Sugarpill Cream Eyeshadow: N/A Liner (pencil): Any I find Liner (liquid): MAC / Maybelline Liner (gel): Na  LIP Chapstick/Balm: Vaseline, Mac Primer: Nars Lip Liner: MAC  Lipstick:  A lot, but mainly mac and YSL Lip Gloss:  A lot, but mainly mac and sleek  Tools  Brushes: real technique + beauty blender  Eyelash Curler: N/A  Nails  Base Coat: Sally Hansen  Polish: Chanel opi


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2014)

Still don't use MAC Foundations, Normal skin Curly 3c/4a (3 years 5 months post big chop) Below BSL
*Skincare*

Cleanser: Clearasil Daily Clear Oil-Free Daily Face Wash
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Moisturizer: Oil of Olay Complete with SPF 15 Normal
Eye Cream: N/A
Wrinkle Cream/Anti-aging face product:N/A
Wrinkle/Anti-againg eye product:N/A
Blemish Treatment: N/A
Mask: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Body Care*
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Deep Moisture Shower Cream
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Origins: Soap & Glory Flake Away Spa Body Polish
Lotion/Body Cream: Jergen's Original Scent
Hand Cream: N/A
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

*Hair Care*
Shampoo: Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating Clarifying Shampoo
Conditioner: Herabal Essenses Hello Hydration Conditioner
Conditioning Treatment: Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
Leave In Conditioner: Giovanni Direct Leave In, Kinky Curly Knot Today
Volumizer: N/A
Styling Products: Oyin Handmade, Bee Hold etc Natural hair Product Junkie over here
Hairspray: N/A
At Home Dye: N/A

*Makeup*
*FACE*
Primer: Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre 
Foundation: NARS Sheer Glow in Trinidad
Tinted Moisturizer: NARS Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in Seychelles
Concealer: NYX Concealer in a Jar in Nutmeg & Chestnut
Loose Powder: MUFE HD Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC Mineralized Skin Finish Natural in Dark
Powder Blush: Way too many to name
Cream/Gel Blush: Florida and MUFE HD #2
Highlighter: MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Glorify or Superb
Bronzer: Cover Girl Queen Collection in Ebony Bronze


*EYE*
Mascara: Loreal Voluminous Million Lash in Carbon Black
Primer/Base: TFSI or UDPP
Eyeshadow: MAC, MUFE, Sugarpill, Inglot, UD
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC
Liner (pencil): MAC, UD
Liner (liquid): N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluidlines, Inglot, Tarte

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: EOS Lip Balm,Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask, Carmex
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC Cork
Lipstick: MAC, UD
Lip Gloss:MAC Kissable Lipcolor in Flaunting It

*Tools*

Brushes: MAC, Sonia Kashuk, Crown, Royal & Langnickle, Real Techniques
Eye Lash Curler: N/A

*Nails*

Cuticle Cream: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
Base Coat: Revlon Colorstay Longwear Nail Enamel
Top Coat:Out The Door
Polish: OPI, Formula X for Sephora, Loreal Nail Color


Thought it would be fun to do this again and see what's changed and what's stayed the same. New Items are in purple.


----------



## gitts (Feb 13, 2014)

Great idea Vannycurl:

  Skincare
  Cleanser: Elemis Cleansing Balm
Toner/astringent: Elemis Hydrating Toner
Exfoliator: Clarins Exfoliating Toner
  Serum: Clarins Double Serum
  Moisturizer: First Aid Beauty Moisturizer
Eye Cream: Indeed Labs Eyeslix
Mask: Liz Earle Clay Mask
Sunscreen: Neutrogena

  Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Dove Body Wash
Cleanser (bar): Lush Soap
Scrub: Bliss Body Scub
Lotion/Body Cream: Vaseline Cocoa Radiant Lotion
Hand Cream: Caudalie Hand Cream
Foot Cream: N/A
Sunscreen: N/A

  Hair Care
  Shampoo: Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo
  Deep Conditioner: Darcy's Botanical Deep Conditioner
  Leave In: Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed Curling Conditioner
  Butter: Afroveda Hempseed Butter

  Makeup
FACE
Primer: Hourglass Mineral Veil
Foundation: YSL
Tinted Moisturizer: NARS Tinted Moisturizer
Concealer: MAC Studio Fix Concealer
Loose Powder: MAC Blot Powder
Pressed Powder: MAC MSFN
Powder Blush: A lot, but mainly MAC, NARS, Tarte, and Marc Jacobs 
Highlighter: MAC Trace Gold, Hourglass Radiant Light
Bronzer: MAC MSF Brunette, Format and Sweet as Cocoa

  EYE
Mascara: YSL Faux Cils
Primer/Base: NA
Eyeshadow: MAC, Urban Decay, Marc Jacobs, Stila
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC
Liner (pencil): MAC Feline, Marc Jacobs Gel Liner in Black
Liner (liquid):  Milani Precision Pen
Liner (gel): MAC Fluid lines

  LIP
Chapstick/Balm: Elizabethe Arden 24 hour cream
Primer: N/A
Lip Liner: MAC
Lipstick: A lot, but mainly MAC, Marc Jacobs, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Illamasqua, and OCC
Lip Gloss: A lot, but mainly MAC and Buxom

  Tools
  Brushes: MAC, Real techniques, beauty blender, Royal Langnickel
Eyelash Curler: N/A

  Nails
  Base Coat: Sally Hansen, Revlon, Seche Vite
Polish: Sephora Formula X, China Glaze,OPI
  Top Coat: Seche Vite


----------



## busybee (Apr 3, 2014)

Skincare
Cleanser: The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil face wash
Toner/astringent: N/A
Exfoliator: N/A
Serum: N/A
Moisturizer: philosophy take a deep breath
Eye Cream: N/A
Mask: Bath & Body Works true blue spa blackberry peel-off mask
Sunscreen: as needed - no preferred brand

Body Care
Cleanser (liquid): Bath & Body Works warm vanilla sugar
Cleanser (bar): N/A
Scrub: Body Shop mango
Lotion/Body Cream: True Blue Spa lay it on thick
Hand Cream: L'Occitane shea butter hand cream
Foot Cream: True Blue Spa shea it isn't so
Sunscreen: as needed - no preferred brand

Hair Care
Shampoo: Organix shea and argan oil
Deep Conditioner: Organix shea and argan oil
Leave In: macadamia oil
Butter: N/A

Makeup (MAC NW50/MUFE HD in 185)
FACE
Primer: Monistat anti-chafing powder gel
Foundation: YSL touche eclat foundation in B90
Tinted Moisturizer: Cover FX CC cream in NX-Deep
Concealer: YSL Touche Eclat in luminous mocha
Loose Powder: N/A
Pressed Powder: N/A
Powder Blush: NARS Taos or Taj Mahal
Highlighter: N/A
Bronzer: N/A

EYE
Mascara: YSL Faux Cils babydoll, Dior Show New Look
Primer/Base: MAC Paint Pot in quite natural
Eyeshadow: MAC, Dior
Cream Eyeshadow: MAC big bounce in rich sweet
Liner (pencil): N/A
Liner (liquid):  N/A
Liner (gel): MAC Fluid line in blacktrack

LIP
Chapstick/Balm: fresh sugar
Primer: MAC prep and prime
Lip Liner: MAC or NYX
Lipstick: Hourglass Icon, YSL rouge volupte shine in chocolate in style, YSL rouge pur couture in pourpre divin, MAC touch and heroine among others
Lip Gloss: Chanel rouge allure extrait de gloss in merveille and insouciance

Tools
Brushes: MAC and Bobbi Brown
Eyelash Curler: N/A

Nails
Base Coat: OPI
Polish: Chanel, Dior, OPI, Essie, Orly
Top Coat: OPI


----------

